# I have an idea



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I was wanting to start a swap that would only be for the members in the USA. I want to have a different color each month and it will be a knitted 12" Square. After the 12 months you would have 12-12" squares that you then would sew together to create a friendship blanket. I was wondering if anyone would like to do this swap before I created it. all you would have to mail would be the square. This would be a cheap swap. It would all be knitted with Worsted Weight yarn. let me know what every one thinks?


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

Sounds good to me. Let us know when you are ready.

I was thinking about this. It might be cool to send the pattern for the square made with the square.


----------



## Nana89 (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm in--and if more reply--a bigger blanket--Great Idea-


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Think it's a great idea, and would be really neat if we were able to knit in a design or use colors that represented our little bit of the world.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I was wanting to start a swap that would only be for the members in the USA. I want to have a different color each month and it will be a knitted 12" Square. After the 12 months you would have 12-12" squares that you then would sew together to create a friendship blanket. I was wondering if anyone would like to do this swap before I created it. all you would have to mail would be the square. This would be a cheap swap. It would all be knitted with Worsted Weight yarn. let me know what every one thinks?


Does everybody get 12 squares? Or does everyone do only one square? Not sure how this works. I had anesthesia today. My mind's a bit befuddled. Please 'splain...


----------



## Nana89 (Sep 25, 2012)

I thought we all knit a square--and follow color pattern-then WE keep it and make a blanket--then post our creation...Who is going to organize and ship squares all around? Interesting


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I like this idea also. Please tell us more!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

the idea is that every one will knit a 12" square and will ship it to a swap buddy. at the end of a year there should be a total of 12 squares (that is if we just do it once a month) YOu would knit the square and send to your buddy and your buddy will knot a square and mail to you. each month you will have a new buddy, a new color and a new square. I am going to be the organizer


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sort of like a round robin?


----------



## Nana89 (Sep 25, 2012)

Are you ready to organize, list, select and inform us all of who is sending to whom?? YOU, my friend are an exception--Let's get it on!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Sounds great to me Chris. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I am working on the details and working on the swap information right now. As soon as I can I will post the swap and let everyone know. I hope everyone will help me with any thing I may leave out


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

That sounds like a lot of fun! I will gladly join!! Keep me/us posted.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> I was wanting to start a swap that would only be for the members in the USA. I want to have a different color each month and it will be a knitted 12" Square. After the 12 months you would have 12-12" squares that you then would sew together to create a friendship blanket. I was wondering if anyone would like to do this swap before I created it. all you would have to mail would be the square. This would be a cheap swap. It would all be knitted with Worsted Weight yarn. let me know what every one thinks?


Why only in USA?
Couldn't other countries do the 12 squares and post them all at the same time - saving on postage?


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> Why only in USA?
> Couldn't other countries do the 12 squares and post them all at the same time - saving on postage?


Well you could do your own swap in those country. I think everyone is confused. You are not knitting your own square to use on your own blanket. you are knitting a square to be MAILED to a SWAP BUDDY. In return, your swap buddy will mail you a square.

I will think about international swap but I know at this time I cannot afford to ship international so that is why I said only in the USA for now.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

the swap is now active please go to here and apply. I will announce the first color as soon as a few enroll thanks

http://www.knittingparadise.com/group_activity.jsp?gracnum=130


----------



## aquaciser1 (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm in!!


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Sounds good ,count me in too !


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I think I understand this and I'd like to join in. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> Well you could do your own swap in those country. I think everyone is confused. You are not knitting your own square to use on your own blanket. you are knitting a square to be MAILED to a SWAP BUDDY. In return, your swap buddy will mail you a square.
> 
> I will think about international swap but I know at this time I cannot afford to ship international so that is why I said only in the USA for now.


And why would anyone have to ship internationally? I mean, I know it would be a little more on your part to keep track of names, but you could still have it that US ships to US, UK ship to UK, Canada ship to Canada, Australia to Australia, etc.

Also, what are your plans if someone flakes out? Says they'll send, but don't? Most swap organizers ask for a "Just in case" square/item to be sent, along with postage, to the organizer so that if they later run into trouble (life does have a way of interfering) or if they just plain don't send, that at least the partner will still get - the co-ordinator sends the "just in case" item.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

12 knitted Friendship Square Blanket Swap Application
Screen Name:
Real Name: 
Address:

Email (can it be shared with swap partner): (yes/no)


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

12 knitted Friendship Square Blanket Swap Application
Screen Name:
Real Name: 
Address:

Email (can it be shared with swap partner): (yes/no)


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

the swap is open message me for the application. already have several listed


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm In!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> And why would anyone have to ship internationally? I mean, I know it would be a little more on your part to keep track of names, but you could still have it that US ships to US, UK ship to UK, Canada ship to Canada, Australia to Australia, etc.
> 
> Also, what are your plans if someone flakes out? Says they'll send, but don't? Most swap organizers ask for a "Just in case" square/item to be sent, along with postage, to the organizer so that if they later run into trouble (life does have a way of interfering) or if they just plain don't send, that at least the partner will still get - the co-ordinator sends the "just in case" item.


If you make it international, and every month you get a new swap buddy, then some months your buddy will be international.

That being said, I would love to do an international swap like this! (not up for organizing it though)

Also, how's this for a "just in case" plan, the first month we could each make one extra square and send it to chriso1972 in case it's needed.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Christ, what kind of yarn do we have to use and any particular pattern? Pat


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Pat lamb said:


> Christ, what kind of yarn do we have to use and any particular pattern? Pat


any pattern worsted weight and it has to be 12" square


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> any pattern worsted weight and it has to be 12" square


Didn't you also specify "wool" in an earlier post?


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> the swap is now active please go to here and apply. I will announce the first color as soon as a few enroll thanks
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/group_activity.jsp?gracnum=130


I couldn't figure out how to "apply" so I sent you a PM
I hope that works an I won't get left out :?


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

YOU can use wool if you want too. I like acyrlic myself better than wool....


worsted weight (size 4) color is pink or any shade of pink


you can copy this and PM me with the information. I will select swap partners soon. have so many it is taking a little bit to get everyone added 


the form 

12 knitted Friendship Square Blanket Swap Application
Screen Name:
Real Name: 
Address:

Email (can it be shared with swap partner): (yes/no)


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I think we should all agree on type of yarn because of the laundry and care. If we mix the acrylic and wool some of it may shrink in the cleaning of the blanket. Just a thought.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I think we should all agree on type of yarn because of the laundry and care. If we mix the acrylic and wool some of it may shrink in the cleaning of the blanket. Just a thought.


ok it will be acrylic but something nice and soft. I am not that bigger fan of wool


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> 12 knitted Friendship Square Blanket Swap Application
> 
> Email (can it be shared with swap partner): (yes/no)yes
> 
> ...


Patsy:

Please, Please, Please edit your post to remove your personal info from public view. If it's too late for you to edit it out yourself, contact admin. This is for your own safety. We don't post private info for the world to see due to spam and other safety issues. That is what PM's are for.
Sorry if this sounds a little harsh, and don't mean it to be that way, but safety should be our first priority on a public forum such as this. There are trolls out there just looking for info like you posted.

Cindy


----------



## Nana89 (Sep 25, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> YOU can use wool if you want too. I like acyrlic myself better than wool....
> 
> worsted weight (size 4) color is pink or any shade of pink
> 
> ...


I vote acrylic---some of us cannot or will not use wool--the end result with acrylic is lovelier, softer and more long lasting...some will disagree--sorry--

OR separate those who want wool and let them have their swap while the rest will use acrylic


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I do not see any personal information on this post. if there is please let me know. all the information is to be emailed to me


----------



## Nana89 (Sep 25, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> I do not see any personal information on this post. if there is please let me know. all the information is to be emailed to me


so glad you are being careful--we need to feel safe letting our info out--Thanks-


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

When I pulled this up just a couple of minutes ago it appeared that Patsy's name and address were there. If not, then I apologize for making it an issue, but it can also serve as a reminder to not post anything you don't want the whole world to see.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

SO EVERYONE KNOWS I AM ONLY GIVING YOUR SWAP PARTNER THE INFORMATION SO THEY CAN EMAIL AND MAIL YOU THE PACKAGE

no information is being sold and shared with anyone for any other purpose. If I find out your information is being shared other than for this purpose I will report the person to ADMIN


----------



## huneebee331 (Nov 23, 2012)

Love it! I will definitely follow this post.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

Great idea. When we get our 12 (or however many) squares, we could make a blanket to donate to a local charity. I'm in!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm in! Let me know when it begins. :thumbup:

So, the blanket would be 36" X 48". Maybe we should do 2 12" squares a month. Then it would be approx 48 X 60.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> When I pulled this up just a couple of minutes ago it appeared that Patsy's name and address were there. If not, then I apologize for making it an issue, but it can also serve as a reminder to not post anything you don't want the whole world to see.


No offense taken Cindy. I did put it up and immediately realized it was going on the post and not directly to Chris so I redid it. Thank you for caring. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> any pattern worsted weight and it has to be 12" square


I'm just afraid that I would not do it right. If you could suggest the brand name and colors I would love to be in. But do not want to disappoint my "swap buddy" Thanks


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

lawrencji said:


> If you make it international, and every month you get a new swap buddy, then some months your buddy will be international.
> 
> That being said, I would love to do an international swap like this! (not up for organizing it though)
> 
> Also, how's this for a "just in case" plan, the first month we could each make one extra square and send it to chriso1972 in case it's needed.


I've been in swaps before where people can state a preference - you don't have to swap internationally if you don't want to - the swap co-ordinator matches up people in the same country. Others are willing to swap internationally, so those people may get an international partner once in a while.

Editing to add - better than making us non-US people feel excluded and "not good enough" to participate.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> No offense taken Cindy. I did put it up and immediately realized it was going on the post and not directly to Chris so I redid it. Thank you for caring. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


No problem, it's just with all the spam, trollers and other issues associated with "social networking" we just can't be too careful with what we post and where we post it.

I know that the "no-no" of posting personal info here on the site has been cussed and discussed before but I also believe it's one of those things that we all need to be reminded of from time to time. In fact after I posted the message to you, I realized that I posted your info as well and had to go in and edit my post....Yes, I screwed up....
C


----------



## grandmombear (Feb 2, 2013)

Chris: Great Idea. Keep us informed-I would like to join in also.


----------



## grandmombear (Feb 2, 2013)

Chris: Exchange of buddy info should be done by PM. Then buddies could email privately their personal info. Keeps it off the global "net"


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

Chris, I would like in also. Thanks Susan


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Pat lamb said:


> I'm just afraid that I would not do it right. If you could suggest the brand name and colors I would love to be in. But do not want to disappoint my "swap buddy" Thanks


I think criso1972 is trying to make this as easy and cost effective as possible for all that participate. Not all of us have the resources (LYS or funds) to purchase a particular brand of yarn. That's the fun of swaps, you get to choose the color out of the family that is suggested, and what kind as long as it falls within the suggest weight and kind. In this case it was suggested a pink color and worsted (#4) weight, which leaves it wide open for your creativity to shine through. So I think any color in the "pink" family, and any brand of yarn you choose to use would be great!!


----------



## cinjean48 (Sep 16, 2013)

count me in. It may be the only way I get a \n afphan for myself. LOL


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

WIll you keep this thread going through the whole swap so we can make comments and ask questions?


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

This would be fun.....you would need to specify yarn content so all squares would be the same for laundry purposes. Years ago I participated in quilt swaps, Round Robins, etc. and thoroughly enjoyed it....I want to play!!!!


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

Sounds great. I am n. Is there a way we can donate the blanket(s) to some charity? Thanks for your help and hope it is successful.


----------



## lanzra (Aug 26, 2013)

I would love to do it. Could use up some of that pesky left over yarn.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> I've been in swaps before where people can state a preference - you don't have to swap internationally if you don't want to - the swap co-ordinator matches up people in the same country. Others are willing to swap internationally, so those people may get an international partner once in a while.
> 
> Editing to add - better than making us non-US people feel excluded and "not good enough" to participate.


I see what you mean (and perhaps need another cup of coffee)
Yes, I love the idea of making a blanket with squares from all over the world.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

OK....I have been thinking....IF other countries want to join then We can allow them to join....I will try to match them to their own countries so the postage will be cheaper....I did not want this to be an expensive ordeal....


I have also thought about making the 2 square instead of just one....what does every one else think about that...

MAybe make one solid color and one in variegated thread? 

I am trying to get all this sorted out...Did not realize I would make so many upset over the type, mailing, international, etc....LOL


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

THERE HAS BEEN A LOT OF UPDATES AND CHANGES TO THE ORIGINAL SWAP POST PLEASE BE SURE TO CHECK IT OUT AND LET ME KNOW IF YOU ARE OK WITH THE CHANGES

http://www.knittingparadise.com/group_activity.jsp?gracnum=130


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

I think you are doing a great job :thumbup: to the first timer doing a swap is kind of scary, don't want to do it wrong and screw up my swap partner, and I think that is why you are getting all the questions. Great idea thank you


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I am trying to get all this sorted out...Did not realize I would make so many upset over the type, mailing, international, etc....LOL[/quote]

Chris, I think you are very brave to take on managing a swap in the first place. There are swaps in other countries that exclude us here in the US. This is your swap, you are in control. Do it your way.


----------



## aquaciser1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yea for you doing this. Whatever you do is great with me.


----------



## Namaste (Dec 12, 2012)

I love this idea! Count me in!


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi Chris: thank you for your endeavor. Good luck. I would like to be part of this but I have never swapped. What do UI do?


----------



## kobikaci (Apr 2, 2013)

I thnk it's great!! Keep me posted...(kobikaci)


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm also in ... keep us all posted.


----------



## pennydeann (Jan 10, 2013)

Sounds like fun. Count me in.
Penny


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

I want to join in!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> OK....I have been thinking....IF other countries want to join then We can allow them to join....I will try to match them to their own countries so the postage will be cheaper....I did not want this to be an expensive ordeal....
> 
> I have also thought about making the 2 square instead of just one....what does every one else think about that...
> 
> ...


Why not ask our preference of being paired with a "foreigner"?
Some may want to swap with someone from another country.
This was the procedure on another swap site I was involved with.

Chriso1972 - if we do 2 squares, do we send both to the same person?
Thank you for doing this. I know how entangled things can get!


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Super idea, include me.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Why not ask our preference of being paired with a "foreigner"?
> Some may want to swap with someone from another country.
> This was the procedure on another swap site I was involved with.
> 
> ...


It's always nice to have a choice but I think it's kind of expensive to mail over seas.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Pat lamb said:


> It's always nice to have a choice but I think it's kind of expensive to mail over seas.


That's why I suggested you state whether you wish to have a partner from another country. 
Besides, I don't think we will have the same partner each month, will we Chris1972?


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> THERE HAS BEEN A LOT OF UPDATES AND CHANGES TO THE ORIGINAL SWAP POST PLEASE BE SURE TO CHECK IT OUT AND LET ME KNOW IF YOU ARE OK WITH THE CHANGES
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/group_activity.jsp?gracnum=130


This may sound like a stupid question but why will I be knitting two 12" squares (one solid and one variegated) if I'm only mailing one to a buddy?


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Its not a stupid question, I asked the same question myself. lol


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Why only in USA?
> Couldn't other countries do the 12 squares and post them all at the same time - saving on postage?


Maybe other countries could swap with people in that country. To be orgnized and directed by Chris. They would still be joining in, but wouldn't be anymore expensive to them as to the rest of us. Make sense?


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Chris,
I sent you a pm( actually 2 because I spelled my name wrong).
How do I find out who my swap buddy is? When do we start? If now, is this for the month of oct. or Nov.?

Fran ( spelled right this time. Lol)


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I am trying to get all this sorted out...Did not realize I would make so many upset over the type, mailing, international, etc....LOL


Chris, I think you are very brave to take on managing a swap in the first place. There are swaps in other countries that exclude us here in the US. This is your swap, you are in control. Do it your way. 
  [/quote]

:thumbup:


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

rderemer said:


> This may sound like a stupid question but why will I be knitting two 12" squares (one solid and one variegated) if I'm only mailing one to a buddy?


The Number of Square has change since so many said they wanted a bigger blanket. you will now be mailing a total of 2 square to 1 buddy


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Bubba24 said:


> Chris,
> I sent you a pm( actually 2 because I spelled my name wrong).
> How do I find out who my swap buddy is? When do we start? If now, is this for the month of oct. or Nov.?
> 
> Fran ( spelled right this time. Lol)


The swap with start on the 15th of one month and go to the 15th of the next month. I will give out swap buddies after the 15th on October. I apologize that everyone is confused but you do not realize how many people want to do this and how many questions. I am working on updating the Swap post with all the information, dates and the future colors. I promise I will have this completed in the next 48 hours. Thanks for your patience


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I believe Chris said a different partner each month. I think it will be more fun that way.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I believe Chris said a different partner each month. I think it will be more fun that way.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I believe Chris said a different partner each month. I think it will be more fun that way.


YES A DIFFERENT PARTNER EACH MONTH AND 2 NEW Squares.

I will try to compile a list of possible suggested patterns as soon as possible. but I am making the color list first that way you can go ahead and work on the squares ahead of time. I know I knit slow so 2 12" squares will take me a little while especially if the patterns is harder LOL


----------



## Rita58 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi sounds fun. But would we use pure wool or acrylic?. :thumbup:


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Rita58 said:


> Hi sounds fun. But would we use pure wool or acrylic?. :thumbup:


acrylic because it's so hard to make sure all wool is washable. And I am not that big on wool I seem to itch to death around it LOL


----------



## Rita58 (Aug 10, 2011)

So doe's that mean you give everyone a buddy each month since you would have the list of participant's?


----------



## Rita58 (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok great. This sounds like so much fun!! Thanks for having such a great idea.


----------



## Rita58 (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you for taking on such a big project.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> The swap with start on the 15th of one month and go to the 15th of the next month. I will give out swap buddies after the 15th on October. I apologize that everyone is confused but you do not realize how many people want to do this and how many questions. I am working on updating the Swap post with all the information, dates and the future colors. I promise I will have this completed in the next 48 hours. Thanks for your patience


I guess you won't be doing any knitting or crocheting in the next 48 hours then, will you?!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Dear Chris,
I think your idea sounds like a lot of fun. However, due to all of the questions regarding strategy, to keep your stress level with this one manageable, I will wait until the next offering to participate. I have never participated in a swap. I will watch for the next one.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

I was just thinking, wouldn`t the size of the blanket be determined on how many people join? There might be enough that everyone only has to make one square even for a larger blanket.
Just thinking..... does anyone else agree?


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

go ahead an join here is the info i need. it has not started completely yet 

12 knitted Friendship Square Blanket Swap Application
Screen Name:
Real Name: 
Address:

Email (can it be shared with swap partner): (yes/no)

PM this info thanks


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Count me in. I love stuff like this&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079; suggestion for other countries: postage is getting pretty expensive. Perhaps Australian knitters, English knitters, or maybe EU knitters could do their own? Hate to leave any out - they're all so talented!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

OK Everyone I have posted the new direction for the swap. please read through the instruction and if you have question please email me. I will be updating the roster as fast as I can and transferring the swap partners to every one as fast as I can. I should have the partner by the 16th at the latest. There is still time to join the swap. you have till the 14th of each month to join the swap till I get to 40 to 50 member then at that time I will have to close the enrollment. If too many wants to do it then I may have to start a sub swap to accommodate the requests


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

mags7 said:


> I was just thinking, wouldn`t the size of the blanket be determined on how many people join? There might be enough that everyone only has to make one square even for a larger blanket.
> Just thinking..... does anyone else agree?


once i receive a certain amount of members I will close the swap enrollment. you will still only have one partner each month for a total of 12 months. at the end of the year you will have 24 blocks are are 12" square.

you can then make the blanket 4 square by 6 squares or you may choose to knit one extra square and make it 5 X 5. you can choose what you want to do


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Sounds like fun  count me in


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

So being new to doing swaps ... does it mean that we have from Oct 15th to Nov 15th to finish the squares? Or do we have to have them done and mailed by then? Also, do we have the same swap partner for the entire year or do you change the partners every month? 

Sorry for all the questions, just new to doing these! Thanks!!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I need 1more UK swap person to go with the one I have anyone interested


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'd be interested!


----------



## aquaciser1 (Aug 28, 2011)

On the months you have white/gray gold/silver turquoise/aqua does that mean use one or the other or one square one color the other square the other color?


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

aquaciser1 said:


> On the months you have white/gray gold/silver turquoise/aqua does that mean use one or the other or one square one color the other square the other color?


you can use either color it is just gave you an idea for the variegated thread it's hard to do those color with out one of the others


----------



## Prairie View (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm game.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Amazing!! 

Good luck with this Chriso, you are a very brave man. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just looked at the up dated list with the colors for all the months. Excited to start. I bought my solid color pink today, but need to find variegated yarn. Found a lot of patterns, but they are for sugar and cream so I will have to adjust needles to get the 12 x12 size. Can't wait to get home ( I am in NY this week) because I only have 1 set of needles with me.

Thank you Chris

Fran


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Sounds like fun to me! I have only done 2 exchange swap a, once I was an angel and would like to do this too! Do you believe it, both swaps were with the same person! What are the odds!


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm definitely in. Great idea
This is so exciting. I'll start my square. Please let me know where to send my square with pattern

Thank you
Michelle Tennen. Ravelry name: michelle10n


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm ready.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

i am so glad everyone is interested in the swap. but if you have not already did so please send me a private message with the follow so i can add you.

screen name
real name
address
email

I have so many that have not did this and it is really hard to figure who has and who has not. thanks


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I still have a few members that have not sent the information on the application in, please make sure you send it asap.

here is the swap information site

http://www.knittingparadise.com/group_activity.jsp?gracnum=130

We only have 2 more days to take members then I will have to close it after that. We have 37 members and 1 from UK. We really need one more for UK or She will be removed at her request if no other UK members ask to join. the limited size for any group swap is set at 50 on the KP rules. Lets make this a great experience


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for all your hard work Chriso!


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> OK....I have been thinking....IF other countries want to join then We can allow them to join....I will try to match them to their own countries so the postage will be cheaper....I did not want this to be an expensive ordeal....
> 
> I have also thought about making the 2 square instead of just one....what does every one else think about that...
> 
> ...


I too would love to do this...can I still join? I like the idea of 2 squares also. 
And it never fails when you try to do something nice or fun, there will always be others who have their own ideas or opinions...which is not a bad thing! This is a great idea!


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> THERE HAS BEEN A LOT OF UPDATES AND CHANGES TO THE ORIGINAL SWAP POST PLEASE BE SURE TO CHECK IT OUT AND LET ME KNOW IF YOU ARE OK WITH THE CHANGES
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/group_activity.jsp?gracnum=130


I don't want to sound completely stupid, but can I get some idea how many stitches I need to cast on to make 12" ? Trust me, I am terrible at figuring out math problems.... :-(


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

amethyst2 said:


> I don't want to sound completely stupid, but can I get some idea how many stitches I need to cast on to make 12" ? Trust me, I am terrible at figuring out math problems.... :-(


I went to Ravelry.com and searched for 12" knit squares. A number of patterns came up.


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Judithlynn said:


> I went to Ravelry.com and searched for 12" knit squares. A number of patterns came up.


OK! Thanks bunches, Judithlynn...I guess I could have done that...lol...thanks again...


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Here is a very welcome page..(for me) with instructions on how to knit a 12" X 12" piece. Its so good and informative, and she's even done the math for me...lol...
http://wisconsinlioness.org/files/cmsDocuments/81.pdf


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

And, here are a BUNCH of different patterns this lady used for 7" swatches...I planned to print this page but don't think I will...that will be a lot of ink & paper...
http://theghanaproject.wordpress.com/about/


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

And the last link for the night...I ran out of ink on that last site just printing the ones I wanted...I got 12 patterns so far...

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/squaresinsquares.htm

This one has even more patterns...


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

amethyst2 said:


> I don't want to sound completely stupid, but can I get some idea how many stitches I need to cast on to make 12" ? Trust me, I am terrible at figuring out math problems.... :-(


It depends on 1. the size of your needles, 2. the type of yarn you are using and 3. how loose or tight you knit. Check the band on the yarn for a suggested gauge..

As a rule #4 Medium Weight Yarn - Worsted, Afghan, Aran -- is 16 to 20 stitches to 4 inches using a size 7 to 9 needle.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Chris ... should the blocks have borders? or just standard blocks? or does it matter?


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

m2hvnfn said:


> Chris ... should the blocks have borders? or just standard blocks? or does it matter?


I am making my block with a crochet cast on then I am adding 2 stitches to the cast on so I can slip the first one and purl the last one to make them have smooth edges. You can make your block anyhow you want to. that is the fun of a friendship swap each block will be different. Just do what you like and most important

HAVE FUN!!!!!!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

From Ravelry - http://rav.to/GXIsPi


----------



## kobikaci (Apr 2, 2013)

Are you going to do this again later? I do so want to take part, but I'm going in for surgery and won't be able to do it. Strong pain killers keep me from knitting.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

we will be doing it for at least a year. come join when you can. will see how to catch you up OK


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Chris ... should we all use acrylic yarn? cotton? washable wool?

Cotton might shrink, wool might felt. Just my thoughts.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Judy M said:


> Chris ... should we all use acrylic yarn? cotton? washable wool?
> 
> Cotton might shrink, wool might felt. Just my thoughts.


He stated Acrylic yarn earlier in the thread!! 

I have one done and one to go ... just need to find a variegated pink yarn ... I'm sure I have one somewhere!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Judy M said:


> Chris ... should we all use acrylic yarn? cotton? washable wool?
> 
> Cotton might shrink, wool might felt. Just my thoughts.


I suggest that we all use Acrylic that way we all know its washable and the weight and thickness of the thread should be similar.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

m2hvnfn said:


> He stated Acrylic yarn earlier in the thread!!
> 
> I have one done and one to go ... just need to find a variegated pink yarn ... I'm sure I have one somewhere!


I will give you a hint on the Variegated pink. IF you do not have one, you can mix up colors that you have to make your own variegated yarn.

I wanted this swap to be cheap on the participates.

HAVE FUN KNITTING


----------



## kobikaci (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you so much for understanding...Now I don't feel so disappointed.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Is pink the chosen color? If so, I didn't get the the memo. LOL


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I suggest that we all use Acrylic that way we all know its washable and the weight and thickness of the thread should be similar.


Ooops, just checked the website and found the colors. thanks


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

There are also several site with wash cloth or dish cloth patterns that will work well for this. just enlarge them to 12 inches! Could sort of do a theme, the red yarn having a Christmas theme, the yellow an Easter, the green depending on the shade either a spring or summer theme.

Just a thought!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

October is breast cancer month and pink is their as well as our color!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I choose pink because of the cancer theme.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

This swap will begin on October 15, 2013
Months Color
October/November__ Pink---Cancer
November/December__ Green---Christmas
December/January __ White/Grey/Black---Snow
January/February__ Red---Valentines 
February/March__ Blue---birth stone 
March/April__ Yellow---Easter
April/May__ Purple---May flowers
May/June__ Brown---Sand
June/July__ Burgundy---a dark red for the 4th
July/August__ Orange---Sunflowers
August/September__ Gold/Silver---I will think of something
September/October__ Turquoise/Aqua--i will think of something


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Excellent planning Chris. Well done.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry, Feb is Amethyst - purple...... My birthstone


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

well march is a blue color


----------



## lyndapenny (Aug 10, 2011)

I would like to be a part of this swap. Is it possible for us to know the colors a few months ahead? I live 50 miles from the closest place to buy yarn. Unfortunately I do not get to a yarn shop on a regular basis. I would like to be able to purchase yarn ahead when I am there.


----------



## lyndapenny (Aug 10, 2011)

I would like to be a part of this swap. Is it possible for us to know the colors a few months ahead? I live 50 miles from the closest place to buy yarn. Unfortunately I do not get to a yarn shop on a regular basis. I would like to be able to purchase yarn ahead when I am there.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

This comes a suggestion from our friend Judy M..its her ideal on the variegated color yarns

"*" I have a variegated yarn that has pink, blue, white and green, which I would like to use for the 2nd square with pink, blue and green squares. Is it acceptable?

Also if we don't have a variegated color, why could we not 1: use another color and make it stripped or 2: knit 2 colors together which would make it bulky. "*"


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

lyndapenny said:


> I would like to be a part of this swap. Is it possible for us to know the colors a few months ahead? I live 50 miles from the closest place to buy yarn. Unfortunately I do not get to a yarn shop on a regular basis. I would like to be able to purchase yarn ahead when I am there.


you can still join the swap there is still opening. We really need more with you we need at lease one more.

here is the direction for the swap and there is some information that you need to PM me. All of it can be found in the swap group activity. here is the link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/group_activity.jsp?gracnum=130

I will go ahead and add your name but Please pm me the information as soon as possible I am setting up partners now


----------



## Rita58 (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't think it matters. Maybe the person can add their own boarder to make it unique.


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Here are some more patterns...some 12", most are 9"...its difficult to find 12" patterns I have found...
http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/motifs_squares.php


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

m2hvnfn said:


> He stated Acrylic yarn earlier in the thread!!
> 
> I have one done and one to go ... just need to find a variegated pink yarn ... I'm sure I have one somewhere!


m2...check out Red Heart MelonBerry, or BerryMelon...their Super Saver brand...(its acrylic & a varigated yarn)...It has ponks and mauves, and yellows...its almost like their really expensive yarn that looks like a canyon sunset...I can;t recall the name right now...I'll find it for you...


----------



## Rita58 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi have I missed something? I don't know who my buddy is what the patten and Colorado are? I'm so convulsed.


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> Sorry, Feb is Amethyst - purple...... My birthstone


Its mine also...perhaps you can do a varigated purple/red/blue for Feb and you will get your purple in...I probably will myself...I LOVE purple...I have a yarn, also from Red Heart Super Saver that's called Grape Fizz...it has a bit of dark pinkish red in it...its not the best feeling yarn, but once you get used to it, it becomes easier to work with.


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Judy M said:


> It depends on 1. the size of your needles, 2. the type of yarn you are using and 3. how loose or tight you knit. Check the band on the yarn for a suggested gauge..
> 
> As a rule #4 Medium Weight Yarn - Worsted, Afghan, Aran -- is 16 to 20 stitches to 4 inches using a size 7 to 9 needle.


Thanx, Judy...I never have looked at that...well, maybe I did when I learned to knit 30 plus years ago, and stopped after we
moved across town, and I was going to college and working full-time. Then when I was in my late 40's we got custody of our grandson, who was 2 & 1/2 @ the time, and is 27 to date...I just took up knitting again a couple of years ago, then stopped again due to illness, but have been back at it again...I lost contact with the lady who taught me to knit. That was fun...all of the ladies in the block joined this gal at another neighbor's house, and we all made ponchos...after our slippers, of course...I'm still making ponchos and incorporating that pattern into another poncho pattern..I have two finished and waiting to be sewn, and a third more than 3/4 done...I got sucked into the ruffle scarf craze, and wanted to sell them on ebay...but from what I have seen, they just don't sell.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Chris - do we just ship when they are done? But we have until the 15th, if someone is slower, to finish them or do they have to be shipped by/before the 15th of every month?

I am almost done with my first month's, but I thought others might want to know how the shipping part works. Thanks for organizing this! Kudos to you!!


----------



## Silver Threads (Aug 24, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> I was wanting to start a swap that would only be for the members in the USA. I want to have a different color each month and it will be a knitted 12" Square. After the 12 months you would have 12-12" squares that you then would sew together to create a friendship blanket. I was wondering if anyone would like to do this swap before I created it. all you would have to mail would be the square. This would be a cheap swap. It would all be knitted with Worsted Weight yarn. let me know what every one thinks?


I am not been picky but it seems to me that 2 squares a month is a bit slow.

Reading the last page one lady has one of hers done already and the swap has not even started yet.

How about one square a week ..... most knitters could do that without stressing.

Just saying ....

It is a great idea Chris, I knit squares for charity but mine are 10" x 10".

Happy knitting everyone. I can't wait to see pics of your squares and the finished blankets when done.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

amethyst2 said:


> Its mine also...perhaps you can do a varigated purple/red/blue for Feb and you will get your purple in...I probably will myself...I LOVE purple...I have a yarn, also from Red Heart Super Saver that's called Grape Fizz...it has a bit of dark pinkish red in it...its not the best feeling yarn, but once you get used to it, it becomes easier to work with.


We are doing PURPLE in April/May. most likely the red and red variegated will have green, white, pink, blue, and etc


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I work full time and will be happy to do 2 each month. One a week would be pushing my limits because I am also trying to get Christmas presents made for my family. I do love the swaps and think this one will be especially nice. 

Just one question, are we to post pictures of the squares we receive each month or wait until finished and post pictures of the entire afghans?

Thanks again Chris for your patience in organizing this swap and answering all of our questions.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I work full time and will be happy to do 2 each month. One a week would be pushing my limits because I am also trying to get Christmas presents made for my family. I do love the swaps and think this one will be especially nice.
> 
> Just one question, are we to post pictures of the squares we receive each month or wait until finished and post pictures of the entire afghans?
> 
> Thanks again Chris for your patience in organizing this swap and answering all of our questions.


you can post the picture anytime you feel free too.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I still have two that have not sent in the information. if they stay in the swap I need it today. I also looking for 1 more person at least because I have one extra member and it makes the swap have an odd number.


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

Chris, 
Let me talk to my sister today. Perhaps she would be the other person. It would be after 4 or 5 PM CENTRAL TIME. oKAY?


----------



## huneebee331 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is probably in the thread somewhere -- we are knitting two squares per month -- one solid, one variegated -- which one do we send to our partner? Both?


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

huneebee331 said:


> This is probably in the thread somewhere -- we are knitting two squares per month -- one solid, one variegated -- which one do we send to our partner? Both?


you are sending both


----------



## huneebee331 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, of course -- that makes sense!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

lyndapenny said:


> I would like to be a part of this swap. Is it possible for us to know the colors a few months ahead? I live 50 miles from the closest place to buy yarn. Unfortunately I do not get to a yarn shop on a regular basis. I would like to be able to purchase yarn ahead when I am there.


Go to page 9 - a list is htere.


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> Why only in USA?
> Couldn't other countries do the 12 squares and post them all at the same time - saving on postage?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Silver Threads said:


> I am not been picky but it seems to me that 2 squares a month is a bit slow.
> 
> Reading the last page one lady has one of hers done already and the swap has not even started yet.
> 
> ...


Whoa Wait a Minute Slow Down Some knitters may still be working or have other WIPs - Christmas is coming. I am retired, but still have a house and yard to keep up, outside activities, computer games that I like to play, other WIPs, books that I like to read, etc. I for one would have been satisfied with ONE square a month. Besides that I just found out yesterday what the color is for now.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Judy M said:


> Whoa Wait a Minute Slow Down Some knitters may still be working or have other WIPs - Christmas is coming. I am retired, but still have a house and yard to keep up, outside activities, computer games that I like to play, other WIPs, books that I like to read, etc. I for one would have been satisfied with ONE square a month. Besides that I just found out yesterday what the color is for now.


And some of us are NOT retired, but full-time employees, plus the family/home obligations....we do need to sleep sometimes, as well as eating. LOL


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Here is a link with lists of stitches to use in your squares.

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm

I think someone may have posted it but here it is again for some who may not have seen it.

BTW - those of you who feel 2 squares are too much, does it really take more than an hour or 2 to make a square? I carry my knitting with me for those times I have to wait.
And it is a whole month to make them.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Silver Threads said:


> I am not been picky but it seems to me that 2 squares a month is a bit slow.
> 
> Reading the last page one lady has one of hers done already and the swap has not even started yet.
> 
> ...


Well I will be honest. I will do good to have my two knitted in the months time. I am very slow at knitting and most time end up taking the stitches out several times. Plus I do not know about anyone else I cannot afford to mail more than once a month. It will be about $5 to mail the 2 squares


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I have been nice and I have tried to accommodate everyone's wishes. I have set the rules in the description of the swap. There will be 2-12" square a month. one will be solid and one variegated. you will mail those to your swap partner once a month. Each month there is a new color/s. if at anytime you feel you cannot abide by the rules please let me know and I will try to work with you. IF there is something you do not understand or if you feel I have left something out please PM me. I will look into the information and see if it needs to be corrected or changes. I was hoping for a very simple and easy swap that would not cost a great deal of money in these trying times. If you want to at any time to complete all the squares in the list, that is ok by me. however, you will still only be mailing them once a month. I also have a odd number in the swap if any one wants to do more square I am sure I can get you 2 partners.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Me too. I started over twice  have a great day


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Here is a link with lists of stitches to use in your squares.
> 
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm
> 
> ...


I could have had a square knit in the time it's taking me to get to cast on. First I did a swatch and it was 4 to 5 sts / inch, so I cast on 60 and it was larger than 12 inches. So I tried 30 and it was too small. Now I'll try 50. Wish me luck


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Judy M said:


> I could have had a square knit in the time it's taking me to get to cast on. First I did a swatch and it was 4 to 5 sts / inch, so I cast on 60 and it was larger than 12 inches. So I tried 30 and it was too small. Now I'll try 50. Wish me luck


Judy,

50 stitches in 8ply wool and No 4 needles is 10 inches. Well it is for my tension.

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Judy M said:


> I could have had a square knit in the time it's taking me to get to cast on. First I did a swatch and it was 4 to 5 sts / inch, so I cast on 60 and it was larger than 12 inches. So I tried 30 and it was too small. Now I'll try 50. Wish me luck


I had to do the same thing. Went by the # of stitches per inch and it should have been 96. I'm down to 48! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
But now it is almost done.
I knit while watching TV.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

You're so right ,its so easy but sooooooo many questions......you have the patience of a saint ,thanks for doing this ,its a good idea !What some people seem to forget ,you started the swap so its your rules ,if they want it different they can start their own swap .....


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

I am using size 10 and 50 stitches so far so good


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Angelina Camille said:


> I am using size 10 and 50 stitches so far so good


Yeah, mine is a 10.5 and 48 stitches. Doing a Mock Moss stitch for the solid pink, with garter stitch border. Looks good so far, and is an easy stitch.

Hey everybody - *DON'T FORGET TO LEAVE THE 12" TAIL AT THE BEGINNING(CO) AND END(BO)!*


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I have been nice and I have tried to accommodate everyone's wishes. I have set the rules in the description of the swap. There will be 2-12" square a month. one will be solid and one variegated. you will mail those to your swap partner once a month. Each month there is a new color/s. if at anytime you feel you cannot abide by the rules please let me know and I will try to work with you. IF there is something you do not understand or if you feel I have left something out please PM me. I will look into the information and see if it needs to be corrected or changes. I was hoping for a very simple and easy swap that would not cost a great deal of money in these trying times. If you want to at any time to complete all the squares in the list, that is ok by me. however, you will still only be mailing them once a month. I also have a odd number in the swap if any one wants to do more square I am sure I can get you 2 partners.


Chris - We all appreciate everything you have done to organize this swap ... Please don't feel frustrated because a few members seem to be questioning the whole thing. No one is trying to make this difficult for you. You are not asking the swap to be more than what is reasonable. I for one am elated that you have done this. Thanks ... now to get started on my variegated square ... where did I put that yarn?!


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

I am doing the bamboo stitch


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Angelina Camille said:


> I am doing the bamboo stitch


Oohhh, Ladies ... let's keep this a secret ... so we can all be surprised!!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Yay!! I just finished putting a tote together with all the colors for this swap! I labeled it KP Swap w/Chris. Now I am deciding on which patterns I want to do them in and will put copies of those in the tote. Too bad I can't get the rest of my 'stash' organized ... maybe this will be a good thing for me. I have all my patterns (yes, I'm a patternaholic) organized on a spreadsheet and linked to different ways to find what I am looking for ... now to get the yarn done ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I lot of us have other projects going. One a week would be too many for me. I like the two a month, that is doable I feel. Just my opinion!



Silver Threads said:


> I am not been picky but it seems to me that 2 squares a month is a bit slow.
> 
> Reading the last page one lady has one of hers done already and the swap has not even started yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I am just going to be honest. I have the 2 square for this swap. Then I have the color wheel monthly swap that I am a member of. I also have 4 afghans on hooks. 3 baby blankets. 3 hats. A scarf for my mothers birthday that is on just begun and today is her birthday. I am also taking care of my neighbors dog and house while she is in the hospital. I am also a taxi service for all my family. plus I am running this swap....I need a hug and a prayer. but thanks everyone.

HAVE FUN KNITTING


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

(Hugs)


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

lyndapenny said:


> I would like to be a part of this swap. Is it possible for us to know the colors a few months ahead? I live 50 miles from the closest place to buy yarn. Unfortunately I do not get to a yarn shop on a regular basis. I would like to be able to purchase yarn ahead when I am there.


I added you but I need your information. YOu will be my swap partner when I get it


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Yellow rocks !!! 

That's a square dance call for hugs.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> the idea is that every one will knit a 12" square and will ship it to a swap buddy. at the end of a year there should be a total of 12 squares (that is if we just do it once a month) YOu would knit the square and send to your buddy and your buddy will knot a square and mail to you. each month you will have a new buddy, a new color and a new square. I am going to be the organizer


In order to get 12 squarea, one would have to knit 12 squares. Am I clear on that?


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

Also, should a gauge be established? That would help if one is going to put the 12 squares together in the end.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

12 inch squares and we are sending one of the chosen color and one with the same color variegated or with another yarn.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

it has changed now

the square has to be 12" square when completed. you will leave a 12" tail at the cast one and a 12" tail at the bind off to sew them together later one

you will MAIL or SHIP 1 solid color square and one Variegated Square

there is a list of the color for each month. at the swap group activity page

http://www.knittingparadise.com/group_activity.jsp?gracnum=130

also have you joined the swap I will need that information to add you thanks


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> I am just going to be honest. I have the 2 square for this swap. Then I have the color wheel monthly swap that I am a member of. I also have 4 afghans on hooks. 3 baby blankets. 3 hats. A scarf for my mothers birthday that is on just begun and today is her birthday. I am also taking care of my neighbors dog and house while she is in the hospital. I am also a taxi service for all my family. plus I am running this swap....I need a hug and a prayer. but thanks everyone.
> 
> HAVE FUN KNITTING


  :thumbup: 
Many Prayers and thankx to you...


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> Well I will be honest. I will do good to have my two knitted in the months time. I am very slow at knitting and most time end up taking the stitches out several times. Plus I do not know about anyone else I cannot afford to mail more than once a month. It will be about $5 to mail the 2 squares


And I have already torn mine out at least 4 times, and am starting over on a much simpler pattern, plus fighting a nasty cold that burst its way into my home this past week...


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

m2hvnfn said:


> Yay!! I just finished putting a tote together with all the colors for this swap! I labeled it KP Swap w/Chris. Now I am deciding on which patterns I want to do them in and will put copies of those in the tote. Too bad I can't get the rest of my 'stash' organized ... maybe this will be a good thing for me. I have all my patterns (yes, I'm a patternaholic) organized on a spreadsheet and linked to different ways to find what I am looking for ... now to get the yarn done ...


I started my tote as well! Great minds think alike! I have mine 1/2 filled. Will have to wait until Nov 1 to finish filling it.
As for stitches, I have bookmarked or printed out about 6 stitches I wish to use. They are just waiting for inspiration as to which colors to use them on!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

chriso1972 wrote:
I am just going to be honest. I have the 2 square for this swap. Then I have the color wheel monthly swap that I am a member of. I also have 4 afghans on hooks. 3 baby blankets. 3 hats. A scarf for my mothers birthday that is on just begun and today is her birthday. I am also taking care of my neighbors dog and house while she is in the hospital. I am also a taxi service for all my family. plus I am running this swap....I need a hug and a prayer. but thanks everyone.

HAVE FUN KNITTING



amethyst2 said:


> :thumbup:
> Many Prayers and thankx to you...


Ditto, Amethyst2!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I have 1/2 of my solid pink square done! 
ALready decided on the stitch for my variegated pink yarn!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a member wants to know what every one thinks about crocheting the squares and mixing them with the knit. I will let everyone decide


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> I have a member wants to know what every one thinks about crocheting the squares and mixing them with the knit. I will let everyone decide


I would not have a problem with that, there are many pretty crochet squares.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

How do I find my swap partner?? And TY so much for all your hard work putting this all together. I for one appreciate what you are doing and many ((((HUGS)))


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Jocar6 said:


> How do I find my swap partner?? And TY so much for all your hard work putting this all together. I for one appreciate what you are doing and many ((((HUGS)))


SHould be here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/group_activity.jsp?gracnum=130

Didn't you get an email?


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I would definitely not have a problems with a crocheted square or 2!

Sometimes you can't tell the diff between the two.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

i have not given you a partner yet. i am waiting replies from 3 people. if i do not hear from them soon i am deleting them and i will need a partner


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I have decided if you wish to crochet your square that is allowed as well. Thanks


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I have decided if you wish to crochet your square that is allowed as well. Thanks


I wouldn't have a problem doing crochet squares for a separate swap, or to do for a crochet afghan, I personally am a better, faster crocheter than knitter but would rather have kept it to knit for this one. I have so many crochet afghans, I really don't need to add another to the mix.

If this is indeed your ultimate decision, I will have to honor it, but not be as excited to get them done. In crochet I could have the 24 squares done in one evening.

I hope you re-think changing the swap ... as a knit swap is what we originally signed up for.


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

I would like to do some crochet also. I think mixing them would also be pretty. I crochet way better than I knit.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I am sorry after all the complaint it will be KNIT ONLY no crocheting


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> OK I will do this for everyone. If you crochet square just let me know. I will pair you with someone that like crochet square is that a deal.


Whatever you decide to do Chris ... but I think that since this has actually already started as a knitting swap, we should stick to the knitting. The draw to join the swap was for knitting blocks. Please let us know for sure if you are changing this and adding on the crochet. I will pm you.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

When are you going to find time to knit Chris? The extra work in keeping those that want crochet and those that don't is going to be time consuming. This was supposed to be a simple knit square swap. It is no longer a simple swap. Why not do the knitting swap first and then do a crochet square swap. I would join that one also. But I do not want to mix crochet squares and knit squares in the same afghan or blanket. Also what about the ones you have already assigned to partners? Are you going to change those? You may have to just start over with all the new rules people have demanded of you. I actually signed up for a knitting swap and I think we should keep it that way. I don't think people realize how much work is in running a swap. We have the easy part, knit a square and put it in the mail. Do it YOUR way Chris.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

UPDATE: TO MANY COMPLAINTS IT WILL BE KNIT ONLY NO CROCHETING.


THANKS EVERY ONE FOR YOU OPINION. FROM THIS POINT ON THERE WILL BE NO CHANGES IN THE DESCRIPTION OF THE SWAP.

2 12: BLOCK KNITTED ONE SOLID ON VARIEGATED THANKS

TO MAKE IT EASY ON NEWBIES IF ALL YOU CAN DO IS GARTER STITCH THAT IS COMPLETELY FIND JUST 12" DO NOT FORGET THE TAILS

I REALLY GOT TO START KNITTING


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

If you want to do a crochet square swap after this one or if anyone else wants to start a crochet swap now I would be interested. I just don't want to mix them. I love crochet and knit both. My two favorite hobbies.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> UPDATE: TO MANY COMPLAINTS IT WILL BE KNIT ONLY NO CROCHETING.
> 
> THANKS EVERY ONE FOR YOU OPINION. FROM THIS POINT ON THERE WILL BE NO CHANGES IN THE DESCRIPTION OF THE SWAP.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris ... I know myself and others would be interested in doing a crochet swap later on ... keep us posted if you decide to do that. (Or PM me and I would be happy to help you organize it). But with all the stuff you already have on your plate with projects, you just did not need the extra stress of trying to change this. Remember ... we all appreciate what you are doing!


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> I am sorry after all the complaint it will be KNIT ONLY no crocheting


Thamks, Chris...since I still don't crochet. Sorry, but not everyone does what others prefer...if it were changed to crochet, I would have to drop out...as it is, I feel many of us are being pressured to 'keep up with the 'Joneses' so to speak...I've decided to slow down and do this at the leisurely pace of one month to complete my squares. My arthritic fingers and wrists DEMAND that I do this.

Thanks again, Chris...now on to my new much easier pattern!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

How about crochet squares later, as I for one would not like to mix them.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you Chris for all your hard work. I finally finished my Ruana today and will be start the swatch after supper and from there decide which pattern first! Thanks so much!

Have a beautiful day!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I may do a crochet swap after Christmas. I just do not have time right now. if that is good with every one ok


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> I have a member wants to know what every one thinks about crocheting the squares and mixing them with the knit. I will let everyone decide


Crocheted squares would be okay with me, but I think I will put t6hem in a different afghan than the knit ones. Not a bad deal: 2 afghans for the price of one?

I like the idea of a crochet swap after Christmas, too. You are just too good!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I may do a crochet swap after Christmas. I just do not have time right now. if that is good with every one ok


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> I may do a crochet swap after Christmas. I just do not have time right now. if that is good with every one ok


Love it, count me in. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

I don't like crochet and knit combined so if that is what you decide someone can take my place NO problem......what ever everyone else wants


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Jocar6 said:


> I don't like crochet and knit combined so if that is what you decide someone can take my place NO problem......what ever everyone else wants


Read the posts ... he already stated it would be just knit.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

I did read the post and it keeps going back and forth. I am happy that it is just knitting this time Thank you. Now back to my squares LOL


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Patsy,

1990 Leisure Arts Sampler Afghan leaflet 932 is protected by copyright laws. You cannot copy or reproduce any of our patterns. 



Copyright © 2013 by Leisure Arts, Inc. 5701 Ranch Drive, Little Rock, AR 72223, www.leisurearts.com. All rights reserved. This publication is protected under federal copyright laws. Reproduction or distribution of this publication or any other Leisure Arts publication, including publications which are out of print, is prohibited unless specifically authorized. This includes, but is not limited to, any form of reproduction or distribution on or through the Internet, including posting, scanning, or e-mail transmission

Best,

Customer Service 

Leisure Arts

104 Champs Blvd

Maumelle, AR 72113

We are asked to supply a copy of the patterns we use for our 12" squares. I requested permission from Leisurearts to send a copy of a square from a 1990 leaflet and they refused. How are we to do this and still obey copyright laws?

I think I may just use some of my stitch pattern books and make up my own squares from them. Any other ideas out there?


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Patsy,
> 
> 1990 Leisure Arts Sampler Afghan leaflet 932 is protected by copyright laws. You cannot copy or reproduce any of our patterns.
> 
> ...


FINE DO NOT SEND THE PATTERN......I AM BEGINNING TO WISH I HAD NOT STARTED THIS SWAP


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Patsy,
> 
> 1990 Leisure Arts Sampler Afghan leaflet 932 is protected by copyright laws. You cannot copy or reproduce any of our patterns.
> 
> ...


There was a website listed earlier too.
Try some of these: http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/motifs_squares.php

You might have to adapt a square to get the 12 inches, as these are different sizes.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> FIND DO NOT SEND THE PATTERN......I AM BEGINNING TO WISH I HAD NOT STARTED THIS SWAP


Hang in there Chris. Hugs.

People give Chris a break.

Stop all the silly questions, just knit the damn two 12 inch squares, one plain and one in variegated yarn.

Send it to your buddy and then do the same next month.

Easy.


----------



## huneebee331 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nanny Mon said:


> Hang in there Chris. Hugs.
> 
> People give Chris a break.
> 
> ...


Yes! Thank you, Nanny Mon. This is a project that takes a lot of personal time, especially on the part of the coordinator, so we need to give Chris a break. Let's knit our squares and send them off to our partners, and look forward to what our partners send to us. Nice and friendly.
To quote Nanny Mon -- "Easy."


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Just a suggestion but check out Ravelry (www.ravelry.com). You can do a search on "12 inch square free" and find all kinds of knitted patterns. While I am certain you can't mass distribute (to the entire swap or to KP) you likely can print one copy for your own use in knitting and then send it to your partner. Check out what the designer says.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

I only found 3 and one wasn't a square .....


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

Chris Please don't be sorry!!! There are a lot of people that really really appreciate what you are doing. YOU ARE DOING A GREAT JOB. You are a saint to do all of this work for us. Relax and enjoy your knitting


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

here are some block that are 6" but If you double the cast on they work and they are free

http://www.halfknits.com/knitting-6-inch-block-patterns/


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> here are some block that are 6" but If you double the cast on they work and they are free
> 
> http://www.halfknits.com/knitting-6-inch-block-patterns/


I didn't mean to upset you Chris. I was just venting because I was a little upset with the reply I got from them. Not because they refused, but because these big companies seem so cold in their replies. I have several stitch pattern books that I am now going through. I just have to do the squares and add the stitches I like from these books. No one has a copyright on the stitches, just the way they are put together. This might be even more fun.

You are doing a great job and I have championed you from the beginning. This was not a criticism of you. I am sorry if it looked that way.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Thank you ,you have the patience of a saint ,thanks for doing this swap !


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

CharleenR said:


> Just a suggestion but check out Ravelry (www.ravelry.com). You can do a search on "12 inch square free" and find all kinds of knitted patterns. While I am certain you can't mass distribute (to the entire swap or to KP) you likely can print one copy for your own use in knitting and then send it to your partner. Check out what the designer says.


I think you are right. There was a special block in the Leisurearts book I wanted to use and that would be copying directly from their book. If I get a pattern from the internet, then send the same copy with the square it should be ok. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Judy M said:


> There was a website listed earlier too.
> Try some of these: http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/motifs_squares.php
> 
> You might have to adapt a square to get the 12 inches, as these are different sizes.


This is a wealth of info! Thank you!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I think we will have to reinstate St. Christopher!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Came across this on Ravelry. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/community-afghan


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

http://www.purplekittyyarns.com/pattern-squares

48 crochet squares and 100 knit squares.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Here is the link to only the knitted ones. Click on the pattern to get the instructions.

http://www.purplekittyyarns.com/patternbook/bernhard34


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Jocar6 said:


> I did read the post and it keeps going back and forth. I am happy that it is just knitting this time Thank you. Now back to my squares LOL


Great!! Just wanted to make sure you had seen the latest posting stating it was all knitting! Enjoy!! I'm ready to do my variegated square ... now just have to think of a pattern.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Jocar6 said:


> Chris Please don't be sorry!!! There are a lot of people that really really appreciate what you are doing. YOU ARE DOING A GREAT JOB. You are a saint to do all of this work for us. Relax and enjoy your knitting


Yeah, what she said!! You Go Chris!! We all appreciate you doing the coordination for this swap.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> Here is the link to only the knitted ones. Click on the pattern to get the instructions.
> 
> http://www.purplekittyyarns.com/patternbook/bernhard34


I have actually had this knitting primer in my pattern collection since the 70s. It has a lot of beautiful squares. Thanks SwampCatNana for providing a direct link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I want to apologize to everyone for shouting. I am trying to be patient and to accommodate everyone. But, I am sorry to say that I cannot do that and knit my squares as well. I am using 6" square patterns and doubling them. some of the patterns say they are something like this. Work in multiples of 8sts + 1. so I cast on the group of 8 sts till I am close to 12 inches. then add the 1 if it is still a few stitches short I just add on some border stitches. I have the one I am doing that is an embossed diamond it worked but was like 2 stitches short so I ass 2 border stitches which I will slip the first and purl the last to make a nice edge


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> I want to apologize to everyone for shouting. I am trying to be patient and to accommodate everyone. But, I am sorry to say that I cannot do that and knit my squares as well. I am using 6" square patterns and doubling them. some of the patterns say they are something like this. Work in multiples of 8sts + 1. so I cast on the group of 8 sts till I am close to 12 inches. then add the 1 if it is still a few stitches short I just add on some border stitches. I have the one I am doing that is an embossed diamond it worked but was like 2 stitches short so I ass 2 border stitches which I will slip the first and purl the last to make a nice edge


You are really doing a great job Chris. I am sorry it was my post that pushed you into shouting. I really have never had a criticism of you. I was commenting on Leisurearts, not you. I was wrong to even post that reply and comment on it. I want the same thing you want, a happy group with a common goal. Thank you for the apology, you are a special guy. You can tell how much you are liked from all the posts in your favor. I agree with them all.

Love

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well I can finally announce that I have completed the first row in my first block without having to rip it out. This is like the 20th time i have restarted. Now I hope it is smooth sailing the rest of the way. It is so hard to make a 12" block. I Think mine is slightly bigger but when I steam block it they always shrink on me so I hope it will be the correct size. 

Before you say go down a needle size I am already down 3 needle sizes from the recommended size. I do not want to go any smaller to hard to see and work with. I am getting old LOL


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

I started over a few times too my knitting is a little loose


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I had to re-work my first square at least 11 times before getting both the pattern and gauge right. I have just 4 more inches to go on my solid sq!


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> Well I can finally announce that I have completed the first row in my first block without having to rip it out. This is like the 20th time i have restarted. Now I hope it is smooth sailing the rest of the way. It is so hard to make a 12" block. I Think mine is slightly bigger but when I steam block it they always shrink on me so I hope it will be the correct size.
> 
> Before you say go down a needle size I am already down 3 needle sizes from the recommended size. I do not want to go any smaller to hard to see and work with. I am getting old LOL


Yea! I'm happy I am not the only one who has started over and over and over and .....


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> This is a wealth of info! Thank you!


I posted this and another site earlier...I am doing the same as Chris...using a 6 or 7 inch pattern and doubling that, and also using the guage from another site I posted, and paying attention to the 'multiples of' stated in a pattern...that's really made this a lot easier...and I am discarding those patterns that focus mostly on purling stitches...I'm all for easy.... :lol: :roll:


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> Hang in there Chris. Hugs.
> 
> People give Chris a break.
> 
> ...


AMEN! Its that simple!


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

I agree with those who say to just do it. 12" squares are not brain surgery. Plain stockinette stitch or garter stitch would be fine. They would be a nice contrast to more complex squares. Chris never meant this to be difficult, expensive, or complicated. From some of the comments I've seen, perhaps we need to have a discussion about the simple math involved in finding your gauge and figuring how many stitches to cast on for a 12" square.....just my thoughts. As for copyright laws, many stitch patterns like those on a perpetual calendar, which is what I'm using, are not patterns and are simply swatch directions which are not copyright protected.....just some of my thoughts.......jj


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

I have finished my first block and 1/2 done with my second one WOO HOO


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have started my first square quite a few times. I am now doing a diagonal square. You make it as big as you want. Did't realize a 12inch square was so big. I keep measuring every few row. I love the way it is coming out. Might just make 2 extra each month and add on to my swap squares. 

And this is for Chris.
You can never please everyone. I am glad you started this swap. It is easy, not expensive to make or mail, and gives me an excuse to buy more yarn. It is exciting to think of what design, if any, will go onto my square. So Chris I just want to thank you. 

Happy knitting,
Fran


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

amethyst2 said:


> I posted this and another site earlier...I am doing the same as Chris...using a 6 or 7 inch pattern and doubling that, and also using the guage from another site I posted, and paying attention to the 'multiples of' stated in a pattern...that's really made this a lot easier...and I am discarding those patterns that focus mostly on purling stitches...I'm all for easy.... :lol: :roll:


Yeah, I noticed that about "multiples of" as well. Great tool.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Nanny Mon said:


> Hang in there Chris. Hugs.
> 
> People give Chris a break.
> 
> ...


YES! YES! YES! It's that simple!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hang in there Chris! I have finished the pink variegated and just started the solid pink. I guess I have made so many swatches that I am getting used to it. To keep the pattern balanced there may be an extra stitch or so but that will be easy to work in! 

Thanks everyone for the links!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

QUESTION

Are our partners and us sending squares to each other, or do we each have a diff partner?

EX - A is sending to B. Is B sending to A or does B have a diff partner, i.e. C?


----------



## huneebee331 (Nov 23, 2012)

A and B are partners; therefore, they send to each other.


----------



## Silver Threads (Aug 24, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Are our partners and us sending squares to each other, or do we each have a diff partner?
> 
> EX - A is sending to B. Is B sending to A or does B have a diff partner, i.e. C?


Cut it out Nana ......

this is exactly what got Chris frustrated in the first place.

Chris will give you your swap buddy each month or when he gets around to it.

Sit down, knit your pink squares, then go on to the next colour, which is green, if you dont have your swap buddy yet.

*Leave Chris in peace*, he has a lot on his plate at the moment.

If you read the posts properly Chris stated you will have a different partner/swap buddy each month.

This swap will begin on October 15, 2013

Months Color

October/November__ Pink

November/December__ Green

December/January __ White/Grey/Black

January/February__ Red

February/March__ Blue

March/April__ Yellow

April/May__ Purple

May/June__ Brown

June/July__ Burgundy

July/August__ Orange

August/September__ Gold/Silver

September/October__ Turquoise/Aqua

Also one variegated colour square each month in the same month's colour.


----------



## Silver Threads (Aug 24, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> the idea is that every one will knit a 12" square and will ship it to a swap buddy. at the end of a year there should be a total of 12 squares (that is if we just do it once a month) YOu would knit the square and send to your buddy and your buddy will knot a square and mail to you. *each month you will have a new buddy, a new color and a new square.* I am going to be the organizer


* New buddy each month
* New colour each month
* New square each month


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

AGREE with this post 100% Great job Chris please don't get frustrated Is there anything we can do to help you??


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I am not trying to make it harder on Chris! I just wanted to know if we are swapping with the same person who will swap back to us.
I'm not asking to make it diff, just want to know what it IS already.


----------



## Silver Threads (Aug 24, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> I am not trying to make it harder on Chris! I just wanted to know if we are swapping with the same person who will swap back to us.
> I'm not asking to make it diff, just want to know what it IS already.


Then back track and read what Chris has posted. It is all there.

I suggest you knit your squares and when it all settles down and everyone stops asking questions, you will get your answers.

I feel so sorry for Chris, all he asked is for people/you to knit two (2) squares each month in the colours stated. The size was 12 inches. He would give you a swap buddy each month, who you would post your 2 squares on to.

It is not rocket science. It should be fun but all you are doing is getting Chris frustrated and cranky.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I think Chris has it all sorted out and is tending to his knitting now which is what I am going to do. Our goal now is to keep in touch and enjoy each others company. Keep things light and be helpful to anyone who needs it.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Why are you being so antagonistic Silver Threads? I am asking a simple question that is NOT answered on the rules page. I'm asking for an answer to something that is already determined but I don't have the answer for!
Now, if you have the answer, please post it. If not. step aside and let someone who has the answer post it.
Thank you.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> the idea is that every one will knit a 12" square and will ship it to a swap buddy. at the end of a year there should be a total of 12 squares (that is if we just do it once a month) YOu would knit the square and send to your buddy and your buddy will knot a square and mail to you. each month you will have a new buddy, a new color and a new square. I am going to be the organizer


SwampCatNana here it is.


----------



## Silver Threads (Aug 24, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> YES A DIFFERENT PARTNER EACH MONTH AND 2 NEW Squares.
> 
> I will try to compile a list of possible suggested patterns as soon as possible. but I am making the color list first that way you can go ahead and work on the squares ahead of time. I know I knit slow so 2 12" squares will take me a little while especially if the patterns is harder LOL


Again I say, skim through the posts from the beginning and you will find your answers.

If a poster writes/types in capitals it means they are shouting.

Chris is getting frustrated with all the questions. Why all the questions, just go with the flow. It will all work out in the end.

* You will find this on page 6 *


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Nanny Mon said:


> SwampCatNana here it is.


Thank you Nanny Mon. For some reason I missed seeing this on the rules page.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

we are now doing 2 squares 1 is solid and 1 is variegated. you will mail these two squares to your swap partner. Then the next month there is a new color and you will get a new swap partner. so if it is easy one you to only knit 2 different square that is ok because each month you will have a new partner. 

and for as my knitting i had to take it back out. this thread i have is hard to work with. I am given it one more try and if it does not work out this time I am buying a different yarn that does not split so easy.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm finding it harder to knit with acrylic than with the natural fibers. It just feels funny(odd). 
Only 6 more rows to finish my solid square!


----------



## Silver Threads (Aug 24, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> Why are you being so antagonistic Silver Threads? I am asking a simple question that is NOT answered on the rules page. I'm asking for an answer to something that is already determined but I don't have the answer for!
> 
> Now, if you have the answer, please post it.
> 
> ...


*You will find this on page 6* I have given you the answer please acknowledge that SwampCatNana

..............................................................................................................................................................

Patsy Ruth wrote:
I believe Chris said a different partner each month. I think it will be more fun that way.

........................................................................................................................................................

Chris wrote in reply:

YES A DIFFERENT PARTNER EACH MONTH AND 2 NEW Squares.

I will try to compile a list of possible suggested patterns as soon as possible. but I am making the color list first that way you can go ahead and work on the squares ahead of time. I know I knit slow so 2 12" squares will take me a little while especially if the patterns is harder LOL


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Big Sigh! Now, after a very unfruitful day at the casinos, I am off to tackle my first square for what MUST be the 100th time.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I didn't keep track of how many times I started but finally got gauge. Good luck everyone. It shouldn't be so difficult on the next ones. The first one always seems hardest.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Okay ... my squares have been done since Chris first gave the colors ... now my predicament - I just noticed last night that my solid square has an error on row 12 thru 14. Although this is just a border error, 'I' still see it. So at 2am this morning I tore the whole square down to row 11 and am now re-doing this square. I wouldn't want this minor error in my own afghan, so I wouldn't want it in yours. I know that we are our own worst critics, but it just had to be done.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Just finished solid pink square! Came out fantastically! I'm proud of myself since I just came back to knitting after MANY years.
Now I'm beginning my variegated square.

Did anyone stop to think they could make all the squares using the same stitch pattern? Since each month they go to a different person, it wouldn't make a difference.

Actually, you could decide on 2 stitch patterns, and alternate between them. One for the solid, one for the variegated.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> Just finished solid pink square! Came out fantastically! I'm proud of myself since I just came back to knitting after MANY years.
> Now I'm beginning my variegated square.
> 
> Did anyone stop to think they could make all the squares using the same stitch pattern? Since each month they go to a different person, it wouldn't make a difference.
> ...


Good for you!!! It is a good feeling when we can get something done to our liking. I am only about half finished with my solid pink square but I am pleased with the way it is turning out. I will probably use more than two patterns but don't see any reason not to repeat any of them we wish. I especially like the pattern in this one so I will most likely use it again. Now that everything has settled down I think we will enjoy this swap. Lets' keep going SwampCatNana. By the way, welcome back to knitting.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I was wondering does any one have an objection for me using the old stand by grater stitch square? I cannot get anything to work out right now and it is getting on my nerves


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> I was wondering does any one have an objection for me using the old stand by grater stitch square? I cannot get anything to work out right now and it is getting on my nerves


No objections here...thanks for all your hard work on the organization of this thing...must have the patience of a saint.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> I was wondering does any one have an objection for me using the old stand by grater stitch square? I cannot get anything to work out right now and it is getting on my nerves


Good morning Chris. I was under the impression that we could use any stitch we wanted as long as we got a 12" square. I will welcome all the squares I receive. I am sure everyone else will also. No objection here.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have no objection to what stitch you use. I also will welcome all the squares I get. I think the blanket will look really nice no matter what the stitch.

Just finished my verigated square. I think it came out pretty good. All the knitting I have done and this is the first time I am doing just squares. I hope my partner likes them.

My question now is ( without starting a riot) I have yarn that is 97% acrylic and 3% metallic polyester. It is machine wash, cold and tumble dry low. Do you think this is ok or should I just go buy more yarn? Believe me I won't be upset if I need to buy different yarn, it will never go to waste.I did notice this yarn is a little softer than the other yarn that I used on my verigated square.

Thanks, Fran


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

I'd say you're doing it ,you do it your way .Right ladies ?


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Bubba24 said:


> I have no objection to what stitch you use. I also will welcome all the squares I get. I think the blanket will look really nice no matter what the stitch.
> 
> Just finished my verigated square. I think it came out pretty good. All the knitting I have done and this is the first time I am doing just squares. I hope my partner likes them.
> 
> ...


Fran, I think that would be fine ... the reason for the acrylic is to that it is machine washable and you state yours is ... so go for it!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I was wondering does any one have an objection for me using the old stand by grater stitch square? I cannot get anything to work out right now and it is getting on my nerves


Chris - you are such a sweetie ... you make whatever square you want. We will all welcome whatever is sent to us. You have enough projects on your plate to have to worry about if someone will like garter stitch. Go for it!!


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

Chris try this on your next one cast on 42 stitches on a size 10.5 needle I have made many patterns work with that and it is exactly 12 " Just a suggestion that worked for me good luck. I did one in a checker board 6 stiches each sq. Easy and it came out just right I am trying to making up a cable pattern for the next one


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I am doing 46 stitches n a size 9. It is exactly 12" also. Just depends on who is doing the knitting and what pattern it is. some patterns seem to take more stitches per inch than others. If I do cables I amy have to adjust amount of stitches. Seems like it is all trial and error. I am happy with my first square. Hope my partner will be also. Will start on verigated one tomorrow. Good going eveyone. Seems like we are on track now. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

well I am doing the simple grandmother dishcloth square for one of mine. I can just knit till one side measures 12" then I can decrease. I am making my own pattern for the next one or I think it's my own. I think it will be a lacey mesh type thought


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> I was wondering does any one have an objection for me using the old stand by grater stitch square? I cannot get anything to work out right now and it is getting on my nerves


We can use any stitch we want. Garter stitch will make a nice warm square!
I, for one, would never object to getting one! ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Ginka said:


> I'd say you're doing it ,you do it your way .Right ladies ?


Absolutely!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Started the multi-colored one first and it's stockinette with a border.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Judy M said:


> Started the multi-colored one first and it's stockinette with a border.


This will show off the color variation nicely. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

So ... here is my question: When we are done do we just mail them off or do we have to wait till the end of the 'knitting month'? I'm almost done and wanted to know if I had to just put them away or can I get them shipped out to my swap buddy!?


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I'd just mail them out when done. No need to hang on to them. 

What I'm waiting for is when we start receiving them and can post pictures!


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> I was wondering does any one have an objection for me using the old stand by grater stitch square? I cannot get anything to work out right now and it is getting on my nerves


Absolutely no objection on my part...it goes a heck of a lot faster...and I picked another super easy pattern that involves mostly slipped stitches...but I am considering doing my second (varigated) in either garter or stockinette...it just takes a really long time to reoeat a repetitive pattern over and over...
I would say the choice of which stitch you use is YOUR choice...go for it and relax! I hope my partner sees this and isn't in a huge hurry...lol...


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Bubba24 said:


> I have no objection to what stitch you use. I also will welcome all the squares I get. I think the blanket will look really nice no matter what the stitch.
> 
> Just finished my verigated square. I think it came out pretty good. All the knitting I have done and this is the first time I am doing just squares. I hope my partner likes them.
> 
> ...


I only wash these things in cold water...only things that get the hot water are towels, and washcloths, sheets...I also have a gorgeous silver/gray yarn with little mettalic things in it...its being knitted into a scarf at the moment...  If I have enough left I will probably use that for the gray color, but mine is washable cold also...it shouldn[t be a problem but I'm no expert so I will let others answer you....


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I am doing 46 stitches n a size 9. It is exactly 12" also. Just depends on who is doing the knitting and what pattern it is. some patterns seem to take more stitches per inch than others. If I do cables I amy have to adjust amount of stitches. Seems like it is all trial and error. I am happy with my first square. Hope my partner will be also. Will start on verigated one tomorrow. Good going eveyone. Seems like we are on track now. :thumbup: :thumbup:


And I'm doing 49 stitches....with 10 needles...working fine...it depends on your knitting tension, does it not?


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

amethyst2 said:


> And I'm doing 49 stitches....with 10 needles...working fine...it depends on your knitting tension, does it not?


Mine was 42 sts with 10.5 needles.
Oh, are you talking about stockinette?
Mine was a Mock Moss Stitch pattern.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

I came across this post and thought it might be of interest.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-208205-1.html


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I was wondering does any one have an objection for me using the old stand by grater stitch square? I cannot get anything to work out right now and it is getting on my nerves


Do what every stitch you want to use! Have you tried the broken garter stitch? Use a multiple of 8 plus 4. On size 8 needles cast on 46 stitches. (this gives you two extra stitches to be able to slip the first stitch and purl the last stitch) Row 1: slip first stitch, (P4, K4) across ending with P5. Repeat this row for desired length and bind off in pattern.

Good luck!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Look what this woman did. She used each pattern from the book only ONCE but each color 2X.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-208205-1.html

*She used this:* Book by Michelle Hunter of Knit Purl Hunter.
I did the Afghan in CascadesYarn 220 Superwash


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> Look what this woman did. She used each pattern from the book only ONCE but each color 2X.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-208205-1.html
> 
> *She used this:* Book by Michelle Hunter of Knit Purl Hunter.
> I did the Afghan in CascadesYarn 220 Superwash


I saw this yesterday and noticed some of the squares look exactly like the ones in one of my old Leisure Arts books. The only apparent difference is the seed stitch borders which I always use on my squares because I like the way the border lies flat.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I saw this yesterday and noticed some of the squares look exactly like the ones in one of my old Leisure Arts books. The only apparent difference is the seed stitch borders which I always use on my squares because I like the way the border lies flat.


Maybe you could share some of them so others can get some ideas?


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Just an update:

I want to let everyone know I am still coordinating the swap. however, I do not know if I will be able to participate in the swap each month after this one. my 75 year old neighbor that does not have family to take care of her pays me to do errands and such for her. Well she has cancer and will be under going radiation treatments. IT is an everyday thing for a 6 to 8 weeks. I am the only one that can do anything for her. I will try my best to do what i can. I am just running out of hands and time...LOL


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Let us know what we can do to help YOU!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> Just an update:
> 
> I want to let everyone know I am still coordinating the swap. however, I do not know if I will be able to participate in the swap each month after this one. my 75 year old neighbor that does not have family to take care of her pays me to do errands and such for her. Well she has cancer and will be under going radiation treatments. IT is an everyday thing for a 6 to 8 weeks. I am the only one that can do anything for her. I will try my best to do what i can. I am just running out of hands and time...LOL


May God Bless you for your wonderful nature ... your neighbor is lucky to have someone like you in her life.

I would be willing to knit an extra square or 2 to help you out. If you get enough people willing to help, maybe you can let us know who needs to do 3 squares ... then we send 2 to our swap partner and the extra one to you or whomever your swap partner is ... just a thought, but I am willing to help you out.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I will let everyone know. It seems to be raining on my end. I do not know how long my umbrella will hold out LOL


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Too bad some one on the swap does not live close to you and could help that much more! Please be sure to share if you would like some help!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hopefully the rains will stop & you'll be blessed with a gorgeous rainbow! Speak out if you want some help with your squares.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I'd be more than happy to help with 1 or both squares for any month you need.


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

All

I have cotton yarn on hand and acrylic and cotton are of course washable. Any reason I shouldn't use it for one of my squares?

Thanks
BJ


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I will let everyone know. It seems to be raining on my end. I do not know how long my umbrella will hold out LOL


I know!! A Knit-along at Chris's house ... then we can all get his squares done and whatever else he needs help with! Hope you have enough room for all of us!! hahaha


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

well i may have enough room lol


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Just found this on a thread where someone was looking for 12" squares.
Supposedly these are all 12" and are done with acrylic yarn on US#10 needles.
I've been using US10 and 10.5 needles and they work well.
http://theghanaproject.wordpress.com/about/

Here's a link to the thread: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-208461-1.html


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

I found some squares on there they are 7 inches but most patterns are a multiple of 2 stitches I just added until I had right size


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Angelina Camille said:


> I found some squares on there they are 7 inches but most patterns are a multiple of 2 stitches I just added until I had right size


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> I'd be more than happy to help with 1 or both squares for any month you need.


I will also do at least one of the months squares for you. That takes care of two months, myself and SwampCatNana. I am sure there are others who are willing to knit an extra square or two in the next 12 months.

I can also do this months squares if you don't have them done yet or I can to the next one if you don't need any this month.

Just let us know what you need Chris, we all love you and want to do whatever we can.

What you are doing for your neighbor is much more important than knitting squares. Let us help you out with those so you can concentrate on helping your friend.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Just found this on a thread where someone was looking for 12" squares.
> Supposedly these are all 12" and are done with acrylic yarn on US#10 needles.
> I've been using US10 and 10.5 needles and they work well.
> http://theghanaproject.wordpress.com/about/
> ...


wonderful


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I will also do at least one of the months squares for you. That takes care of two months, myself and SwampCatNana. I am sure there are others who are willing to knit an extra square or two in the next 12 months.
> 
> I can also do this months squares if you don't have them done yet or I can to the next one if you don't need any this month.
> 
> ...


It would also be nice if we all made enough for him to assemble and give to his neighbor ... Hhmmm, okay, so any of us that are willing to help Chris out with squares, please let him know so that he can compile a list and let us know what he needs. Count me in!!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your kind offers. But, I will try to complete the square on my own. If something happens and I cannot then I will be the first to let all that has offered know that I need help.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> Just found this on a thread where someone was looking for 12" squares.
> Supposedly these are all 12" and are done with acrylic yarn on US#10 needles.
> I've been using US10 and 10.5 needles and they work well.
> http://theghanaproject.wordpress.com/about/
> ...


All these squares are 7" square but at least they give you the multiple to cast on


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind offers. But, I will try to complete the square on my own. If something happens and I cannot then I will be the first to let all that has offered know that I need help.


Can we maybe send you some extras for you to put a blanket together for your neighbor ... just to let her know that we are thinking about her and care about what happens?! I would be willing to send an extra square or 2. It's up to you! I am in a ministry at church called "Prayers and squares" .. we make prayer quilts (lap size) for anyone in need of prayer's and comfort. So doing an afghan for her would be our way of telling her that we are thinking of her.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

m2hvnfn said:


> Can we maybe send you some extras for you to put a blanket together for your neighbor ... just to let her know that we are thinking about her and care about what happens?! I would be willing to send an extra square or 2. It's up to you! I am in a ministry at church called "Prayers and squares" .. we make prayer quilts (lap size) for anyone in need of prayer's and comfort. So doing an afghan for her would be our way of telling her that we are thinking of her.


Well I suppose we could do that. I am working on her an crochet afghan as we speak. I fell in love with the corner to corner blanket. IT is simple and easy. Right up my alley


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

m2hvnfn said:


> Can we maybe send you some extras for you to put a blanket together for your neighbor ... just to let her know that we are thinking about her and care about what happens?! I would be willing to send an extra square or 2. It's up to you! I am in a ministry at church called "Prayers and squares" .. we make prayer quilts (lap size) for anyone in need of prayer's and comfort. So doing an afghan for her would be our way of telling her that we are thinking of her.


I will be glad to help with this if Chris approves.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> Well I suppose we could do that. I am working on her an crochet afghan as we speak. I fell in love with the corner to corner blanket. IT is simple and easy. Right up my alley


I also like to work the corner to corner projects. I have not made a blanket but it is my favorite dishcloth pattern. Please give us the first name of your friend for those of us who want to can pray for her. Thank you Chris.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

I will do what ever I can to help Chris but as of right now I am totally out of commission I had a very bad fall last night injuring my shoulder, elbow, a concusion, left ankle and I can hardly walk with severe back pain. So....LOL I don't think I am in any condition to help anyone Can't help myself LOL LOL I know not funny but if I don't laugh at it I will only cry. Dr said I will be fine but just can't do much if anything.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Jocar6 said:


> I will do what ever I can to help Chris but as of right now I am totally out of commission I had a very bad fall last night injuring my shoulder, elbow, a concusion, left ankle and I can hardly walk with severe back pain. So....LOL I don't think I am in any condition to help anyone Can't help myself LOL LOL I know not funny but if I don't laugh at it I will only cry. Dr said I will be fine but just can't do much if anything.


I am so sorry to hear about your injury. I hope you won't be out of commission too long. Please PM me if you could use some help with your squares until you are better.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Jocar6 said:


> I will do what ever I can to help Chris but as of right now I am totally out of commission I had a very bad fall last night injuring my shoulder, elbow, a concusion, left ankle and I can hardly walk with severe back pain. So....LOL I don't think I am in any condition to help anyone Can't help myself LOL LOL I know not funny but if I don't laugh at it I will only cry. Dr said I will be fine but just can't do much if anything.


I am sorry to hear that I will pray for you


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you Chris


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I also like to work the corner to corner projects. I have not made a blanket but it is my favorite dishcloth pattern. Please give us the first name of your friend for those of us who want to can pray for her. Thank you Chris.


Her name is Dorothy Baker but she goes by Maxine which is her middle name. although I just caller her Mrs. Baker.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I am very happy with my solid pink square but I will be starting over on the variegated one. I just have a few inches and it looks weird. The pattern I chose definitely needs a solid color. I like the pattern and will be doing it in a solid for another month. I think the variegated yarn I chose needs a more simple design. I still have time so will experiment a little. Good luck everyone. I hope your squares are now going smoothly.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you Chris, I will be praying for Maxine.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I am very happy with my solid pink square but I will be starting over on the variegated one. I just have a few inches and it looks weird. The pattern I chose definitely needs a solid color. I like the pattern and will be doing it in a solid for another month. I think the variegated yarn I chose needs a more simple design. I still have time so will experiment a little. Good luck everyone. I hope your squares are now going smoothly.


I found the same thing! The variegated yarns need simpler patterns. Otherwise, the colors and pattern get mixed up to mush!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> I found the same thing! The variegated yarns need simpler patterns. Otherwise, the colors and pattern get mixed up to mush!


I like that it is kind of mushy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Patsy Ruth - very funny! If I get you for a partner I'll remember that!

Did someone already post this link? I think so but here it is again, just in case someone missed it.

http://theghanaproject.wordpress.com/about/


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> Her name is Dorothy Baker but she goes by Maxine which is her middle name. although I just caller her Mrs. Baker.


Of course you do honey, you were raised in the South, and unless told otherwise you would call her that or Miss Maxine. You're a true gentleman, and an angel to boot.

It may seem like a lot for you to handle right now, but you'll survive and come out stronger on the other end. Remember that you are never given more than you can handle, and it's just a test. Know that your friends here on KP are thinking of you, and will do what we can to help ease your burden. In the end you'll receive your reward. I'm sure those you help even though there are times it may not seem so do appreciate all you do.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> Of course you do honey, you were raised in the South, and unless told otherwise you would call her that or Miss Maxine. You're a true gentleman, and an angel to boot.
> 
> It may seem like a lot for you to handle right now, but you'll survive and come out stronger on the other end. Remember that you are never given more than you can handle, and it's just a test. Know that your friends here on KP are thinking of you, and will do what we can to help ease your burden. In the end you'll receive your reward. I'm sure those you help even though there are times it may not seem so do appreciate all you do.


I am use to taking care of elderly ladies. I took care of my Mamaw till she died at home. IT was a hand full. I am sure I can do this as well. The only difference this is not my Mamaw it is someone that is only a friend.

YES, I am a Southern Gentleman. I try to respect everyone


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I did my variegated square in the corner to corner garter stitch also know as Grandmother Favorite Dishcloth. The only thing is it seems a little smaller than 12" I hope when I block it it comes out larger. this yarn is stretchy


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I am use to taking care of elderly ladies. I took care of my Mamaw till she died at home. IT was a hand full. I am sure I can do this as well. The only difference this is not my Mamaw it is someone that is only a friend.


I know it's different when it's a friend versus family. Have been in your shoes, and that's why I say you won't be given more than you can handle. I treasure the time I was able to spend with not only my Granny but my Mama as well. It's a difficult row you hoe, but you do come out stronger in the end. It may not seem as such at the time, but you will survive.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well I have my first variegated block finished. It looks small only 10.5 when I finished it. but, when I went to steam it to block it, it went to the 12" almost instantly. I steam block everything that I make. I even steam my cloths. I am so glad I bought my cloth steamer it does a lot of work for me....LOL


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> Well I have my first variegated block finished. It looks small only 10.5 when I finished it. but, when I went to steam it to block it, it went to the 12" almost instantly. I steam block everything that I make. I even steam my cloths. I am so glad I bought my cloth steamer it does a lot of work for me....LOL


What brand? Link?


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> What brand? Link?


I used the grandmothers favorite dish cloth

cast on 4
row 1: knit 4
increase rows: k2, yo, knit to the end

do this to whatever size you need

then decrease k1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to end

do this till 4 stitches remain
k4
cast off

I used a 5.5mm needle and Lion Brand Yarn Vanna's Choice in Rose Mist  it's like 4 different colors of pinks mixed together


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern. Nice blends of pink!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I used the grandmothers favorite dish cloth
> 
> cast on 4
> row 1: knit 4
> ...


I think she was asking about the clothes steamer you use.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

m2hvnfn said:


> I think she was asking about the clothes steamer you use.


oh that is a Shark. from Wal-Mart it is like $60 there


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hang in ther Chris! You are doing a wonderful thing helping your neighbor! We were the same way where I grew up in Missouri. Everyone was family and everyone was a neighbor ever though our closest neighbor was a mile away and that was across the field! If we went by the road it was further! And he was an uncle!

Bless you!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> oh that is a Shark. from Wal-Mart it is like $60 there


Yup. Thanks.


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

I just finished my second square. It took a lot of tearing out to get the size right. I used a couple from the 2013 12" square KAL on Ravelry. They made up larger than they said. They look pretty good to me,tho'. I'm really glad Chris had an idea!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well I am glad I had an Ideal as well. I already have plans to start a crocheted afghan swap soon. I am think of a pattern for the motifs. I found a snowflake motif that I like and there is several granny square blocks. I Will let everyone know when I have it all worked out, that is if anyone still wants to do a crochet swap. I am a lot better at crocheting LOL


----------



## sassiladyann (Jun 28, 2012)

Sooooo. I decided to use the 365 knitting stitches a year calendar for all my squares. Basic stitches for variegated and more complex stitches for solid color. I guess I should have worried more about copyright laws...... I just thought I would mention that my 6x6 gauge squares that I am doing will be put together for a "somewhat" matching blanket for my 6 year old daughter and also a reminder of the squares I made for all my swap buddies. Thank you Chris for all your hard work.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> Well I am glad I had an Ideal as well. I already have plans to start a crocheted afghan swap soon. I am think of a pattern for the motifs. I found a snowflake motif that I like and there is several granny square blocks. I Will let everyone know when I have it all worked out, that is if anyone still wants to do a crochet swap. I am a lot better at crocheting LOL


Yes Chris. I am still interested in the crochet squares. Just let me know when you are ready. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> I used the grandmothers favorite dish cloth
> 
> cast on 4
> row 1: knit 4
> ...


Chris,
I am so happy you posted this. It's the same yarn I used for my first square, but when it was done I thought maybe it was too purple even though it has pinks. But now I am using it and not redoing in a more pink. And I used the same pattern.
I would be interested it the crochet swap. I am much better at knitting but faster at crochet. Hopefully you will do it after the Holiday's. I have so much to do right now with knitting Christmas gifts. But either way I will join.
Thanks again for all your hard work,
Fran


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Judithlynn said:


> I just finished my second square. It took a lot of tearing out to get the size right. I used a couple from the 2013 12" square KAL on Ravelry. They made up larger than they said. They look pretty good to me,tho'. I'm really glad Chris had an idea!


Is there a link to this KAL?


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> Is there a link to this KAL?


http://www.knittingparadise.com/group_activity.jsp?gracnum=130


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/group_activity.jsp?gracnum=130


I asked the question of the link to the KAL from this post:
"Judithlynn wrote:
I just finished my second square. It took a lot of tearing out to get the size right. *I used a couple from the 2013 12" square KAL on Ravelry*. They made up larger than they said. They look pretty good to me,tho'. I'm really glad Chris had an idea!"


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> Is there a link to this KAL?


I just went on Ravelry and entered 12' Knit square. I have never been any good at doing links.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I think this is more of a swap instead of a KAl (knit along), as everyone chooses the yarn and pattern.

In a KAL everyone is knitting the same pattern, using usually the same yarn and needle sizes.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Judy M said:


> I think this is more of a swap instead of a KAl (knit along), as everyone chooses the yarn and pattern.
> 
> In a KAL everyone is knitting the same pattern, using usually the same yarn and needle sizes.


If you are referring to our group we are definitely a swap. But a KAL is sometimes a good place to find patterns.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

OMG ... I just finished my solid square for next month ... I was binding off, got about 8 stitches bound off and ran out of yarn ... I knew it was going to be close, but geez ... had to run out and get another skein (well, 10 skeins, but who's counting - different colors).


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Judy M said:


> I think this is more of a swap instead of a KAl (knit along), as everyone chooses the yarn and pattern.
> 
> In a KAL everyone is knitting the same pattern, using usually the same yarn and needle sizes.


I know but there are supposed to be some good 12" squares there. I'm looking at it as a resource.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

m2hvnfn said:


> OMG ... I just finished my solid square for next month ... I was binding off, got about 8 stitches bound off and ran out of yarn ... I knew it was going to be close, but geez ... had to run out and get another skein (well, 10 skeins, but who's counting - different colors).


How frustrating is that!!! I am just starting my second square for this month. I like the way the first one turned out but not sure about the variegated one. I got about two inches done and did not like that pattern with the variegated yarn. I am looking through my patterns to find one that will not interfere with the yarn colors.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah, Patsy Ruth, finding a pattern that show through the variegated yarn is difficult. 
Let us know if you come across any good ones for variegated yarns.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

here is a simple pattern that looks good on either solid or variegated yarn 

Slip Stitch Honeycomb

Cast on: Any odd number

Row 1 and 3 (RS): k
Row 2: k1, *slip 1 purl wise , k1; rep from *
Row 4:*slip 1 purl wise , k1; rep from *, 


I am using a 5.0 MM hook, I cast on 49 stitches. it is measure about 11 7/8 inches before its blocked. You may have to play with your number of stitches and gauge


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just finished my 2nd square with the solid pink. Now I am taking out the first square because it is too big. I measured as I was going along but I don't know what happened. 

A good pattern for the verigated is the diagonal garter stripe cloth. Really easy and looks good. Not sure where I found it.

Fran


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> Yeah, Patsy Ruth, finding a pattern that show through the variegated yarn is difficult.
> Let us know if you come across any good ones for variegated yarns.


Remember the web site for Purple Kitty. It is on page 16 of this thread. I think # 50 and # 55 would both look good in variegated yarn. What do you think about putting the initials KP in the center of the #50 square? It could be done in purl bumps like the design in so many of the dishcloths. Just wonder if it would show up enough. I will give it a try and if it doesn't work I will save that idea for a solid square. It seems to take longer to decide on a pattern than it does to knit the square. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just received my 2 squares. Thank you Barbara Tyler. They are great. And thank you for the beautiful note enclosed.

Fran


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

every one you need to let me know when you mail out square thanks. I have to keep a record of who has gotten them and who has sent. thanks


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

I sent mine this AM. BUt hubby forgot to get a receipt Sorry


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have finished my first two and now need to get to the post office! Easier said than done sometimes! I have already pulled out the color for next month!


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

Chris when can we get our next buddy? If possible can I get the one after that also. I am going to be in and out a lot over the holidays so it would be handy to have it so I can finish them all before Christmas.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Saw a nice square I would like to do. It has a repeat of 4 rows and 2 or them are knit rows.
However, it has something I've not seen before in the instructions for rows 2 and 4.
Do you know what the "t" means? Not sure it is even a "t".

*Row 2-P 2, *  k 2 tog., do not slip from needle, k the first of these 2 sts again and slip both sts off needle ; repeat between 's twice, p 2; repeat from * to end.
Row 4-P 2, * k 1; repeat between 's of row 2 twice, k 1, p 2; repeat from * to end.*

Thank you.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Jocar6 said:


> Chris when can we get our next buddy? If possible can I get the one after that also. I am going to be in and out a lot over the holidays so it would be handy to have it so I can finish them all before Christmas.


You could just do your squares and when the time for those sqs comes just check the computer for your partner.
Does Chris really need extra work right now with all he is doing and has to deal with?
It would be nice if we could all stay on schedule. We will all be "in and out" over the next few months. ;-)


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

It says what to do right here in the directipns repeat stitches between +'dtwice.P2 repeat whole sequence from* to end


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Jocar6 said:


> It says what to do right here in the directipns repeat stitches between +'dtwice.P2 repeat whole sequence from* to end


I have never seen anything stated like this and would like to know what the "t" is.
I know what repeats are!


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

So very SORRY........I will be out of the country for 15 days and I would have helped me to send these before I go. I get crap everytime I post something. I am just going to drop out then I can't cause any more problems. I have finished this month so I am done I wish you Chris the best of luck with your family


Nice meeting most of you

Caroline


----------



## AdoraJean (May 31, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> That sounds like a lot of fun! I will gladly join!! Keep me/us posted.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Jocar6 said:


> So very SORRY........I will be out of the country for 15 days and I would have helped me to send these before I go. I get crap everytime I post something. I am just going to drop out then I can't cause any more problems. I have finished this month so I am done I wish you Chris the best of luck with your family
> 
> Nice meeting most of you
> 
> Caroline


Noooo... don't let a couple of people frustrate you ... I for one would love for you to stay. Maybe send Chris a PM and explain again why you would need these ... I'm sure he would accomodate you. Please re-think leaving, we would all miss you!


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

I will miss you also. As was stated I don't need to add more stress to Chris's already stressful life. I have a stressful life also I have an autoimmune disease with constant pain. I don't get out much and look forward to chatting with you all. But I refuse to be put down with everything I say. So my word stays. I will miss you all


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Jocar6 said:


> I will miss you also. As was stated I don't need to add more stress to Chris's already stressful life. I have a stressful life also I have an autoimmune disease with constant pain. I don't get out much and look forward to chatting with you all. But I refuse to be put down with everything I say. So my word stays. I will miss you all


So sorry you feel the need to leave us. Maybe if you had said you were going to be out of the country this might have all turned out differently. It would have been much more understandable than just saying you are going to be in and out. being out of the country is a totally different situation and I am sure Chris would have done something to help out. And I am sure we would all have understood. So sorry also that you are in pain. That cannot be a pleasant situation. Please reconsider. There are going to be problems sometimes but overall this is a great site and I think you will come to enjoy it and feel like part of this family as you get to know us better. Good luck to you and take care.

Sometimes the written words don't sound the same as if we were face to face talking. They are sometimes misunderstood.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

I don't like to post that I am going to be away for security reasons. It is never god to leave you house empty and advertise it on the internet. Besides the comment didn't come from Chris He is too much of a gentleman. This is a gift from my husband It is a cruise I can't travel where there is a lot of walking or constant moving from hotel to hotel. This isn't the first time I have been called out for something. I don't think I deserved it at all I am ging to miss this group but I won't put up with being put down when I haven't done anything wrong. This all makes me so very sad. I thought this was a wonderful idea andwas so looking forward to working with everyone


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Jocar6 said:


> I don't like to post that I am going to be away for security reasons. It is never god to leave you house empty and advertise it on the internet. Besides the comment didn't come from Chris He is too much of a gentleman. This is a gift from my husband It is a cruise I can't travel where there is a lot of walking or constant moving from hotel to hotel. This isn't the first time I have been called out for something. I don't think I deserved it at all I am ging to miss this group but I won't put up with being put down when I haven't done anything wrong. This all makes me so very sad. I thought this was a wonderful idea andwas so looking forward to working with everyone


See this is what I mean by people misunderstanding the written word as opposed to the speaking word. I am sorry you misunderstood me. I certainly didn't mean Chris had anything to do with this situation, I only meant if he knew he would have wanted to help you. I hope you have a wonderful cruise and come back all rested. Maybe you will consider trying KP again when you get back. I hope so. Please take care of yourself, looks like you have a very special hubby. Sounds like a keeper.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

Sorry that message wasn't meant for you. You have never said anything unkind to me. I am so very sad about leaving you all. Yes my husband is a one of a kind. Love him to death. I would never have survived this illness if it was not for him and friends. I already have the bext 2 completed that is another reason I wanted the information It would have made my trip less stressful knowing I didn't leave any loose ends Pun intended back home


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Jocar6 said:


> I will miss you also. As was stated I don't need to add more stress to Chris's already stressful life. I have a stressful life also I have an autoimmune disease with constant pain. I don't get out much and look forward to chatting with you all. But I refuse to be put down with everything I say. So my word stays. I will miss you all


I can't apologize for others, but just know that the majority of us will miss you. Please keep in touch thru PM or any other way. Have fun on your cruise ... !! :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

You are so sweet Thank you I miss you all already


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Jocar6 said:


> Sorry that message wasn't meant for you. You have never said anything unkind to me. I am so very sad about leaving you all. Yes my husband is a one of a kind. Love him to death. I would never have survived this illness if it was not for him and friends.


I'm with you on that count! We were involved in an auto accident back in 2002 ... I have been permanently injured and disabled since. My hubby is my rock and keeps me sane. I could never get thru the day to day pain without his support. I wish you well. Keep in touch.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about your disability. God bless you and I pary our pain will somday subside


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

OMG ... I can't believe it ... I had actually finished my squares for the first month before the swap officially started ... I was getting ready to put them in the mail for tomorrow and you will not guess what happened.

I only made them 10" blocked instead of 12" ... aaarrrggghhh. So you can guess what I did tonight ... I ripped them completely out. I just re-did the solid one and will start on the variegated one tomorrow. I feel so dumb that I didn't pay attention. Just glad I caught it in time, I would have felt awful if my partner got them in the wrong size.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Jocar6 said:


> Sorry that message wasn't meant for you. You have never said anything unkind to me. I am so very sad about leaving you all. Yes my husband is a one of a kind. Love him to death. I would never have survived this illness if it was not for him and friends. I already have the bext 2 completed that is another reason I wanted the information It would have made my trip less stressful knowing I didn't leave any loose ends Pun intended back home


Please read the PM I sent you.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> Saw a nice square I would like to do. It has a repeat of 4 rows and 2 or them are knit rows.
> However, it has something I've not seen before in the instructions for rows 2 and 4.
> Do you know what the "t" means? Not sure it is even a "t".
> 
> ...


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry, Chris, I only was looking at pattern at random and don't know where it is. However, I know it was for a 12" square.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

m2hvnfn said:


> OMG ... I can't believe it ... I had actually finished my squares for the first month before the swap officially started ... I was getting ready to put them in the mail for tomorrow and you will not guess what happened.
> 
> I only made them 10" blocked instead of 12" ... aaarrrggghhh. So you can guess what I did tonight ... I ripped them completely out. I just re-did the solid one and will start on the variegated one tomorrow. I feel so dumb that I didn't pay attention. Just glad I caught it in time, I would have felt awful if my partner got them in the wrong size.


I am sorry you had to rip them out. If you crochet you could have added a little border around them. I guess we have all had our share of ripping on these, trying to get the right size. Think of all the experience we are getting by working these squares. Sounds like you are half way through again. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: sorry you are in pain. I wish you the best.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

I have just talked to CHris and he wants me to stay. I will stay because of all the love and support that has come my way in the past few hours Thank you


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

I have just talked to CHris and he wants me to stay. I will stay because of all the love and support that has come my way in the past few hours Thank you


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

m2hvnfn said:


> OMG ... I can't believe it ... I had actually finished my squares for the first month before the swap officially started ... I was getting ready to put them in the mail for tomorrow and you will not guess what happened.
> 
> I only made them 10" blocked instead of 12" ... aaarrrggghhh. So you can guess what I did tonight ... I ripped them completely out. I just re-did the solid one and will start on the variegated one tomorrow. I feel so dumb that I didn't pay attention. Just glad I caught it in time, I would have felt awful if my partner got them in the wrong size.


I will give you a hit, next the square come out to small pick up stitch on the edges and knit a border all way around.

pick up on one end and knit 1 inch bind off
go to opposite end and knit 1 inch and bind off the do the same on the two remaining sides. it will work


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

OK I HAVE TO SHOUT SOME>>>>>>>

I NEED EVERY ONE TO SEND ME A "PM" WHEN THEY MAIL THEIR SQUARES.

I hate to yell but if I do not know who has mailed then I can not mark you off the list to get ready for the next month.

I am also sick at the moment I have Asthma, Bronchitis and a touch of pneumonia. . I am doing well but I am just tired and feel bad. I Will let you know I have finished on project and almost have 2 more finished and half way through my last square. I am also trying to work on my pink swap for the color wheel I am a little behind but I have till the 15th on November for both LOL


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> OK I HAVE TO SHOUT SOME>>>>>>>
> 
> I NEED EVERY ONE TO SEND ME A "PM" WHEN THEY MAIL THEIR SQUARES.
> 
> ...


Hang in there, Chris! We love you!


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Feel better and rest I went threw that a couple of months ago not fun. I still have to use the inhaler. Take care big guy ( hugs )


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

I messaged you when I mailed mine I even gave you the tracking numbers. Let me know if you got it PLEASE Hope you are feeling better don't stress over these issues


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

You did shout in a nice way Chris. Sometimes that is the only way to get our attention. So sorry you are not feeling up to par and hope you will be better soon. Pneumonia can get serious so take care of yourself. Love


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I am also sick at the moment I have Asthma, Bronchitis and a touch of pneumonia. . I am doing well but I am just tired and feel bad. I Will let you know I have finished on project and almost have 2 more finished and half way through my last square. I am also trying to work on my pink swap for the color wheel I am a little behind but I have till the 15th on November for both LOL


So sorry you are not feeling well! I know what that is like. I have been having a few down weeks. I have been having my legs (veins) worked on and that can be bothersome. I expected some pain, but sometimes it can sneak up on you! Take care of yourself!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I will give you a hit, next the square come out to small pick up stitch on the edges and knit a border all way around.
> 
> pick up on one end and knit 1 inch bind off
> go to opposite end and knit 1 inch and bind off the do the same on the two remaining sides. it will work


Good idea Chris ... but I assure you it won't happen to me again ... hahaha. (you aren't believing that any more than I am are you!)


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

m2hvnfn said:


> Good idea Chris ... but I assure you it won't happen to me again ... hahaha. (you aren't believing that any more than I am are you!)


well I steam block one of my square it seems a little flat. I think if you stretch it and its 12" you will be ok. I think we sould have did a 8 or 10 block would have been easier LOL


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> well I steam block one of my square it seems a little flat. I think if you stretch it and its 12" you will be ok. I think we sould have did a 8 or 10 block would have been easier LOL


I already tore them out and re-started. I like the 12" square idea ... I have seen many sampler's done with the larger squares like this. They are great!! Feel better. I have been fighting strep for a week myself.


----------



## adzaa nita (Mar 29, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I was wanting to start a swap that would only be for the members in the USA. I want to have a different color each month and it will be a knitted 12" Square. After the 12 months you would have 12-12" squares that you then would sew together to create a friendship blanket. I was wondering if anyone would like to do this swap before I created it. all you would have to mail would be the square. This would be a cheap swap. It would all be knitted with Worsted Weight yarn. let me know what every one thinks?


Hi Chriso,
Its adzaa nita again. Question?? Can you include crocheted squares also? Or the blanket can't have combined squares. Just wondering...thx, adzaa nita


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

adzaa nita said:


> Hi Chriso,
> Its adzaa nita again. Question?? Can you include crocheted squares also? Or the blanket can't have combined squares. Just wondering...thx, adzaa nita


NO...It is knit only. I am sorry but I will be doing a Crochet Swap starting around Christmas or just after Christmas.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Also, does any one want to take on a Second partner. We have a newbie Adzza nita. She just joined us from AZ. She is a brand new knitter and is just learning. PM if you want to take on another partner thanks


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

I can't do it til Jan but will be happy to help then


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

Another option is go back through this thread and locate someone that stated their interest (that didn't join) and ask them if they would like to join now.
BJ


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Saw a nice square I would like to do. It has a repeat of 4 rows and 2 or them are knit rows.
> However, it has something I've not seen before in the instructions for rows 2 and 4.
> Do you know what the "t" means? Not sure it is even a "t".
> 
> ...


It's a symbol like {} or [] or () or * * used for repeats.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> Also, does any one want to take on a Second partner. We have a newbie Adzza nita. She just joined us from AZ. She is a brand new knitter and is just learning. PM if you want to take on another partner thanks


I'll be glad to take her for this month. I think she needs to have a diff partner each month like we all do.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Holy crap ... I had posted yesterday that I had to re-do my squares because I wasn't paying attention and had only made them 10" blocked. 

So I re-did the solid one and am currently working on finishing the variegated one ... you are not going to believe this ... the variegated one is fine btw, but my solid - I did it again ... 10" ... Ripping as we speak/type. I am bound and determined to get this square the right size!! Aaarrrggghhh!!


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

did You try to block it? If you place pins in the 4 corners and stretch it to 12" then put a wet towel over it and steam with your iron that should work


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

can someone help me find one more person to join the group. I have emailed everyone that is not already part of the swap that showed some interested and no luck. thanks


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Jocar6 said:


> did You try to block it? If you place pins in the 4 corners and stretch it to 12" then put a wet towel over it and steam with your iron that should work


Jocar6 - hahaha ... can't help but laugh .. it's the 2nd time I did it! Yeah ... I tried all the blocking methods out there ... I just made it way too short ... already ripped it back out and have re-started it ... it is now half done. Duh ... I can't believe it .. I must have that number stuck in my head for some reason. I could get it pinned to 12" side to side, but nowhere near that from top to bottom ...

I pulled out my blocking wires so that I could pull it a little more and it was still way too short.

Oh well, lesson learned ... It's half done again so keep your fingers crossed that I 'just get it right this time'!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

m2hvnfn said:


> Jocar6 - hahaha ... can't help but laugh .. it's the 2nd time I did it! Yeah ... I tried all the blocking methods out there ... I just made it way too short ... already ripped it back out and have re-started it ... it is now half done. Duh ... I can't believe it .. I must have that number stuck in my head for some reason. I could get it pinned to 12" side to side, but nowhere near that from top to bottom ...
> 
> I pulled out my blocking wires so that I could pull it a little more and it was still way too short.
> 
> Oh well, lesson learned ... It's half done again so keep your fingers crossed that I 'just get it right this time'!


Have you measured the bottom to see if it makes the 12" or close? Then all you have to worry about is the length.
Hope it works for you this time.
I had to fiddle with my variegated one 3 times, got to the point that I now put in a lifeline through my cast ons. That way I don't have to cast on again & again!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Give them a day or two as they may not check their email daily like some of us do. LOL


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

I have been trying to find someone for you but so far NO LUCK


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I put out the word also, Chris.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

I know this has nothing to do with what we are doing but I have a question
Has anyone ever u sed this type of kit for children 


APP1002-AM10

Amigurumi Friends - Purse Kit: Twitch The Rabbit
Article: #APP1002-AM10
Amigurumi Purse Pals - Twitch The Rabbit

Simply attach the pre-made parts, stuff them with fiberfill and stitch them up with yarn supplied. Create an entire world of Amigurumi friends to collect or give to someone special.

Picture won't post darn Has anyone used this I am thinking of muying them for my sm grandkids


----------



## Silver Threads (Aug 24, 2012)

Jocar6 said:


> I know this has nothing to do with what we are doing but I have a question
> Has anyone ever u sed this type of kit for children
> 
> APP1002-AM10
> ...


Oh I like that, it is a square also.

Something to do in between your squares.


----------



## Silver Threads (Aug 24, 2012)

What a great idea .... thanks for posting Jocar.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

I know the kids will love them They love doing projects with Grandma. They are on sale almost giving them away


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

welcome


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Those are great. I give stuff like that to my nieces they love it. I just showed them how to knit a couple of week ago so far we have a small Barbie blanket


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

Kids catch on fast


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Sounds great to me!


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

I finished my first square. However, can't seem to find a nice pattern for the variegated. Susan 

By the way, this gives me a reason to search the internet. LOL


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

ssusan said:


> I finished my first square. However, can't seem to find a nice pattern for the variegated. Susan
> 
> By the way, this gives me a reason to search the internet. LOL


I used a garter stitch border around plain old stockinette.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

ssusan said:


> I finished my first square. However, can't seem to find a nice pattern for the variegated. Susan
> 
> By the way, this gives me a reason to search the internet. LOL


You could do a garter stitch border then a k2 P2 for odd rows and P2 K2 for even rows. Very simple.


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi everyone...just got home from the hospital...been in since Saturday, the 19th...haven't been doing any knitting in there...so bear with me, and hang on partner, I will get the first one done and start on the 2nd, HOPEFULLY before Nov.

Take care everyone!


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

Feel better. Also thanks everyone I will use those suggestions. Susan


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

ssusan said:


> I finished my first square. However, can't seem to find a nice pattern for the variegated. Susan
> 
> By the way, this gives me a reason to search the internet. LOL


I don't feel variegated yarn needs a pattern. It looks lovely just knitted plain.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

I agree. Sending mine out on Friday


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I plan on sending my tomorrow, finally stopped by the post office for the box!


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I plan on sending my tomorrow, finally stopped by the post office for the box!


I put mine in a9"x12" manilla envelope. The clerk at our post office said they would be fine. I cost $2.50 to send. The box would have been twice as much. (just a suggestion)


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

JUST A QUICK UPDATE:
My neighbor that has the cancer they have decided against the radiation treatment. Her doctor, her,her family and the insurance thinks she is too old and that the cancer is to far gone to justify the treatment. 

I ask everyone to pray for her and her family. 

I however did learn today that she is giving me a small house and lot free of charge so I can have a place of my own without living with family.

I Know I should be Happy but to be honest I am very sad. I have cried all most all evening. I know I am just a big heart old teddy bear....LOL


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Prayers and love to you and your neighbor . You have a very kind heart


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> JUST A QUICK UPDATE:
> My neighbor that has the cancer they have decided against the radiation treatment. Her doctor, her,her family and the insurance thinks she is too old and that the cancer is to far gone to justify the treatment.
> 
> I ask everyone to pray for her and her family.
> ...


I am so sorry Chris. I know you are hurting. This lady must care for you a lot and I am sure she appreciates all you do for her and also for being her friend. I will pray for her and her family and also for you. I can understand your feelings. Right now your main concern is for her, not for yourself. You are allowed to be sad and happy at the same time. You are a good man. God Bless You.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bless you for helping your elderly neighbor. Where I grew up in Missouri neighbors were relatives and relatives were neighbors. We all took care of each other and never expected anything in return. Your neighbor thinks the world of you and obviously you are a worthy man. Just remember to take care of yourself also!


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> JUST A QUICK UPDATE:
> My neighbor that has the cancer they have decided against the radiation treatment. Her doctor, her,her family and the insurance thinks she is too old and that the cancer is to far gone to justify the treatment.
> 
> I ask everyone to pray for her and her family.
> ...


No need to apologize for caring about someone...prayers for your neighbor and her family...she sounds very strong...peace!


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

m2hvnfn said:


> Jocar6 - hahaha ... can't help but laugh .. it's the 2nd time I did it! Yeah ... I tried all the blocking methods out there ... I just made it way too short ... already ripped it back out and have re-started it ... it is now half done. Duh ... I can't believe it .. I must have that number stuck in my head for some reason. I could get it pinned to 12" side to side, but nowhere near that from top to bottom ...
> 
> I pulled out my blocking wires so that I could pull it a little more and it was still way too short.
> 
> Oh well, lesson learned ... It's half done again so keep your fingers crossed that I 'just get it right this time'!


That's a crying shame! I used 49 stitches on size 10's....it's about a wee bit over 1/3 rd of the way done b4 I got so sick...going back to my dr in the am, since the darn med they put me on for a problem I didn't have b4 I went in, started to make me feel worse than when I went in...that is not fun!


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Angelina Camille said:


> Those are great. I give stuff like that to my nieces they love it. I just showed them how to knit a couple of week ago so far we have a small Barbie blanket


I donate those kits to a home for physically/mentally/sexually abused kids. I need to order some for this Christmas once we have money again!!;-}


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh Chris I am so sorry to hear about your friend and neighbor Prayers are being said for all of you.

Good things happen to good people. You are a very special person and deserving of your gift of love. I know it is a happy sad situation.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I hope everyone if doing well. I will post your next month partner sometimes next week. I am trying to stay ahead of time because of the things going on here and Christmas time. I may go a head and post the January list before Christmas as well because I am really going to be busy the month of December. IF this is ok with every one.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you Chris You do what ever is most convenient for you


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you sounds great


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I plan on sending my tomorrow, finally stopped by the post office for the box!


Won't that box be pricey to send? I'm just putting mine in a bubble envelope. More than enough protection. ANd much less expensive to send.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Where do you get the bubble envelope? If I could find some I would use them!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Where do you get the bubble envelope? If I could find some I would use them!


CVS, Walgreens, Walmart, Rite Aid, just about anywhere. Also i think grocery stores.

They are just the manila envelopes with bubble wrap inside.

Even the Post Office.

*ETA:* you can fold the sqs to send them, they don't have to be sent flat out!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Mailed them however is the cheapest. I think the padded envelope is no more than $3 to mail and they have them at the Dollar Tree and other dollar stores as well


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I would think a regular post office mailing envelope is okay. You don't need the bubble type. Also you can get the envelope, the tracking number and mail the squares at one stop - at least around here.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

OMG ... well first off I finished my squares ... re-did them because they were only 10" ... my mistake ... ripped them out again because I just couldn't wrap my brain around 12" and had done them a 2nd time as 10" ... re-finished the solid one and blocking it now ... about an inch or so from finishing the variegated one ... fell asleep for a nap ... woke up to find the cat had one heck of a field day ... yarn wrapped around every conceivable piece of furniture, upstairs, down the stairs ... everywhere. I had to laugh ... if not I would have cried. So, now that I have the massive amounts of knots and tangles straightened out I have just re-started it. Boy I hope next month goes a little better. 

Swap partner ... if you are reading this ... I hope you like the finished product. I will finish by this weekend and get it in the mail immediately ... I think I need some chocolate.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

LOL too funny My puppy did that to me when we first got her and she waaas only a few weeks old. I was making a poncho for my granddaughter There was yarn everywhere LOL LOL I can laugh now but was ready to take her back to the shelter (Just joking)


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

My sweet Mao when he is upset with me he plays with my knitting and leaves it by the front door so I see it when I come home


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

LOL arent pets wonderful


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> OMG ... well first off I finished my squares ... re-did them because they were only 10" ... my mistake ... ripped them out again because I just couldn't wrap my brain around 12" and had done them a 2nd time as 10" ... re-finished the solid one and blocking it now ... about an inch or so from finishing the variegated one ... fell asleep for a nap ... woke up to find the cat had one heck of a field day ... yarn wrapped around every conceivable piece of furniture, upstairs, down the stairs ... everywhere. I had to laugh ... if not I would have cried. So, now that I have the massive amounts of knots and tangles straightened out I have just re-started it. Boy I hope next month goes a little better.
> 
> Swap partner ... if you are reading this ... I hope you like the finished product. I will finish by this weekend and get it in the mail immediately ... I think I need some chocolate.


You need chocolate, and a nice glass of wine. Make sure you include so cat hair in your square....LOL! I'm sure mine will have cat and dog hair included. Not intentionally mind you, but am sure it will be there none the less.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well I have 5 cats. The newest one is in the house today and tonight for the first time. It is a solid black kitten that came here. It is scared to death of the dog. The dog absolutely hate that kitten. I have no clue why. I hope the kitten will be good tonight. She is under my bed. Every time I move something she takes off under the bed.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

WOW you have a lot of pets LOL I have 1 dog She is a Kelpie a rare breed fromn Australia We found her at a shelter. LOVE LOVE her to death


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

I just realized my square is 13 inches. Uggghhh


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

LOL this is becoming a nightmare for some LOL


----------



## sassiladyann (Jun 28, 2012)

Chris, thoughts and prayers with you and your friends. I never understood how you can put an age limit on someone. My g-ma was loosing blood internally and would have to have transfusions (DR's didn't know why). They discontinued them because it was a blood type hard to come by and she was older. I told my parents when I found out that essentially the doctor was letting her bleed to death, that it wasn't that rare of a blood type as I have had it my entire life and she was welcome to as much as she needed. G-ma was just shy of 100 when angels took her.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Jocar6 said:


> WOW you have a lot of pets LOL I have 1 dog She is a Kelpie a rare breed fromn Australia We found her at a shelter. LOVE LOVE her to death


We have 3 cats and one dog ... the dog is a rescue as is all 3 of my cats. My oldest cat is 13 and the other 2 plus the dog are all 4. One of my cats also has epileptic seizures and has to be on phenobarbital ... we found a veterinary pharmacy in Texas that makes almost all medicines in a trans-dermal so it is easier to give to her. Love them all!!


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow NIce to hear someone has out pets best interest at heart


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

SO THAT EVERYONE KNOWS. I AM POSTING THE TRACKING NUMBER ON THE PROFILE OF THE PERSON SENDING THEM IN THE PUBLIC SECTION. SO LOOK AT THE GROUP ACTIVITY AND YOU WILL FIND THE TRACKING NUMBER

THANKS

http://www.knittingparadise.com/group_activity.jsp?gracnum=130#21853


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I just finished mine Chris and will sending them out from work on Monday. I will PM you the tracking # as soon as I get it. Thanks.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Chris, is there any way to save the link to the info page? I notice it does not have a choice of bookmarking or any way of saving.
I finally printed out the info.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> Chris, is there any way to save the link to the info page? I notice it does not have a choice of bookmarking or any way of saving.
> I finally printed out the info.


I copied and pasted it to my desktop. Easy access now. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Would this be considered a verigated green?


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes I think it is


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

Yes I would


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Bubba24 said:


> Would this be considered a verigated green?


I sure hope so because that is the one I am using. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I sure hope so because that is the one I am using. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Mine is close to that too.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Well, FINALLY!!!! Pinks are getting blocked right now, will go to the post office in the morning and send them on their way to their new home. Hope my swap partner likes them. (Had to have a bowl of chocolate ice cream to celebrate). I think this is fun, a BIG thank you to Chris for everything. I also think the hardest part has been getting those little brats to be 12". I could get everything from 10 to 13.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

that is a variegated green. 

I just bookmarked the group activity in my favorite on my browser by pressing CTRL + D that bookmarks any page to your favorites


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> that is a variegated green.
> 
> I just bookmarked the group activity in my favorite on my browser by pressing CTRL + D that bookmarks any page to your favorites


Thanks!

WOW! I just did this and it works. So great to know about any page!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> Thanks!
> 
> WOW! I just did this and it works. So great to know about any page!!!!!!!!


I have so many on my favorites bar to takes me longer to find them. I put all the ones I use most on desk top for quick access.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I have so many on my favorites bar to takes me longer to find them. I put all the ones I use most on desk top for quick access.


How do you get them to your desktop?


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Here are the 2 sqs I received today from tennknitter, Carletta!
I love the variegated yarn. Wish I had seen that one!
The variegated one has 1/2 garter stitch and 1/2 crossed stockinette on each side!!! So lovely. I'm going to use that one for my next variegated yarn!
The pink looks like the exact yarn I used! The pattern was included but there is no name of the pattern.
Carletta - it's a very pretty stitch but what is it?


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

*Patsy Ruth* - I found out how to move them to my desktop.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> *Patsy Ruth* - I found out how to move them to my desktop.[/quote
> 
> I keep a lot of sites on my favorites bar but current often used ones on the desk top for easier access. Glad you worked it out :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Your squares are very nice, I think this is the same yarn I used also. Hard to tell for sure, computers don't always show true colors.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Carletta gave me the name of the pink pattern - Waffle Stick Stitch!

Did you know this is a thermal knit? See this link on Ravelry.....
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/waffle-stitch-thermal-scarf


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Carletta gave me the name of the pink pattern - Waffle Stick Stitch!
> 
> Did you know this is a thermal knit? See this link on Ravelry.....
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/waffle-stitch-thermal-scarf


The link you gave is for crochet. Was there a knit one you were looking for?


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

I was looking for that also


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Jocar6 said:


> I was looking for that also


I just made this sweater recently ... although I made the neckline a little higher so I don't have to wear anything under it.

http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter06/PATTthermal.html


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

m2hvnfn said:


> I just made this sweater recently ... although I made the neckline a little higher so I don't have to wear anything under it.
> 
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter06/PATTthermal.html


I love this sweater. I wish I had time to make it. I just joined Dee's knit along for her lace shawls so not much time since I work full time. I am also in a kitchen swap as well as this one of Chris's so I am booked. I did copy it for later. Hopefully right after Christmas. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> SwampCatNana said:
> 
> 
> > *Patsy Ruth* - I found out how to move them to my desktop.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> Just a word of vise from a computer junkie. If you place to many icon on your desktop it will slow your computer down a great deal especially on the start up and shut down.


Thanks for the advice Chris but I don't store much on my computer. My desktop is pretty empty. Only have basic things I use every day, like this swap. None of my patterns are kept on my computer. I use my computer for my second job which is transcribing for a doctor is Sacramento and none of her work is stored on my computer either. In case of a crash I don't want to lose anything important or irreplaceable. I try to be careful and my computer is pretty fast. I try to keep all the junk cleaned out.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

I subscribe to NEW STITCH A DAY website and found the waffle stitch located on there.


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> Here are the 2 sqs I received today from tennknitter, Carletta!
> I love the variegated yarn. Wish I had seen that one!
> The variegated one has 1/2 garter stitch and 1/2 crossed stockinette on each side!!! So lovely. I'm going to use that one for my next variegated yarn!
> The pink looks like the exact yarn I used! The pattern was included but there is no name of the pattern.
> Carletta - it's a very pretty stitch but what is it?


Very nice squares!!


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

No pictures


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

m2hvnfn said:


> The link you gave is for crochet. Was there a knit one you were looking for?


Sorry, I didn't notice that until after my edit ran out.   

Here is the knitted version link:
http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2013/09/how-to-knit-the-waffle-stitch/


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm in. I would love to join this
Just let me know when to start and where to send my square

Thanks
Michelle10n


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

I am also interested in joining. Any room for one more?


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Michelle10n and kwharrod is you both will join I will add you. I need you to PM me thanks


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

My beautiful squares arrived in the mail today .. Thanks Knitwit549! 

I guess after all the trial and error for the first month, we will all fall into place for the coming months!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

m2hvnfn said:


> My beautiful squares arrived in the mail today .. Thanks Knitwit549!
> 
> I guess after all the trial and error for the first month, we will all fall into place for the coming months!


Nice butterfly motif! Pattern available?

What is the pattern on the variegated square?


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I was think about all the acrylic yarn I will have leftover when this is done and wondered what would I do with it. I prefer the natural yarns so here is all this acrylic!
MAGIC BALL!!!!!!
Then you can make another afghan to give away! Not necessarily squares but maybe just knitting away with the Magic Ball!


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

m2hvnfn said:


> My beautiful squares arrived in the mail today .. Thanks Knitwit549!
> 
> I guess after all the trial and error for the first month, we will all fall into place for the coming months!


Did she inclued the patterns I would love to have them They are beautiful


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Butterfly square can be found here:

http://knittingonthenet.com

In column to left, under Other Patterns, click on cloths/hot pads, then click to the right on butterfly cloth.

I just did a google search for butterfly knit dish or face cloth pattern. I did adjust it so the borders were all 5 stitches of seed stitch. Also had to play with needle sizes to get it the right size. (Can't remember which I used, I'm done with green and started on white)

The basket weave one is again bordered all around with 5 seed stitches. Center is 4 knit, 4 purl for 4 rows then reversed for another 4. Til it is as tall as needed, minus the length of your bottom border.

Had fun with them, glad you enjoy them.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

knitwit549 said:


> Butterfly square can be found here:
> 
> http://knittingonthenet.com
> 
> ...


Thank you. I love the butterfly!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

UPDATE

kwharrod wanted to join the swap I have her a partner. I have tried to email her but she has not replied. Can someone else see if they can get her to reply. I need her information to add her so this one lady can have a partner 

thanks


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

I sent her a PM will let you know if I hear anything from her. She is a teacher so maybe there is a teachers meeting tonight or something


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Jocar6 said:


> I sent her a PM will let you know if I hear anything from her. She is a teacher so maybe there is a teachers meeting tonight or something


OK thanks I have her partner. I will go ahead and add them. I just need the information OK thanks


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Just came across this eBook on Knitted and Crocheted afghans. The is a block sampler on page 25. There are 5 blocks, however, they are only 9 X 9 so you would have to enlarge.
Thought you might like to look at it.

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Afghans-and-Blankets/The-Most-Popular-Patterns-for-Afghans-16-Knit-Crochet-Afghan-Patterns-from-Lion-Brand-free-ebook#Crochet Afghan Patterns: Crochet Squares Throw

Ignore that last comment in the link. There IS a knot sampler also.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

Chris is it possible to please get an update to the list of people and who has sent what.


Thank you Caroline


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Jocar6 said:


> Chris is it possible to please get an update to the list of people and who has sent what.
> 
> Thank you Caroline


It should be here: I've added that to my pages for easy reference.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/group_activity.jsp?gracnum=130#21853

List is down a bit, after the general info and colors


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

knitwit549 said:


> It should be here: I've added that to my pages for easy reference.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/group_activity.jsp?gracnum=130#21853
> 
> List is down a bit, after the general info and colors


There should be a list of tracking number beside the individuals that have sent out their packages


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you How do I add it to my page


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

thank you


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I book mark the page to my favorite by press in CTRL + D at the same time. Then you can choose to add it to your favorite bar or to the favorite menu. I hope this help


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Yay! Just finished the white squares, so I have those and the greens to block. I'm excited to start the reds....got an idea how I want to do those.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

knitwit549 said:


> Yay! Just finished the white squares, so I have those and the greens to block. I'm excited to start the reds....got an idea how I want to do those.


You are going to be finished a year head of time. You may want to slow down some LOL


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

I have finished the whites also........ LOL I will be out of the country for over 2 weeks so I need to get them done before leave then the holidays because I go to my sons for Christmas, Busy busy LOL fun fun


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

You two are way ahead of me. I am about half way through my second green one. I haven't decided what to do about the whites yet. This is a lot of fun trying to figure it all out. I hope you are all enjoying this as much as I am. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

i still lack half of a pink one. I am slow at knitting


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

I sure am I am feeling a little pressured this month because of my trip and I had a bad accident last week in the house I fell down a flight of stairs and got really hurt couldn't even knit OMG not being able to knit never mind walk LOL LOL then when we come home from our trip it is time for Chrstmas and I have 11 grandkids busy busy then I can relax and enjou my knitting as I isually do


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> i still lack half of a pink one. I am slow at knitting


You also have a lot of other things on your mind at this time Chris, plus running this swap. You still have plenty of time. Doesn't the pink one run from Oct 15 to Nov 15? and it isn't even Nov yet. I think we just got excited because it is so much fun. I will probably slow down after these two because Nov and Dec are our busiest months at work. We ship UPS, Fed Ex and USPS besides doing notaries, taking passport photos, copies, plus we have postal mail box rentals. Can't name everything but we get pretty busy. I may retire again soon so I can do more knitting.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Jocar6 said:


> I sure am I am feeling a little pressured this month because of my trip and I had a bad accident last week in the house I fell down a flight of stairs and got really hurt couldn't even knit OMG not being able to knit never mind walk LOL LOL then when we come home from our trip it is time for Chrstmas and I have 11 grandkids busy busy then I can relax and enjou my knitting as I isually do


Hey, we are tied for grandkids, I also have 11 plus 12 great grandkids.

Sorry about your accident, you seem in good spirits in spite of all that. Are you planning on taking some knitting with you? I never leave home without mine.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> You two are way ahead of me. I am about half way through my second green one. I haven't decided what to do about the whites yet. This is a lot of fun trying to figure it all out. I hope you are all enjoying this as much as I am. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I think that's a lot of the fun of this, figuring out what pattern, stitches to use for each color. (Then trying it, not liking it, frogging it, starting all over again!?) I've found that the varigated yarns don't always do what I want them to, LOL.

 For the white one, I've tried 4 different things, DH always says "Starting again?" Last night, the yarn FINALLY told me what it wanted to be, so that's what I did.

So, yes, I for one am really enjoying this. Thanks again Chris for starting it.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I started my second square for the green. I put it down so I can work on some Christmas scarfs. I am really enjoying this. Figuring out what pattern to use. I even wake up from my sleep and see the squares.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

WOW you have me beat by a lot of great grands LOL I don't think I will live long enough to see greats LOL

Yes I am taking my knitting with me. I never leave home with out it. I expect to be very busy in the day but it is a great way to unwind at the end of the day. 

I am in much better spirits now than I was a few days ago. I have an autoimmune disease that plus the fall I was ready to throw in the towel LOL


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I am in much better spirits now than I was a few days ago. I have an autoimmune disease that plus the fall I was ready to throw in the towel LOL[/quote]

I am so glad you are feeling better. I sent you a PM. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Have any of you received your squares? 
How about a photo or 2 to show us?
I'd love to see them and maybe get some ideas of patterns.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

I sent mine but no pictures were posted. I have not received mine as of yet


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Have any of you received your squares?
> How about a photo or 2 to show us?
> I'd love to see them and maybe get some ideas of patterns.


There are some pictures posted ... just go back a few pages ... I for one have posted mine. Please look thru the posts before telling everyone to 'post' them. You can see them very easily and not have to read everything.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

m2hvnfn said:


> There are some pictures posted ... just go back a few pages ... I for one have posted mine. Please look thru the posts before telling everyone to 'post' them. You can see them very easily and not have to read everything.


I check here many times during the day and have seen only mine and maybe 2 others. According to the rules page there are probably a lot more that have not posted theirs.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Guess I'm slow, as I have finished the pink variegated and only have a few rows done on the solid pink. Guess I best get busy as November 15th is looming.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

The pictures of the 2 squares I received are on page 24.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I am about 1/3 of the way through the first green one. Need to decide what to do for the second one! Have been looking through a lot of patterns and nothing is saying "me" yet! Will keep looking!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Jocar6 said:


> I sent mine but no pictures were posted. I have not received mine as of yet


I have not had time to make picture yet. I will try to here in a few. I should have your out to you in a few days. I am a little busy still lack half of a block. I have impatient family members that are wanting all these items at once and I am trying to complete all them and the swap and to do the neighbor care giving as well.

If someone could knit me 2 more pairs or working arms I would love them for a early Christmas gift LOL. To many kettles and not enough spoons as my Grandmother use to say


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I have not had time to make picture yet. I will try to here in a few. I should have your out to you in a few days. I am a little busy still lack half of a block. I have impatient family members that are wanting all these items at once and I am trying to complete all them and the swap and to do the neighbor care giving as well.
> 
> If someone could knit me 2 more pairs or working arms I would love them for a early Christmas gift LOL. To many kettles and not enough spoons as my Grandmother use to say


Poor Chris ... buy my grandmother also told me "sometimes you just have to say no". Don't wear yourself down by trying to do too much for everyone else. Take care of yourself first.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

There is still plenty of time. The October pink swap runs from October 15 to Nov 15 so a lot of them have not been sent out as yet. The Green swap doesn't officially start until Nov 15.

I sent my pink squares and Will post pictures as soon as I receive any. 

Probably not seeing pictures because they have not been received as yet. I am sure there will be plenty of pictures before the next swap officially starts. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> If someone could knit me 2 more pairs or working arms I would love them for a early Christmas gift LOL. To many kettles and not enough spoons as my Grandmother use to say


Knitting the arms would be easy, getting them to knit would be difficult! :roll:


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well I swear that I am working on the squares. FOr some reason the last square is so boring to me to do. I pick up and do the 4 row repeat then lay it down. then later I pick it back up and do the 4 row repeat. I just never realized how much time and yarn went into a 12" square.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I know what a traditional woman feels like now. I will never ever say a housewives job is easy. I will explain my typical day.

My day starts about 6:30 am, have to get up and get ready to take my 15 year nephew to school, then come back home and take my soon to be step father to work, my sister and her boyfriend to work thank God they all three work at the same place, then come home let the neighbors dog out, feed her dog, and clean up any mess the dog has made during the night, then I come home and eat my breakfast and take my medicines and shots, then I have to get my other nephew up and take him to his Girlfriends so he can help watch their baby, then come home time to let my dog out and walk her and feed her, feed the 5 cats, then it time to let the neighbors dog out a gain and feed her again, then I have to wash dishes, do laundry clean the other 5 rooms in the house, then it time to take my mother to work, then pick my nephew up from school, then i start my supper, then time to go get the three from work, come home eat supper, let neighbor dog out again and feed her once again, then time to go wait on my mother from work, then time to pick other nephew up, then maybe I do some knitting and some Facebook, and between all this I have to go to the nursing home and visit my neighbor, go shopping, do errand ans sometime I have doctor appointments or the nephews do. I swear I had no clue till I sat down and began to think of what I have to do during the course of a day.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

I feel you. Sometimes I wish the days were longer  I am working on a square made with the 2 colors I sent out to add to the ones I get so I will have 12 extra to add. Hang in there Chris


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

You will have a total of 24 squares when the swap is over that allows you to make a 4X6 blanket. that would be 48"X60" I thought about one of the months to add a 3rd square that way we would have a 5X5 blanket or 60X60


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

That's a good idea. I like big afghans


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> You will have a total of 24 squares when the swap is over that allows you to make a 4X6 blanket. that would be 48"X60" I thought about one of the months to add a 3rd square that way we would have a 5X5 blanket or 60X60


Great idea Chris. Either that or continue to the end and those that want the extra square can stay in for one more month and knit one square. This way, those that do not want the extra square can drop out. Just a thought. Either way is fine with me. I will go with whatever you decide. 
   Personally I think I would like the 60 X 60 rather than the 48 X 72.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> You will have a total of 24 squares when the swap is over that allows you to make a 4X6 blanket. that would be 48"X60" I thought about one of the months to add a 3rd square that way we would have a 5X5 blanket or 60X60


4 x 6 = 48 x 72

5 x 5 = 60 x 60


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> 4 x 6 = 48 x 72
> 
> 5 x 5 = 60 x 60


OK sorry I am a little brain dead LOL


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think if there are some that want to do the extra square it should be "knitter's choice" of color. Some of us have a favorite color, and probably have some variation of it in our stash. That way we can say this really is "my square". 

Just a thought.....


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

OK here is the 2 lovely Squares I received from Jocar6

The solid one is a basket weave and the variegated one is I think Garter stitch(I am not exactly sure of the pattern)

I know not a great picture but I have a broken Light Blub and I have not stop to buy any more.


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> I know what a traditional woman feels like now. I will never ever say a housewives job is easy. I will explain my typical day.
> 
> My day starts about 6:30 am, have to get up and get ready to take my 15 year nephew to school, then come back home and take my soon to be step father to work, my sister and her boyfriend to work thank God they all three work at the same place, then come home let the neighbors dog out, feed her dog, and clean up any mess the dog has made during the night, then I come home and eat my breakfast and take my medicines and shots, then I have to get my other nephew up and take him to his Girlfriends so he can help watch their baby, then come home time to let my dog out and walk her and feed her, feed the 5 cats, then it time to let the neighbors dog out a gain and feed her again, then I have to wash dishes, do laundry clean the other 5 rooms in the house, then it time to take my mother to work, then pick my nephew up from school, then i start my supper, then time to go get the three from work, come home eat supper, let neighbor dog out again and feed her once again, then time to go wait on my mother from work, then time to pick other nephew up, then maybe I do some knitting and some Facebook, and between all this I have to go to the nursing home and visit my neighbor, go shopping, do errand ans sometime I have doctor appointments or the nephews do. I swear I had no clue till I sat down and began to think of what I have to do during the course of a day.


WHEW! I didn't deal with neighbors or pets...(not that many)
raised 2 girls, worked both part and full-time, went to vollege part time & got my paralegal cert. Cooked dinner, got kids off to school, hubby off to work, thennnnn, years later, raised a grandchild who came to be with us at age 2 & 1/2...now 27, still living with us... :-D and working full-time, take care of hubby who is failing a little each day...hard to take, try to take care of myself and stay out of the hospital, do a LITTLE Facebook, (not nearly as much as I used to do) and do knitting most of my spare time while I'm recuperating from last hosp. trip.) I never even gave myself a title, like housewife, (since I wasn't married to my house :roll: BAD JOKE ! And I HATE housekeeping...lol....but you wore me out, Chris!!!


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Judy M said:


> Guess I'm slow, as I have finished the pink variegated and only have a few rows done on the solid pink. Guess I best get busy as November 15th is looming.


I'm exactly wher you are Judy...take into account my hosp stay, and not feeling super...made a goof on my solid pink so stopped to make some items to sew on it to make up for that...have had no money...5 weeks between hubby's SS...that is ridiculous...gonna have to change the date we get my teensy pension check....have no true varigated green...maybe I will combine a lighter green with the darker, or mix it in with a yarn discontinued by Michael's...not quite there yet!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> I think if there are some that want to do the extra square it should be "knitter's choice" of color. Some of us have a favorite color, and probably have some variation of it in our stash. That way we can say this really is "my square".
> 
> Just a thought.....


I like that idea! But maybe we should just make our own extra square if we want one! Rather than everyone making a 3rd one some month.


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> I like that idea! But maybe we should just make our own extra square if we want one! Rather than everyone making a 3rd one some month.


I don't know how everyone else feels, but I agree with SwampCatNana...I have a lot of WIP's waiting for me for Christmas...and hope to be able to catch up...I'm not sure I will even get pics of mine done ... have to get the pink ones finished and sent!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Pictures are posted on pages 23, 24, 32, 33 and 36


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Seein' some pretty squares, and very pretty colors.great work peeps...


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

The extra square was just a SUGGESTION. Please everyone calm down. I just put an Ideal out there nothing set in stone yet


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> The extra square was just a SUGGESTION. Please everyone calm down. I just put an Ideal out there nothing set in stone yet


All anyone has to do to make it a 5 x 5 is MAKE THEIR OWN extra square. It will take only 1 square. No need for everyone to make an extra square.


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

knitwit549 said:


> Well, FINALLY!!!! Pinks are getting blocked right now, will go to the post office in the morning and send them on their way to their new home. Hope my swap partner likes them. (Had to have a bowl of chocolate ice cream to celebrate). I think this is fun, a BIG thank you to Chris for everything. I also think the hardest part has been getting those little brats to be 12". I could get everything from 10 to 13.


Well, mine probably won't be 'exactly perfect 12" ', but I figured I can make a larger square fit better than a smaller one? I don't know...have never done this before....


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> i still lack half of a pink one. I am slow at knitting


I'm not going to put that much pressure on myself...so, when the next color is due, I won't guarantee I will already have that color done...like Chris, I'm taking my time...knitting is supposed to be relaxing...heavens, its just the end of October! And I am just finishing my solid pink...variegated is done....


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I think everyone should just go at their own pace. Two squares can easily be done in a month. I am not putting pressure on myself. This is fun and easy to do once you figure out the 12". The only reason I started next months color is to give me a break from other knitting I have going.

Fran

Knit and enjoy


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Chris, it sounds like you have a very busy day! Take a break occasionally and take time for you! Something we all need to do at times.


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

Well, I started my green varigated square..3 TIMES! Two were new patterns, but I could not get it to work. The size was all wrong. I went back to the pattern I used for the pink varigated. I already have the bugs worked out of that one. I frogged the pink 4 times before I got it right.LOL 

I think I am going to just make each varigated with the same pattern since they will all go to different people. It will help me keep what little sanity I haveLOL.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Judithlynn said:


> Well, I started my green varigated square..3 TIMES! Two were new patterns, but I could not get it to work. The size was all wrong. I went back to the pattern I used for the pink varigated. I already have the bugs worked out of that one. I frogged the pink 4 times before I got it right.LOL
> 
> I think I am going to just make each varigated with the same pattern since they will all go to different people. It will help me keep what little sanity I haveLOL.


A diagonal should work but would you care to share your pattern?


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I do the diagonal garter stripe cloth. Very easy to do and you make it whatever size you want. I think I got it from Raverly.com and it is a free download.

Fran


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

I tried a diagonal, but it was working up kind of warped. I don't know what I was doing wrong.

My pattern came from Ravelry. Someone there is doing a 12" square knit along. Each month they do a different square. I'm using the one from May 2013. It took me a few tries to get it to work for me. They use size 8 needles and cast on 55 stitches. I finally figured out that 49 stitches on size 7 needles was what I needed for 12". I really like the way it looks with the variegated yarn.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Judithlynn said:


> I tried a diagonal, but it was working up kind of warped. I don't know what I was doing wrong.
> 
> My pattern came from Ravelry. Someone there is doing a 12" square knit along. Each month they do a different square. I'm using the one from May 2013. It took me a few tries to get it to work for me. They use size 8 needles and cast on 55 stitches. I finally figured out that 49 stitches on size 7 needles was what I needed for 12". I really like the way it looks with the variegated yarn.


You have the link?


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

I'm no good at doing links, but if you will go to Ravelry.com and search for May 2013 Knit-a-long Square, you can find it.
Another way would to do the search for projects and enter Waco Knitters. That will bring up all their squares(knit and crochet).


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/search#query=Waco%20knitters&page=1&view=thumbs


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Diagonal Garter Stripe Cloth
Size 7 or 8 needles
Worsted weight cotton, less than 1 ball
K = Knit
P = Purl
K2tog = Knit two stitches together
K2tog tbl = Knit two stitches together
through back loop.
Inc = Knit in front and back of same stitch
Cast on 3 stitches.
Increasing Half:
Row 1: knit
Row 2: K1, inc, k1. (4 sts)
Row 3: Knit
Row 4: K1, inc in next 2 sts, k1. (6 sts)
Row 5: Knit
Row 6, 7, & 8: K3, yo, knit to end. (7, 8, & 9 sts)
Row 9: K3, yo, k1, purl to last 4 sts, k4. (10 sts)
Repeat Rows 6, 7, 8, & 9 until the cloth is your desired width, ending with Row 9.
Corners: (I use short rows for a neater corner. If you do not wish to make your corners
this way, I put the short row corner in brackets, so you can eliminate that portion and
just do the row as written.)
Row 1: {K3, turn; sl 1 st, k2, turn; k2, turn; sl 1 st, k1, turn; k2, turn, sl 1 st, k1, turn;
k3, turn; sl 1 st, k2, turn}; k2, k2tog tbl, yo, k2tog tbl, knit to end.
Row 2: Repeat Row 1.
Decreasing half:
Row 1: K2, k2tog tbl, yo, k2tog tbl, knit to end.
Row 2: K2, k2tog tbl, yo, k2tog tbl, purl to last 4 sts on needle, k4.
Rows 3 & 4: Repeat Row 1.
Repeat Rows 1, 2, 3, & 4 until you have 7 stitches left on your needle.
Row 1: Knit.
Row 2: K1, k2tog tbl, k1, k2tog, k1
Row 3: Knit
Row 4: Bind off, knitting last 2 sts tog before binding them off.

This is the pattern I use for the verigated yarn. I think I use size 9 needle and have no problem with it and it is easy to do. You make it as big as you want. And since you start with 3 stitches you measure as you go along. When you get to almost 12 inches you start the decrease.

Fran


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

It is so hard to find a stitch that makes variegated yarn look good. Soooooooooooooo...............
If anyone has a good stitch for variegated yarns, please post it or the link.
Thank you.


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

HappyKnitting said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/search#query=Waco%20knitters&page=1&view=thumbs


Thank you, Happy Knitting!


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

HappyKnitting said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/search#query=Waco%20knitters&page=1&view=thumbs


Thank you, HappyKnitting!

Sorry, didn't mean to double post.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> It is so hard to find a stitch that makes variegated yarn look good. Soooooooooooooo...............
> If anyone has a good stitch for variegated yarns, please post it or the link.
> Thank you.


Look on page 37. I posted a pattern that I have been using for the verigated yarn.

Fran


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pattern posted on page 37.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> It is so hard to find a stitch that makes variegated yarn look good. Soooooooooooooo...............
> If anyone has a good stitch for variegated yarns, please post it or the link.
> Thank you.


Have you tried the "broken garter stitch" pattern yet? Just google it. Very easy and really does break up the garter stitch. When you look at the pattern be sure to realize that you can do it in different multiplies than stated in the pattern.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you both! Will keep yours Bubba24, and will check the broken garter stitch, run4Fitness!

ETA: I have to chuckle! I used the Broken Garter Stitch, without knowing what it was, in my pink variegated square! :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> It is so hard to find a stitch that makes variegated yarn look good. Soooooooooooooo...............
> If anyone has a good stitch for variegated yarns, please post it or the link.
> Thank you.


Nothing wrong with your variegated square. It looks great.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-211925-1.html#4225357


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Nothing wrong with your variegated square. It looks great.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-211925-1.html#4225357


Thank you.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> It is so hard to find a stitch that makes variegated yarn look good. Soooooooooooooo...............
> If anyone has a good stitch for variegated yarns, please post it or the link.
> Thank you.


I have a bunch of patterns slated for the variegated ... have them printed out and assigned to the color for each month. You can use almost anything, just not an intricate or really lacy pattern.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm headed to Jo-Ann's and AC Moore tomorrow! Yippee!
Have my list and basically know what yarns I want. Just got off the Red Heart site!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Bubba24 said:


> I do the diagonal garter stripe cloth. Very easy to do and you make it whatever size you want. I think I got it from Raverly.com and it is a free download.
> 
> Fran


Ravelry Knit a Square May, June, July, August

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&query=Knit-a-long%20Square&sort=best&page=1


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well This is the first of November 14 days left in this months swap. I think I am behind but I should be caught up my this weekend. 

One of the ladies that works with my mother gave me over 100 skeins of yarn tonight. it arranges from crochet weight thread, baby yarn, sport weight, worsted weight, chunky, some bulky, Plastic canvas thread and some novelty yarns. Then she gave me over 75 plastic canvas pattern books. She said when she went back to her mothers in a few weeks she would bring me several more lawn size bags of yarn. Her mother is no longer able to work with the yarn so she is gradually giving me all her supplies. I am afraid I am going to have to take my bed down to make room for yarn. I live in a small bedroom that is only about 12'X12' I am running out of yarn space....LOL 

I will try to take pictures of all the yarn when I get a chance LOL


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

WOW Chris what a stash you will have. Might as well take your bed out to make room. You are going to be too busy knitting and crocheting to sleep anyhow. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

I guess once you're totally exhausted from all the knitting you COULD curl up on the yarn and nap awhile!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

knitwit549 said:


> I guess once you're totally exhausted from all the knitting you COULD curl up on the yarn and nap awhile!


Good one, I love it. Who needs a bed with all that soft yarn to rest on.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Chris you might like to think about Space Saver Vacuum Storage Bags.

With these you could put the majority of all the yarn you are not using away until you want to use it.


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> It is so hard to find a stitch that makes variegated yarn look good. Soooooooooooooo...............
> If anyone has a good stitch for variegated yarns, please post it or the link.
> Thank you.


I have one that is sooooo easy, and fast...its a simple lace pattern....O'm following one for a scarf, but using my own numbers, which said,
Cast on an even number
Knit 3 rows
Row 4 *K2, yo, k2tog* Repeat this combination until last 2 stitches, then k2
Tow 5 Knit across

Alternate rows 4 and 5 until your piece is as long as you want it to be, then K 3 more rows and bind off.

It is a neat pattern for either solid OR variegated....the author used size 10 needles, I cast on 52 and am using size 11...its a neat and so simple pattern to do...basically only 2 rows...one of the pattern! I did knit a 4 row border on the sides, but should have only used 2 on the beginning side, as you k2 at the beginning...this is a bit lopsided, and I may frog this and start over...

Found this on http://spinningalpacayarns.com/free-lace-knitting-patterns-easy-scarf-pattern-links.html 
while doing a search for lace patterns...


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

amethyst2 said:


> I have one that is sooooo easy, and fast...its a simple lace pattern....O'm following one for a scarf, but using my own numbers, which said,
> Cast on an even number
> Knit 3 rows
> Row 4 *K2, yo, k2tog* Repeat this combination until last 2 stitches, then k2
> ...


That's a great stitch for a scarf, too! Thanks.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I went to Jo-Ann's this morning and to AC Moore. Here is my loot! Notice anything about the yarns??

I need a variegated for the Orange, Silver and Burgundy. Haven't come up with the Turquoise or Aqua yet.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You could get bunk beds and sleep on the top one!



chriso1972 said:


> Well This is the first of November 14 days left in this months swap. I think I am behind but I should be caught up my this weekend.
> 
> One of the ladies that works with my mother gave me over 100 skeins of yarn tonight. it arranges from crochet weight thread, baby yarn, sport weight, worsted weight, chunky, some bulky, Plastic canvas thread and some novelty yarns. Then she gave me over 75 plastic canvas pattern books. She said when she went back to her mothers in a few weeks she would bring me several more lawn size bags of yarn. Her mother is no longer able to work with the yarn so she is gradually giving me all her supplies. I am afraid I am going to have to take my bed down to make room for yarn. I live in a small bedroom that is only about 12'X12' I am running out of yarn space....LOL
> 
> I will try to take pictures of all the yarn when I get a chance LOL


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

The thing about this is if you don't alternate with ssk, yo, ssk, etc, your piece will slant on you.



amethyst2 said:


> I have one that is sooooo easy, and fast...its a simple lace pattern....O'm following one for a scarf, but using my own numbers, which said,
> Cast on an even number
> Knit 3 rows
> Row 4 *K2, yo, k2tog* Repeat this combination until last 2 stitches, then k2
> ...


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Received my squares from cinjean48 yesterday. Will try to post pictures later today or tomorrow. Between DH's scheduled surgery tomorrow, and snow expected tomorrow night lots to do to get animals prepped for what may be our first taste of "winter."


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Hope everything goes ok. Prayers be safe


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank You, Angelina. Is just a simple procedure, but then aren't those the ones that usually cause the most problems? As far as weather is concerned, am actually looking forward to some snow. Has been so dry here in southeastern Colorado, we welcome any moisture we can get.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Sending positive vibes to your DH for his quick recovery!
Wish I were expecting snow here in Boston! Love the stuff.


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

amethyst2 said:


> I have one that is sooooo easy, and fast...its a simple lace pattern....O'm following one for a scarf, but using my own numbers, which said,
> Cast on an even number
> Knit 3 rows
> Row 4 *K2, yo, k2tog* Repeat this combination until last 2 stitches, then k2
> ...


Sorry for the typos...trying to type left-handed...(sigh) simply because I have a bunch of stuff on my keyboard that I have to hold in the other hand...


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> It is so hard to find a stitch that makes variegated yarn look good. Soooooooooooooo...............
> If anyone has a good stitch for variegated yarns, please post it or the link.
> Thank you.


Nothing wrong with plain stockinette. LOL


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I now have both green blocks finished! Yeah, and now on to the next color!


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> I now have both green blocks finished! Yeah, and now on to the next color!


WOO HOO great job. I had mone done also and decided I didn't like them so ........... starting over lol


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

amethyst2 said:


> I have one that is sooooo easy, and fast...its a simple lace pattern....O'm following one for a scarf, but using my own numbers, which said,
> Cast on an even number
> Knit 3 rows
> Row 4 *K2, yo, k2tog* Repeat this combination until last 2 stitches, then k2
> ...


I like this pattern, because you can vary the number of stitches, along with the number of rows between the "lace" row. Have played with this pattern many times, with different results.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Jocar6 said:


> WOO HOO great job. I had mone done also and decided I didn't like them so ........... starting over lol


I just got my pink ones ready to go in the mail tomorrow ... I have started on the green ones and am half way thru the variegated one ... and paying attention to what I'm doing this time. They will be 12" on the first go around ... not going to rip out 3 times because I kept making them 10" ... man that way making me mad! But I can laugh now ... hahahahaha


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Trying to finish my 2nd block which is solid pink Just a few more rows.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

My pink ones have been left by my swap partner's front door by UPS. I have not heard from her so I hope she got them. I am now waiting for Chris to tell us who our next partners are. I have my green ones finished but not sure what I want to do for the white ones. I would prefer to do an off white one. What do you all think? Would off white be ok, kind of like an Aran white? If a regular white, white is preferred I will to that. Please comment swap members, majority will rule my decision. Thank you.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> My pink ones have been left by my swap partner's front door by UPS. I have not heard from her so I hope she got them. I am now waiting for Chris to tell us who our next partners are. I have my green ones finished but not sure what I want to do for the white ones. I would prefer to do an off white one. What do you all think? Would off white be ok, kind of like an Aran white? If a regular white, white is preferred I will to that. Please comment swap members, majority will rule my decision. Thank you.


It doesn't make any difference to me. I like the aran color just as much. Actually I agree it might look better with all the different colors we are using a stark white might not blend as well. I already did my white ones but I have plenty of time to change if that is what everyone wants to do. I am easy and flexable LOL


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> My pink ones have been left by my swap partner's front door by UPS. I have not heard from her so I hope she got them. I am now waiting for Chris to tell us who our next partners are. I have my green ones finished but not sure what I want to do for the white ones. I would prefer to do an off white one. What do you all think? Would off white be ok, kind of like an Aran white? If a regular white, white is preferred I will to that. Please comment swap members, majority will rule my decision. Thank you.


I don't think it matters since folks could decide they prefer to knit grey or black. Go with the yarn and color that "speaks to you"
BJ


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks Jocar6 and Happyknitting for prompt replies. Not sure but think I will go with the off white.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

UPDATE:

So everyone know you will not get new partners till about November 16th or 17th. I need to make sure every one has mailed their squares. Once I have confirmed the squares are mailed, I will erase your partner information and I will then select new partners for the month of Nov/Dec. There is one exception to this: One member has already gotten her partner for the next month only because she is moving in the 3 week span form the the last of this month till the next 2 weeks in the first of the next month. she is moving from one end of the states to the other. I have giving her a new partner which is me. That way if something happen no one else will be effected other than me and her


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Just to let everyone know I have so far 26 people that need to mail their squares. I am mailing my in just a few minutes or there would be 27. I will post a list later today to let everyone know who still needs to mail their blocks. They need to be mailed by Friday November 15, 2013. you have 11 days remaining. PLEASE HURRY IF YOU CAN THANKS.

Do not mean to hurry people but It takes a while to select the partners and make sure no one has the same ones.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Finished my green verigated square for next month. But oh, I forgot to mention I have to rip it out. 2 sides are 12" and the other 2 sides are 13". That's why I start them so early. A lot of ripping out. Not complaining, I love this swap.

Fran


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Chriso was hoping to get mine in mail today, but this thing called life seemed to have gotten in the way. Have communicated with my swap partner, and she understands. Hopefully with snow coming tonight will have time to work on it tomorrow.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

How's your hubby? Hope all went well. Take care with the snow


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Any shade of white works for me. I agree the bright white might be a but much, but hey, that is all right also! It will all look good in the end!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

You still have time. I am just giving everyone a head up is all


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Angelina Camille said:


> How's your hubby? Hope all went well. Take care with the snow


So far so good. It was just cataract surgery, but when he had the first eye done in January he had a lot of post-op complications, and spent 7 months seeing a retina specialist. Unfortunately it was one of those things that couldn't be foreseen, but now that we know there is the possibility of complications the surgeon took extra steps, and is using a combination of drugs to try and prevent the problem.

As far as the snow is concerned, thinking that may be more blow than snow, but we'll see. My theory is weather folks are are just giving it their best guess....

Thanks for asking.


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> You still have time. I am just giving everyone a head up is all


I am having problems finding and getting my pics of the squares Angelina sent me.

I have downloaded Windows 8 and it has taken everything away from 'instant view'. This is like a treasure hunt, but not as much fun! Please bear with me!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

ok whenever. I have no clue about windows 8 at all.


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Here are pics of the two squares sent to me by Angelica...the pics don't do her work justice...


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

This darn MSN! I can't keep connected to it long enough to send my pics....

Trying again!


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

I ran across ALL of these stitches....yikes! Enjoy, everyone!
http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/Thumbs.aspx


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

amethyst2 said:


> Here are pics of the two squares sent to me by Angelica...the pics don't do her work justice...


Very nice. I knit a lot of different patterns for dishcloths but I think the diagonal one is still my favorite to use. I like your variegated colors better than the one I did. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Very nice. I knit a lot of different patterns for dishcloths but I think the diagonal one is still my favorite to use. I like your variegated colors better than the one I did. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I really liked the colors Angelica used too...I found a pattern on knittingfool.com, called the Steep Diagonal Rib, that I am thinking of using for my green variegated...


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

However did you get the diagonal one to stripe, Angelica? I doubt the variegated acrylic I bought would do that.

What stitch is that on the solid pink square?


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> However did you get the diagonal one to stripe, Angelica? I doubt the variegated acrylic I bought would do that.
> 
> What stitch is that on the solid pink square?


The one I have did NOT even come close to that...that is such a gorgeous yarn...where DID you get it, Angelica? What is it called?


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

amethyst2 said:


> The one I have did NOT even come close to that...that is such a gorgeous yarn...where DID you get it, Angelica? What is it called?


I saw near the beginning of the swap, the stitch Amgelina...used on the solid color, but I forgot what it is...

Sorry for calling her Angelica...


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

amethyst2 said:


> I saw near the beginning of the swap, the stitch Amgelina...used on the solid color, but I forgot what it is...
> 
> Sorry for calling her Angelica...


Did you get a copy of the stitch with the square? I sent a copy of the stitch for each of my sqs.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

It's called the bamboo stitch it's a simple stitch cast on any even number yo knit 2 pass yo the knit 2 repeat to end row 2 knit repeat these 2 till desired size bind off. The yarn I used was Deborah norville everyday soft worsted the colors were Cotton candy and baby pink I glad you liked them


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Angelina Camille said:


> It's called the bamboo stitch it's a simple stitch cast on any even number yo knit 2 pass yo the knit 2 repeat to end row 2 knit repeat these 2 till desired size bind off. The yarn I used was Deborah norville everyday soft worsted the colors were Cotton candy and baby pink I glad you liked them


Both sqs were done in the same stitch?
Which sq is Cotton Candy? 
I love the stitch. Will steal it for another sq!

You sure Row 2 is knit?


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

The variegated one is cotton candy that one is in garter stitch. Solid pink is bamboo I did 4 rows garter and 2 stitches for a border on the pink one


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Angelina Camille said:


> The variegated one is cotton candy that one is in garter stitch. Solid pink is bamboo I did 4 rows garter and 2 stitches for a border on the pink one


Thank you. I really like that Bamboo Stitch!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I accidentally deleted today's newsletter. Anyone have the link for me?


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> I accidentally deleted today's newsletter. Anyone have the link for me?


Sorry, I some how turned that feature off Nd I don't receive it any longer :-(

BJ


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> I accidentally deleted today's newsletter. Anyone have the link for me?


You can find it published here:

http://news.knittingparadise.com/b-31892-d-824

 link 

I never read the newsletter, I usually just go to the "newest topics" link at the top of the page.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> You can find it published here:
> 
> http://news.knittingparadise.com/b-31892-d-824
> 
> ...


Thank you. I thought I was going to have withdrawal pains! :lol:


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

UPDATE:

I will be sending out an PM to all the people that I have not received tracking number from. This is only a reminder. If you have already mailed the squares and I have not gotten the tracking number please let me know ASAP. I am going to work on the partners for the next one. I already know who is partnered with whom but it takes some time to delete your old partner then copying and pasting your next one. Thanks.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Got my squares today from amethyst2  I love the flowers


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

very pretty


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

-Very clever with the addition of the flowers and buttons :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

I received my squares today from my partner Chris. Thank you Chris. I can't wait to see all the beautiful work put together. A siign of true friendship


----------



## cinjean48 (Sep 16, 2013)

squares Do we need to register every month for the swap or are we grandfathered in


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

No we do not have to register CHris will send out our next buddy as soon as everyone has received this months


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> You can find it published here:
> 
> http://news.knittingparadise.com/b-31892-d-824
> 
> ...


Same here...I don't think I've ever seen the newsletter...


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

amethyst2 said:


> Same here...I don't think I've ever seen the newsletter...


Silly me...I get an email whenever someone sends an email ref this forum or any other topic I have visited...but it brings me here, I login, then go to newest topics...


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I love the colors Chris used. Why do I keep seeing the vereigated yarns that I like so much better than the one I used. I will just have to do more searching. Way to go Chris. I am enjoying this swap very much.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

cinjean48 said:


> squares Do we need to register every month for the swap or are we grandfathered in


cinjean48: Knitting as fast as I can. Was almost finished, and the puppy decided my knitting was a great new play toy. Hopefully will be finished by tomorrow and in mail on Saturday!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Just got my beautiful squares from m2hvnfn. Love them, thanks!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Someone asked for more patterns that showcased the variegated yarns. This is a pattern I remember from "somewhere" and thought I would try it. It is a very easy pattern. The following is what I did.

Cast on 50 st.
1-3 knit
4. k2, p46, k2
5. k3, *hold yarn in front and slip 1 stitch as if to purl, k1*, repeat from * to * across ending with k3
6. k2, p46, k2
7. k2, *hold yarn in front and slip 1 stitch as if to purl, k1,* repeat from * to * across ending with k2

repeat rows 4 - 7 until length wanted.

knit 2 rows and then bind off in knit

Hope this all makes sense!

Have a beautiful day!

JanetLee


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

what size needles did you use


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Jocar6 said:


> what size needles did you use


size 8


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

amethyst2 said:


> Silly me...I get an email whenever someone sends an email ref this forum or any other topic I have visited...but it brings me here, I login, then go to newest topics...


I never log out! The you don't have to log in each time!

If you go to this link you can enter your email to get the daily newsletter with all the new stuff. You can even pick the things you wan to watch.

ETA - I did my green variegated in the basket-weave. It is beautiful. Can't show you here as the person I send to Nov/Dec should see it first.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

TY


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I forgot to give the link to sign up for the newsletter - SORRY!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/newsletter.jsp


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Someone asked for more patterns that showcased the variegated yarns. This is a pattern I remember from "somewhere" and thought I would try it. It is a very easy pattern. The following is what I did.
> 
> Cast on 50 st.
> 1-3 knit
> ...


JanetLee - What yarn is that? I love the colors! Brand, colorway?


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

A HELPFUL HINT:

For newbies it is ok to knit the diagonal square also know as GRANDMOTHERS FAVORITE DISHCLOTH. All you have to do is knit till one side measures 12" then start your decrease. 

On the variegated yarn. If you find a color that has for example, blues, oinks, greens, teal(aqua or turquoise) buy you a few skeins because you can use it for the months that have those colors in the month. A prime example of this is Caron Simply Soft Paints. The Peacock Feather color has those colors in it. YOU DO NOT HAVE TO USE THIS COLOR ..I was just telling you when you come across a color that has several colors of the months in it buy it. you will always have a new partner so I do not think everyone will get more than one of the color blocks


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

UPDATE:

IF any of you do not want to be in the group please let me know ASAP....DO NOT WAIT TO THE LAST MINUTE AND INFORM ME.....That will make me a very unhappy camper. If you have received squares at least return them to the one that sent them if you do not want to me in the group any longer 

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thought I would share with the group my wonderful give to me from me arrived in the mail this morning. It is my first set of interchangeable knitting needles.

It is the Addi Click Lace Short Tips. I do not like long needles that much


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> Thought I would share with the group my wonderful give to me from me arrived in the mail this morning. It is my first set of interchangeable knitting needles.
> 
> It is the Addi Click Lace Short Tips. I do not like long needles that much


WOW Chris Very nice set You will love them.


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

You will be well pleased with your gift

BJ


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> Thought I would share with the group my wonderful give to me from me arrived in the mail this morning. It is my first set of interchangeable knitting needles.
> 
> It is the Addi Click Lace Short Tips. I do not like long needles that much


I wish the companies that make Bamboo needles would offer short needles. I'm with you, Chris, I really prefer the shorter ones. I would rather have a longer cord!


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Clover does I have seen them at Joann's the needle is about 2 inches it looks like a nice circ. I am going to get one today


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

My bamboo needles are not that long either. I like them


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> My bamboo needles are not that long either. I like them


I had to cut the needles on a US #2 circ bc they were too long to knit comfortably, for me.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I have the same set Chris. I know you will love them. I sure do. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> JanetLee - What yarn is that? I love the colors! Brand, colorway?


Would you believe it is Red Heart super saver!!?!? The colors is "Artist Print". The reason I chose it was look at all the colors! Think how many months I can use this yarn for the variegated squares! And I can make at least two squares per 5 oz skein and I bought 3 skeins! Yipee!


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> My bamboo needles are not that long either. I like them


My bamboo are long, but they don't seem to pose as much of a problem as the longgggg aluminum ones do...I like my bamboos too....they have a nice feel in my hands...


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Would you believe it is Red Heart super saver!!?!? The colors is "Artist Print". The reason I chose it was look at all the colors! Think how many months I can use this yarn for the variegated squares! And I can make at least two squares per 5 oz skein and I bought 3 skeins! Yipee!


A lot of people don't like red heart,but I love it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bubba24 said:


> A lot of people don't like red heart,but I love it.


Me too!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Would you believe it is Red Heart super saver!!?!? The colors is "Artist Print". The reason I chose it was look at all the colors! Think how many months I can use this yarn for the variegated squares! And I can make at least two squares per 5 oz skein and I bought 3 skeins! Yipee!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassiladyann (Jun 28, 2012)

I have never blocked anything before. I have been sitting on my two squares, unable to ship them, because I find blocking intimidating. I don't understand .......sigh. So I finally bit the bullet and blocked them just a couple of minutes ago (I am now trying to keep the cats off them) I find myself still nervous. Again, I don't understand.......sigh. Thanks for listening. PS I am loving the pics of the squares that are being posted. Wishing everyone a beautiful day


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

sassiladyann said:


> I have never blocked anything before. I have been sitting on my two squares, unable to ship them, because I find blocking intimidating. I don't understand .......sigh. So I finally bit the bullet and blocked them just a couple of minutes ago (I am now trying to keep the cats off them) I find myself still nervous. Again, I don't understand.......sigh. Thanks for listening. PS I am loving the pics of the squares that are being posted. Wishing everyone a beautiful day


Now that you have accomplished the blocking process and nothing terrible happened - maybe next time will be a more pleasurable finishing step. BJ


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

If anyone wishes, when you get me for a partner, I will be glad to block your squares when I receive them. No need to block them before sending. :thumbup:


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well I think I am sfe to say this. Ladies,I just want to let everyone know you are all doing a great job. I know this month was a hard month because it was the first month of the swap. I look at it this way the first row of knitting after your cast on is always the hardest row. So, The first month after the swap was cast seems to be the hardest. 

Just to let everyone know my Neighbor has take the turn to the worse. They are expecting her to died at anytime it is just now a waiting game. So if I seem a little out of sorts the next few days or so I will go ahead an apologize to everyone now. 

I will still have your new partners on time if nothing serve happens.


I also want to know if everyone has notice that if you have KP saved on your favorite bar it now has a nice KP Icon. I am so happy now was hard to remember which box was what since I do not use the names on my favorite bar only icons


----------



## sassiladyann (Jun 28, 2012)

Hang in there Chriso, thoughts and prayers are with you and those close to you and your neighbor


----------



## sassiladyann (Jun 28, 2012)

HappyKnitting said:


> Now that you have accomplished the blocking process and nothing terrible happened - maybe next time will be a more pleasurable finishing step. BJ


from your lips (fingers) to Gods ears


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> If anyone wishes, when you get me for a partner, I will be glad to block your squares when I receive them. No need to block them before sending. :thumbup:


I agree! I have no problems doing the blocking myself. That will also get the wrinkles out from being shipped.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

I agree also.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I agree! I have no problems doing the blocking myself. That will also get the wrinkles out from being shipped.


 :thumbup:

BTW - when I receive the squares I steam them again and put them into a gallon ZipLoc bag with any patterns sent with them and the mailing info from the sender. That way I know where everything for that set is! I'm starting a scrapbook of swaps!


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Prayers and love to you Chris. One day at a time


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> I wish the companies that make Bamboo needles would offer short needles. I'm with you, Chris, I really prefer the shorter ones. I would rather have a longer cord!


Oh SwampCatNana - I have the very reasonably priced HiyaHiya Bamboo Shorts in the smaller sized set (2-8). They also make the "shorts", as they call them, in the larger sizes starting at size 9 but I forget what the largest size needle is in that set. You can also buy them as individual tips, which I did...since I wanted a size 9 needle and the "smalls" set only went to size 8.
I've been using them for about 6 months and like them a lot. Nice joins, the cables are firm enough to march the stitches up, but twist in the housing so that the knitting moves naturally and doesn't get wrapped around the needle, kind of a nice feature. Over all, they are becoming my favorite bamboos.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Oh SwampCatNana - I have the very reasonably priced HiyaHiya Bamboo Shorts in the smaller sized set (2-8). They also make the "shorts", as they call them, in the larger sizes starting at size 9 but I forget what the largest size needle is in that set. You can also buy them as individual tips, which I did...since I wanted a size 9 needle and the "smalls" set only went to size 8.
> I've been using them for about 6 months and like them a lot. Nice joins, the cables are firm enough to march the stitches up, but twist in the housing so that the knitting moves naturally and doesn't get wrapped around the needle, kind of a nice feature. Over all, they are becoming my favorite bamboos.


Can they be bought separately? Fixed cord as opposed to interchangeable?


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Anyone have a suggestion for the variegated to go with the Burgundy yarn? Also for the Orange?


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Red heart has one called cherry cola for the burgundy and bikini for the orange hope this helps


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Can they be bought separately? Fixed cord as opposed to interchangeable?


I think so, I will try to look up where I ordered mine and send you a PM tomorrow. Deb


----------



## mohoppy52 (Oct 10, 2011)

I am also very much interested in this swap 
Marie Blowers


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Anyone have a suggestion for the variegated to go with the Burgundy yarn? Also for the Orange?


Red Heart has a wonderful variegated called "Artist Print" that has burgundy, pink, blue, green, gold, purple, etc! Plus a couple I don't know the name of. I bought my at JoAnn's last week when they were having a sale. And the colors are each about 2-3 inches long so they change frequently! Look earlier in the thread and you will see a square I made with it. The colors don't show up very true, but it is a beautiful yarn!

Just looked back and it is two pages back, hope this helps!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I can remember when I bought my fabric for sewing and yarn for knitting at Sears. That was many years ago. In those days Penny's also carried yarn and fabric. Now I have Michael's and Wal-Mart. Neither has a very good selection. About 20 miles away is Joanne's and Hobby Lobby. They both have a much better selection than what I have here locally. I think I will make that 20 minute drive so I can get a little more choice in variegated yarn. I do not have that nice Red Heart Variegated yarn you showed here locally. I should be able to find it in Visalia. Thanks. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

you have the best yarn store at your finger tips. Have you tried to look on line and order some of the yarns there? our Wal-Mart has a lot of yarns now since they brought the cloth back. I know some of the online store does free shipping if you buy enough sometimes


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

wow I wish I had that great selection of stores near me. CLosest is 50 mile away 100 miles round trip cheaper for me to pay postage.  Thank God for the internet


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> you have the best yarn store at your finger tips. Have you tried to look on line and order some of the yarns there? our Wal-Mart has a lot of yarns now since they brought the cloth back. I know some of the online store does free shipping if you buy enough sometimes


I have ordered a lot of yarn from Knit Picks. They have free shipping if ordering $50.00 or more. Their shipping is fairly reasonable even without the minimum order. They have a very nice acrylic but no variegated in the acrylic. Visalia is not that far and I don't mind the drive so I can see and feel the yarn. I like some of the variegated yarn I have seen on this thread and will see if I can find some of it in Visalia. It is fun searching for the right pattern and yarn for this project. I am thoroughly enjoying it. Glad you started this project Chris. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I can remember when I bought my fabric for sewing and yarn for knitting at Sears. That was many years ago. In those days Penny's also carried yarn and fabric. Now I have Michael's and Wal-Mart. Neither has a very good selection. About 20 miles away is Joanne's and Hobby Lobby. They both have a much better selection than what I have here locally. I think I will make that 20 minute drive so I can get a little more choice in variegated yarn. I do not have that nice Red Heart Variegated yarn you showed here locally. I should be able to find it in Visalia. Thanks. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


20 mile drive in 20 minutes? :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> 20 mile drive in so minutes? :lol: :thumbup:


It is actually freeway most of the way.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

I found some nice variegated online at hobby lobby I just orderd it not bad on shipping


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Found both the one for the burgundy and for orange on line from Walmart. Red Heart Gumdrop collection has a great orange one, called Orange!


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

I made up my own pattern for the solid green I hope my partner likes it. It is a series of squares inside smaller squares 4 different sizes in all. I think it is super cool I am glad it worked out .


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Jocar6 said:


> I made up my own pattern for the solid green I hope my partner likes it. It is a series of squares inside smaller squares 4 different sizes in all. I think it is super cool I am glad it worked out .


Looking forward to seeing that one! Always looking for new patterns.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ben Franklin is about 9 miles away and their yarn is very expensive. I try to order most of it on line after I go there to "finger" the yarn and see the colors! When I go to Everett, about 30 miles one way, I will go to JoAnns or/and Michaels. No Hobby Lobby that I am away of. Big Lots usually only has a couple of small skeins of yarn no one seems to want! Thank goodness for the internet!


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

We have an Ollies here that is having a Red heart sale. I wish I had the time and felt well enough to go see what they have


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

We have an Ollies here as well. They only had a few types of yarn here the other day mostly super chunky or bulky yarns


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

OHHHHHH I love working with chunky and super chunky yarns LOL Now I really want to go DANG IT


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Hope all is well Chris


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I hope all is well. We have 4 days left in the months swap. Do not hurry IF you need more time just let me know.

MY neighbor Died this morning so I have been very busy all day. 

If you have mailed your square and not PMed me please let me know. I will send out emails tomorrow or later tonight of these ones that have not mailed yet.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

I AM SO SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS Chris. I know you have been taking very good care of her. You are a very kind and caring person May God bless you and my deepest sympathy for you all.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry for your loss Chris. Just know she's at peace . Prayers and love to you


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

Please do not worry about the group right now. You have enough on your mind. We can all go ahead and make our next squares and mail them to our partner whenever. I am sure everyone understands. I certainly do.


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

Sorry for the loss of your neighbor. God's Peace


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I am doing well. There is not going to be a funeral. Just a private graveside service for family only. She should be buried by tomorrow afternoon. I am just so exhausted today. Been running like a bat out of Hades.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> I am doing well. There is not going to be a funeral. Just a private graveside service for family only. She should be buried by tomorrow afternoon. I am just so exhausted today. Been running like a bat out of Hades.


Sorry Chris. I know this has been a lot of stress for you. Take some time for yourself now if you need it. We all know what we need to do so don't worry about us. Love and hugs to you for being so helpful to your friend.


----------



## sassiladyann (Jun 28, 2012)

So sorry Chris, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Prayers to you and your neighbor's family. Its never easy but you know she cared a lot about you. Take your time in your grief.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

May God be with you along with our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## clearwater (Oct 11, 2013)

Jocar6 said:


> Please do not worry about the group right now. You have enough on your mind. We can all go ahead and make our next squares and mail them to our partner whenever. I am sure everyone understands. I certainly do.


I agree. ~ Please accept my sympathy.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Jocar6 said:


> Please do not worry about the group right now. You have enough on your mind. We can all go ahead and make our next squares and mail them to our partner whenever. I am sure everyone understands. I certainly do.


Yes, take time to rest yourself. We can certainly do all right until you are ready!


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Thinking of you. Hope the days ahead bring some joy to ease the sorrow.
Don't worry about us...we will all be here when you get back....


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I am not far away. I still check the forum and messages ever few hours. Tomorrow is the graveside funeral and it is suppose to be like 24 degrees in the morning and snowing. The funny thing is my Grandmother was one of the most important people in my life other than my mother and she died the Sunday after thanksgiving. Mrs. Baker was a great friend and she died before Thanksgiving. I just wondering am I missing something important about Thanksgiving that all this death happens around that holiday. At least my mother does not have to move. She rented the house she lives in from Mrs. Baker and at her death I was informed that she left me the house that my mother lives in. It is so strange how things work out. I must have all my love ones in Heaven looking after me. 

I want to thank all of you for your kind words and prayers. I am sadden but to be honest a lots of stress has been lifted.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Such a blessing.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

You are very special to have taken care of the ones you love. Rewards come in many different ways. I am happy for you Chris. You now have a home for you and your mom. God looks out for the special people


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of your neighbor and friend! Take your time and take care of things first, and then get back to us. Just my thoughts on it!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

So sorry Chris.


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello all - just wanted to let you know that I received two squares from GrandmaJudy - can't wait for next month.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice color


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I have sent out a few pm of the people that I have not gotten a tracking number for. IF you are one of these people please make sure you let me know what is going on. If you got a PM and you already sent out the square please let me know. Thanks everyone for your time and effort. 

It is cold here and I feel like I am getting sick. It may just be the long days for the past few that has me that way. I have been cold ever since the graveside services today. 

thanks all for your kind words as well


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Drink a hot toddy or tea prayers and love to you Chris


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Great squares, HappyKnitting!
Did you get the patterns for each sq? Share them?


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Angelina Camille said:


> Nice color


Very pretty...how come mine didn't take the blocking? All curled ends...arggggh....lol...oh my...plus so many mistakes...(sigh)


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Angelina Camille said:


> Nice color


Very pretty...how come mine didn't take the blocking? All curled ends...arggggh....lol...oh my...plus so many mistakes...(sigh)


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

HappyKnitting said:


> Hello all - just wanted to let you know that I received two squares from GrandmaJudy - can't wait for next month.


Ooooo! Pretty!


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

very pretty.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I have sent out a few pm of the people that I have not gotten a tracking number for. IF you are one of these people please make sure you let me know what is going on. If you got a PM and you already sent out the square please let me know. Thanks everyone for your time and effort.
> 
> It is cold here and I feel like I am getting sick. It may just be the long days for the past few that has me that way. I have been cold ever since the graveside services today.
> 
> thanks all for your kind words as well


Don't get sick! Hop in a tub of hot water to warm up! Take some vitamin C - quick...head it off at the pass!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Don't get sick! Hop in a tub of hot water to warm up! Take some vitamin C - quick...head it off at the pass!


Thanks...I think it is just where I am cold and I cannot get warm today....The funeral was outside and it was like 27 degrees here. I usually like cold weather but for some reason this year I am just cold


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

AS soon as I get my mother home from work I am crawling in bed with the 3 cats and going to sleep. 4 cats sleep on top of me last night and I was glad of it because it was cold and they were all nice and warm...LOL


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

Chris consider buying a heated Mattress pad We have one and love it It is very different from an electric blanket because the heat comes from below. Our bed is always toasty warm and we both have our own remote LOVE LOVE It LOL


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well call me a CHICKEN I am afraid of the heated pads or electric blankets. I could not sleep on it. I would be scared all night that I was going to be shocked or that the bed would catch fire. I know they are safe I just cannot get on my fear of them LOL


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

LOL we have been using them for years Oh well I tried LOL


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I love our electric blankets. I turn it on early so the bed is toasty warm to crawl into on those cold days.

Shock and stress will also make you feel cold. Have a hot drink, take some extra vitamin C and sleep, which is the best thing for you. Hopefully you have a light snack too.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Judy M said:


> I love our electric blankets. I turn it on early so the bed is toasty warm to crawl into on those cold days.
> 
> Shock and stress will also make you feel cold. Have a hot drink, take some extra vitamin C and sleep, which is the best thing for you. Hopefully you have a light snack too.


We would always turn our electric blanket on early to warm the bed and unplug it when we went to bed. Didn't need it after we crawled in. Stayed nice and toasty.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

My husband is always cold especially so in the colder weather and I am cold within a few minutes of turning it off. It's just so nice to snuggle and be warm which I wasn't as a child.


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> Great squares, HappyKnitting!
> Did you get the patterns for each sq? Share them?


Word doc added and info pasted below:
Box Stitch (variegated)

Multiple of 4+2

Row 1: *k2, p2; repeat from * to end
Row 2: *p2, k2; repeat from * to end 
Row 3: *p2, k2; repeat from * to end
Row 4: *k2, p2; repeat from * to end

Waffle Stitch (solid)
Multiple of 3+1
Row 1: RS P1,*k2, p1; repeat from * to end
Row 2: k1, *p2, K1; repeat from * to end
Row 3: P1,*k2, p1; repeat from * to end
Row 4: knit


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> Well call me a CHICKEN I am afraid of the heated pads or electric blankets. I could not sleep on it. I would be scared all night that I was going to be shocked or that the bed would catch fire. I know they are safe I just cannot get on my fear of them LOL


This is why I have a heated water bed! Luxury defined!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> This is why I have a heated water bed! Luxury defined!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## du42568 (Nov 13, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> Why only in USA?
> Couldn't other countries do the 12 squares and post them all at the same time - saving on postage?


I'd like to join this if it isn't too late. I'd love to receive squares from other countries if someone wants to start a different swap as well. I'm new to this so, I'm not sure how the swaps get organized. It definitely sounds like a lot of fun!

Cindy


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Today is the last day of this months swap. today is the end of the pink square. 

these people I have not heard from and If any one can get them to answer that would be great.

bjcrafter
kwharrod
lyndapenny
PASACK

thanks for your help


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Hope your doing well Chris. Prayers and love


----------



## donna.erikson (Dec 19, 2011)

I think this is great! I would love to be in! pLEASE KEEP US POSTED


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Angelina Camille said:


> Hope your doing well Chris. Prayers and love


I think I am coming down with the flu. I am cold and I cannot get warm today unless I am in the car with the heat on high blowing straight on me. I am just praying for 11:30 to come tonight so I can finally go to bed.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Take some Tylenol flu. It might help and bed rest when you can also hot tea or broth. Feel better prayers and love


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> I think I am coming down with the flu. I am cold and I cannot get warm today unless I am in the car with the heat on high blowing straight on me. I am just praying for 11:30 to come tonight so I can finally go to bed.


Sorry you are not feeling well Chris. It doesn't help with all the stress of trying to keep this swap going. If you need some angels to take up the slack let us know. I will be one of your angels for pink swap. Just send me a name and address and I will make up a couple of pink squares pretty quickly. I am sure there are others out here willing to be angels if needed.     This is the way it is supposed to work because sometimes people just don't follow through. It doesn't all on your shoulders. You have a pretty good group behind you. Just tell us what you need.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Sorry you are not feeling well Chris. It doesn't help with all the stress of trying to keep this swap going. If you need some angels to take up the slack let us know. I will be one of your angels for pink swap. Just send me a name and address and I will make up a couple of pink squares pretty quickly. I am sure there are others out here willing to be angels if needed.     This is the way it is supposed to work because sometimes people just don't follow through. It doesn't all on your shoulders. You have a pretty good group behind you. Just tell us what you need.


Yeah - what she said!! Seriously ... get some rest, do you want us to come down and bring some Chicken soup? I just made a 5 gallon pot of it so I can freeze some. If you need help with some of your squares, you know that we are all behind you and can lend a helping hand. We all want you to feel better soon.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I just signed as an 'Angel' for Chris. I will be doing two pink squares for someone who did not receive theirs. I will be doing this monthly. It just means two extra squares if needed. Anyone else have the time to sign up as an 'angel' for him. I think he has two more he needs to supply pink squares for. Please PM him if you are able to do this for him. Thank you, I am sure Chris will be happy if we take a little of the stress off of him at this time.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

every one should have new Green Partners now. If you did not get it let me know. I am going back to bed. I can just barely sit up today. I feel like I have had a mack truck hit me


----------



## cinjean48 (Sep 16, 2013)

I received my squares from cindye6556 yesterday. So pretty. I did chuckle though. What are the odds that two ladies both named Cindy who live 2000 miles apart both pick Vanna's choice pink poodle for their pink square. Looking forward to next months squares.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

cinjean48 said:


> I received my squares from cindye6556 yesterday. So pretty. I did chuckle though. What are the odds that two ladies both named Cindy who live 2000 miles apart both pick Vanna's choice pink poodle for their pink square. Looking forward to next months squares.


What makes this even more interesting is cinjean48 lives in Florida, and I'm originally from Florida.....Maybe we should both play the lottery this weekend....LOL


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Did anyone sign up for the free web class from Yarn Craft Academy from new stitch a day. It is today at 5 pm. it is going to teach you 5 ways to knit so you can find a way that works best for you. It is great for newbies such as myself.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> What makes this even more interesting is cinjean48 lives in Florida, and I'm originally from Florida.....Maybe we should both play the lottery this weekend....LOL


Well that is great. I hope every one is doing well.

I removed 5 people from the swap.I add one new one we are still a even number. I also think I have 2 others wanting to join the swap.

Thanks everyone for your hard work.

I HAVE TO SHOUT NOW.....

If you are running behind let me know ASAP and if you decide you want out let me know by the second week. Most all partners will work with you if you are running late. It really piss me off that we have members that received squares but have not mailed others back or even had the gale to let me know anything

thanks 
chris


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> Well that is great. I hope every one is doing well.
> 
> I removed 5 people from the swap.I add one new one we are still a even number. I also think I have 2 others wanting to join the swap.
> 
> ...


I think we can all understand your frustration Chris. Please ask for 'angel' sign ups. I think most of the swap coordinators have them. This way no one is disappointed by not getting squares because the 'angels' cover the ones not received and you won't feel the need to cover them all yourself. I think this has been a fairly common problem that swap coordinators have had.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well I need a few SWAP ANGELS.....You will only have to make squares if the problem arises


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I am working on pink squares today Chris. Just let me know who to send them to. I should have them ready and in the mail on Monday or Tuesday at the latest, just need an address. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> every one should have new Green Partners now. If you did not get it let me know. I am going back to bed. I can just barely sit up today. I feel like I have had a mack truck hit me


The links came thru with the new Green Partners, but all the tracking information from the pink partners is still listed. Is this something you might want to remove so as not to get confused when the green squares start getting shipped? Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

m2hvnfn said:


> The links came thru with the new Green Partners, but all the tracking information from the pink partners is still listed. Is this something you might want to remove so as not to get confused when the green squares start getting shipped? Hope you feel better soon!


I will not be deleting the tracking information yet. I well take care of it later. I still have a few that have not gotten their Items and this help me remember thanks


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

You should be resting. Drink some tea and go to bed  feel better soon. Prayers and love


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> Well call me a CHICKEN I am afraid of the heated pads or electric blankets. I could not sleep on it. I would be scared all night that I was going to be shocked or that the bed would catch fire. I know they are safe I just cannot get on my fear of them LOL


I understand where Chris is coming from....years ago I had bought 3 electric blankets...one for 2 daughters each, and one for us...youngest daughter's shorted out and burned a hole in the blanket...no more of that here...it may work for others, but won't touch them after that experience!


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> I think I am coming down with the flu. I am cold and I cannot get warm today unless I am in the car with the heat on high blowing straight on me. I am just praying for 11:30 to come tonight so I can finally go to bed.


If you hurt all over, have a fever then chills, (sweating then shivering) then that is influenza...I'd be calling my doctor to get something for it...
The stomach flu is completely different...

It does sound like influenza...the one that we all get, or should get, the flu shot for...even if you did get the shot, sometimes that doesn't work against the actual strain of flu that is out there, but it lessens the harshness of that influenza...that is very rough stuff!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello ladies!

The other day I had a few that signed up to me Swap angels.
I was sick and not with it. I have gotten so many pm since then I cannot find the ones that did sign up. 

If you would be so kind and re-PM so I can make a list of the Angels. Also If you were giving a second pink partner let me know who I gave you please.

I am so sorry to ask this again but I can barely remember the whole weekend at all.

Thanks.


Oh if anyone else wants to be swap angels let me know thanks.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I sent a PM Chris. Hope you are feeling much better. Just don't over do it and have a relapse. Love

You did give me a second partner but told me her original partner came through so not to send the new pink squares. I still have them if needed, otherwise I will use them since I did not get any. Thanks Chris for hanging in there when you have had so many stressful situations come up and being sick on top of all that.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I sent a PM Chris. Hope you are feeling much better. Just don't over do it and have a relapse. Love
> 
> You did give me a second partner but told me her original partner came through so not to send the new pink squares. I still have them if needed, otherwise I will use them since I did not get any. Thanks Chris for hanging in there when you have had so many stressful situations come up and being sick on top of all that.


I'm sorry, but I just have to comment on this. It is very disturbing that one would sign up for a swap, then receive their squares from their partner and not bother to reciprocate by sending squares back.

Come on .... you signed up for this ... if you can't fulfill your obligation, then you shouldn't have asked to be on the swap. If there is a problem, you should let your swap partner know, since she went out of her way to make sure you got yours.

So please ladies, if you are not going to participate, or can't for whatever reason, please let your swap partner and Chris know. Everyone is in this for a fun time, not to feel taken advantage of ... we have all put time into deciding on a pattern and then lovingly knitting them.

PatsyRuth, I hope there was a good reason that you did not receive your squares ... don't let the first time prevent you from continuing.

I in no way mean to offend anyone who didn't send their squares and really do have a good reason, it was not my intention to upset you. I just want to see everyone utilize an open line of communication.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

m2hvnfn said:


> I'm sorry, but I just have to comment on this. It is very disturbing that one would sign up for a swap, then receive their squares from their partner and not bother to reciprocate by sending squares back.
> 
> Come on .... you signed up for this ... if you can't fulfill your obligation, then you shouldn't have asked to be on the swap. If there is a problem, you should let your swap partner know, since she went out of her way to make sure you got yours.
> 
> ...


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Hope you are feeling better Chris! You can put me on your angel list if needed. I will pm you.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Is anyone else having an issue with a "variegated white"? Thanks Chris for your response to this ... I was just wondering if anyone else is having an issue. Maybe I just am not finding what my mind says I want .. hahaha, wouldn't be the first time!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

I used a variegated that has white, gray and black. Hopefully that is ok.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

m2hvnfn said:


> Is anyone else having an issue with a "variegated white"? Thanks Chris for your response to this ... I was just wondering if anyone else is having an issue. Maybe I just am not finding what my mind says I want .. hahaha, wouldn't be the first time!


OK for those of you that is having issues with the variegated yarn for the month of January here is a list of what I had in mind when I choose the color for that month. The colors are white/grey/black. you can use any combination of theses colors.

here is a list of colors from Red-heart Super Saver that falls in the Variegated scheme

Aran Fleck
Platoon
Sand Print
Soft White Fleck
Urban Camo
Zebra

you can go to the Red-Heart website and preview these colors and even order the thread straight from them.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

knitwit549 said:


> I used a variegated that has white, gray and black. Hopefully that is ok.


That will work fine. I knew when I made the color white that month I would have to add a few other colors to get to a variegated thread.

If you do not want to buy a variegated thread you can always combined a smaller weight thread and make it a multicolor or even make it a striped block. THINK OUT SIDE THE BOX!!!!

Please stop over thinking this swap it just fun.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Before I came across a pink variegated I liked, I did a sort of log cabin thingy, white square in the middle, light pink around, followed by darker pink, then a pink/green/tannish print. (I kept that one, and could see the same thing being done with white/gray/black etc.) And Chris, you are right, this IS fun.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> Is anyone else having an issue with a "variegated white"? Thanks Chris for your response to this ... I was just wondering if anyone else is having an issue. Maybe I just am not finding what my mind says I want .. hahaha, wouldn't be the first time!


Since one of the colors for that month is gray I used a grey/off white tweed. I don't even remember where I bought the yarn but I had enough left to do the block! Yeah!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Several years ago I joined a swap and did not receive a swap partner but did receive a swap. Sometimes the communication is just not there. I felt so guilty about it that it took me a long time to join another swap.

At least with this swap I was able to go online and find my green swap partner.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

PatsyRuth, I hope there was a good reason that you did not receive your squares ... don't let the first time prevent you from continuing. 

This is not my first swap nor my first time not receiving. My first swap was Christmas in July and I spent a lot of time and effort to make it perfect since it was my first. Apparently the swap coordinator did not have 'Angels" because I never did receive a package for that swap. The coordinator and I myself sent several PM messages but neither of us received a reply. I will give her the benefit of the doubt since she has not posted since then. Could have been extenuating circumstances preventing her from sending it. 

This will not make me give up swapping because I love the interaction on the posts almost as much as receiving the packages. I am thoroughly enjoying myself. That is why I signed up to be one of Chris's 'Angels". I will keep going because I am having fun. You know what they say, giving is better than receiving although I did send a PM asking for my pink squares back :lol:


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

"You know what they say, giving is better than receiving although I did send a PM asking for my pink squares back ".
That made me smile, I hope you get them back.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

knitwit549 said:


> I used a variegated that has white, gray and black. Hopefully that is ok.


Me. too. I have mine done. Used twisted stockinette sts that my first partner used on her sq to me. Very easy stitch and works.

m2hvnfn - what is your issue? Finding one or a stitch to use?


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

knitwit549 said:


> "You know what they say, giving is better than receiving although I did send a PM asking for my pink squares back ".
> That made me smile, I hope you get them back.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Good for you!!!!!!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Me. too. I have mine done. Used twisted stockinette sts that my first partner used on her sq to me. Very easy stitch and works.
> 
> m2hvnfn - what is your issue? Finding one or a stitch to use?


Finding a yarn to use ... I never lack in stitches ... I already have all my squares planned out for the rest of the swap ... just need a white variegated yarn to use.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I got the black/grey/white called Zebra from Red Heart. Found it at my local Walmart. Can also be found on line from Red Heart, eBay or Amazon. HTH

http://www.amazon.com/Heart-E300-0932-Super-Saver-Economy/dp/B001B2RISI

http://www.redheart.com/yarn/super-saver-economy/zebra

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Red-Heart-Super-Saver-Yarn-301-Mirage-5-oz/17209200


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

They had it in walmart when I was there today. Might want to try them.


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> OK for those of you that is having issues with the variegated yarn for the month of January here is a list of what I had in mind when I choose the color for that month. The colors are white/grey/black. you can use any combination of theses colors.
> 
> here is a list of colors from Red-heart Super Saver that falls in the Variegated scheme
> 
> ...


OR---you can use 2 of the colors together...I hope...like I did---white with Medium Grey Heather...(or something like that)


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

amethyst2 said:


> OR---you can use 2 of the colors together...I hope...like I did---white with Medium Grey Heather...(or something like that)


sounds like a good idea to me. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

JUST A QUICK NOTE:

I have noticed that the postage on mailing these squares is more expensive than I first thought. But there is a cheaper solution to the problem.

The post office offers a small flat rate box that will hold the 2 squares and patterns if you included them, and you can place a few other Items in the box as long as it fits in the box you can mail it for $5.85 or if you print out your postage on line it is $5.15. That is way cheaper than mailing the the envelope.

Just ask your post office there may be a cheaper way. 

I know it was almost $8 bucks for me to mail my squares to the next state over


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> JUST A QUICK NOTE:
> 
> I have noticed that the postage on mailing these squares is more expensive than I first thought. But there is a cheaper solution to the problem.
> 
> ...


That's a little surprising ... It only cost $2.15 to mail mine first class with tracking ... I thought that was pretty cheap. I used a padded envelope.


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

It cost me 6 something to mail mine in an envelope.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I also pay about 2.50 to mail mine with tracking. I put mine in a padded envelope also. You can buy them at walmarts in a 10 pack.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

do you use the priority mailing labels or just plain mailing labels


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Bubba24 said:


> I also pay about 2.50 to mail mine with tracking. I put mine in a padded envelope also. You can buy them at walmarts in a 10 pack.


Both I have mailed were in the $2 to $3 + range...I used envelopes from the grocery store, one from the P O...

I am using only the padded envelopes...


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

amethyst2 said:


> Both I have mailed were in the $2 to $3 + range...I used envelopes from the grocery store, one from the P O...
> 
> I am using only the padded envelopes...


I'm NOT using priority labels...or any labels, for that matter...I check the tracking number myself and my squares have been delivered within 3 days of mailing. My envelopes have had address boxes or lines imprinted on them. I don't see a need for priority mail...that must be where your expense is coming from...

I DO have a problem with my recent order from Red Heart...ordered on the 13rh, tracked it to the 15th...and nothing further...however, it was last seen in Illinois right about the time they had those tornadoes...in November, of all things. And every time I check the tracking number from Red Heart, I get the message that 'tracking is not working at this time.' 
Guess I need to give Red Heart a call tomorrow ! Can't afford to NOT get the yarn I've paid for.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> JUST A QUICK NOTE:
> 
> I have noticed that the postage on mailing these squares is more expensive than I first thought. But there is a cheaper solution to the problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> do you use the priority mailing labels or just plain mailing labels


No labels ... just write the addresses on the envelopes, mail first class. The post office has changed the first class mailings so that you have tracking numbers. There is no charge for the tracking. Just tell them you want to track it and they will make sure the sticky is put on your receipt.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

For me the post office is so far away and near no place I ever go that it's just easier for me to keep the priority envelopes and boxes on hand, print my own mailing labels and pay the $5.15 to mail. Although I do suppose if I left my mailing in mailbox with a note my mail lady would handle it for me.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Like I said I buy the padded envelopes from Walmart in a 10 pack. I am sure you can buy them anywhere but probably not in multi pack. I just write the address on the lines on the envelope and off to the post office.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I bought the bubble lined envelopes(6" x 9"), a pack of 5, at Walmart for under $3.00. The postage for my sqs including tracking # was just over $2.00.
Lady at the post office was really nice about finding me the least expensive way to send.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> For me the post office is so far away and near no place I ever go that it's just easier for me to keep the priority envelopes and boxes on hand, print my own mailing labels and pay the $5.15 to mail. Although I do suppose if I left my mailing in mailbox with a note my mail lady would handle it for me.


Have you thought about getting the mailing app on your computer? You can print out the postage from your computer.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Have you thought about getting the mailing app on your computer? You can print out the postage from your computer.


I have that app, but you have to sign up for a monthly fee. Plus you pay for the postage on top of it. The cheapest was $9 per month ... when I was doing a lot of online sales for my business, I was using it a lot, but I put my company on hold for the past year and it's not worth paying for postage each month right now.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

m2hvnfn said:


> I have that app, but you have to sign up for a monthly fee. Plus you pay for the postage on top of it. The cheapest was $9 per month ... when I was doing a lot of online sales for my business, I was using it a lot, but I put my company on hold for the past year and it's not worth paying for postage each month right now.


Got it. Didn't know the fee was so high. :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I used the padded envelope for the second month and with the tracking number it was $3.31 I do believe. And that was the cheapest the post office could do it for. The envelopes are 2 for $1 so that was very reasonable I felt!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Have you thought about getting the mailing app on your computer? You can print out the postage from your computer.


When I have to mail a package or such I just log on to the postal service website, and print my labels. I am going to check though and see if I can't print a first class label with tracking from the sight. If not then will just continue to do the "priority flat rate" from computer. Or just get my mail lady to mail for me. She's a neighbor, so am sure she wouldn't mind since she's well aware of just how far it is to post office. (20 miles 1 way!)


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I received the 2 sqs fromAquaciser1, Marilyn!
Sorry the colors are not perfect but, I have to tell you, they are beautiful! Can't wait to get them into my afghan!
The green solid is the same color I used. The variegated is the same I used for my pink variegated sqs!
Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> I received the 2 sqs fromAquaciser1, Marilyn!
> Sorry the colors are not perfect but, I have to tell you, they are beautiful! Can't wait to get them into my afghan!
> The green solid is the same color I used. The variegated is the same I used for my pink variegated sqs!
> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


very pretty!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> When I have to mail a package or such I just log on to the postal service website, and print my labels. I am going to check though and see if I can't print a first class label with tracking from the sight. If not then will just continue to do the "priority flat rate" from computer. Or just get my mail lady to mail for me. She's a neighbor, so am sure she wouldn't mind since she's well aware of just how far it is to post office. (20 miles 1 way!)


That is a long ways to a post office. my post office is about 4 blocks from me. I can walk there in 10 minutes. There is also 6 post offices in my community as well


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> That is a long ways to a post office. my post office is about 4 blocks from me. I can walk there in 10 minutes. There is also 6 post offices in my community as well


I manage a store called Copy Connection. We do copies, shipping, notaries, passport photos and a lot more. I send my squares directly from work either USPS or UPS.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, 20 miles is a long way, and the little town where it's located doesn't really have any services to speak of other than a gas station, liquor store and feed store. Maybe a population of 800. So now you understand why I just do the priority mail label from home, and put in my mailbox. Since I do my "in town" (35 miles to nearest grocery store) on Sunday most pack and send places are closed as well.

But as much as I might complain, wouldn't trade my view of Pikes Peak for anything!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

But as much as I might complain, wouldn't trade my view of Pikes Peak for anything![/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Don't blame you for that. Sometimes the conveniences are not worth it. I am not unhappy but sometimes wish I could live in a quieter area.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> But as much as I might complain, wouldn't trade my view of Pikes Peak for anything!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Don't blame you for that. Sometimes the conveniences are not worth it.[/quote]

No kidding. That's why we moved here. The area in Florida I'm originally from has a bigger population than the entire state of Colorado.....


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well I will just keep my view of the Smokey Mountains my lakes here in Tennessee. I would die if I had to travel 20 miles to the nearest store....LOL


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL, you mean the "smokey hills"? I live at an elevation that is higher than any of the mountains back east, 6240 ft in my front yard! 

as far as the 20+ miles to town that's why there is only one trip a week into town


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

No kidding. That's why we moved here. The area in Florida I'm originally from has a bigger population than the entire state of Colorado.....

I was born in Los Angeles, but of course it was a lot different in 1938, at least I think it must have been. I still consider Southern California home but live here in Hanford because I have a lot of family here. I lived in Northern California for almost 30 years. We did have conveniences but I lived 3 miles from town in the mountains. Yreka is the last town on Interstate 5 before the Oregon border. I spent a lot of time in a yarn shop in Ashland Oregon called Websters. It was about 35 miles from my home. No yarn shop in Yreka but the trip over the mountains to Oregon was not bad except in the Winter when it snowed. I do miss it but moved away when my husband passed away. I wanted to be near family. So here I am.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I understand that. We had a storm come through last Wednesday night, and I haven't left home in almost 2 weeks. I knew there was a reason my mama taught me to keep the pantry and freezer stocked....lol. In Florida was because of hurricanes, here because sometimes due to ice and snow you just can't get there from here. You know it's bad when you can't make it the 1/4 mile down the driveway to your mailbox.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

UPDATE:

I need to let every one know that I am changing the process on the tracking numbers. I am having trouble when I erase the old partner remembering who had who. so from her on out and I will update the group activity as well. I need you to send me the tracking number in this form. thank

Color:
Tracking #:
Partner Screen Name:


Thanks for your help


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Will do Chriso!!!


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> I received the 2 sqs fromAquaciser1, Marilyn!
> Sorry the colors are not perfect but, I have to tell you, they are beautiful! Can't wait to get them into my afghan!
> The green solid is the same color I used. The variegated is the same I used for my pink variegated sqs!
> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


Very pretty! I'm surprised we aren't posting more pictures of the squares we receive


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

HappyKnitting said:


> Very pretty! I'm surprised we aren't posting more pictures of the squares we receive


Me too. I thought everyone would be posting pics a soon as they got them.
CHris, how many of us are there?


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> Me too. I thought everyone would be posting pics a soon as they got them.
> CHris, how many of us are there?


I will post pictures as soon as I receive any squares. There were several of us who did not receive pink squares. I think Chris managed to get squares for everyone else. He even offered to make my pink squares but I think he had enough on his mind so told him not to worry about mine. I don't like to post the ones I made for myself so will wait until I receive my green ones from my swap partner to post. I think Chris handled the situation and everyone should be receiving their squares. He does have a few 'angels' now to help out in case it happens again.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I will post pictures as soon as I receive any squares. There were several of us who did not receive pink squares. I think Chris managed to get squares for everyone else. He even offered to make my pink squares but I think he had enough on his mind so told him not to worry about mine. I don't like to post the ones I made for myself so will wait until I receive my green ones from my swap partner to post. I think Chris handled the situation and everyone should be receiving their squares. He does have a few 'angels' now to help out in case it happens again.


Well I am really sorry all did not receive squares. I need to know who did not receive squares(pink) I am trying to figure it all out. thanks


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> Well I am really sorry all did not receive squares. I need to know who did not receive squares(pink) I am trying to figure it all out. thanks


I think you said you DID get pink squares covered for everyone Chris and you offered to make mine but I knew you were busy so I made them. I can still send out pink ones if anyone didn't receive theirs. I just meant ORIGINALLY didn't receive. I think you covered everyone after that. Sorry if I didn't make myself clear.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I will post pictures as soon as I receive any squares. There were several of us who did not receive pink squares. I think Chris managed to get squares for everyone else. He even offered to make my pink squares but I think he had enough on his mind so told him not to worry about mine. I don't like to post the ones I made for myself so will wait until I receive my green ones from my swap partner to post. I think Chris handled the situation and everyone should be receiving their squares. He does have a few 'angels' now to help out in case it happens again.


I would like to see the ones you made!!!!!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> Me too. I thought everyone would be posting pics a soon as they got them.
> CHris, how many of us are there?


Right now there is 40 total. there is 3 that are doing their own pink catchup squares


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I was wanting to do a crochet square swap after the first of the year. But the only way I will do it is if I can get 1 or 2 more people to help me coordinate the swap. If any one would like to help let me know.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> I was wanting to do a crochet square swap after the first of the year. But the only way I will do it is if I can get 1 or 2 more people to help me coordinate the swap. If any one would like to help let me know.


I don't know how to coordinate it but I will be an angel.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I was wanting to do a crochet square swap after the first of the year. But the only way I will do it is if I can get 1 or 2 more people to help me coordinate the swap. If any one would like to help let me know.


I would be more than happy to help out ... PM me and we can talk.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

If I crocheted I'd love to but, alas, knitter only!


----------



## skateskris (Oct 26, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> Why only in USA?
> Couldn't other countries do the 12 squares and post them all at the same time - saving on postage?


Sounds good to me would be willing to join in after christmas


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

SILVER YARN ALERT!!!!!!

I just found these 2, a solid and a variegated!

*SOLID* = http://www.amazon.com/Katia-Gatsby-Shimmering-Glitter-Natural/dp/B00GJ365BU/ref=sr_1_138?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1385671010&sr=1-138&keywords=silver+yarn+4
*NOTE* if this is like the one I found locally, you may need to use 2 strands.

*VARIEGATED* = http://www.amazon.com/Premier-Yarns-11-207-Yarn-Silver-Celebration/dp/B0068BQY0U/ref=sr_1_11?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1385671347&sr=1-11&keywords=silver+yarn+4


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> SILVER YARN ALERT!!!!!!
> 
> I just found these 2, a solid and a variegated!
> 
> ...


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm using Vanna's Glamour Platinum for a dressy vest. Hope I have enough left for a square. LOL

Gray with a silver thread.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> SwampCatNana said:
> 
> 
> > SILVER YARN ALERT!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> SwampCatNana said:
> 
> 
> > SILVER YARN ALERT!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> you realize you can use any color for silver or gold. you can use a very light silver gray, most golden colors will work for gold. and IF you want to you can use something with a silver or golden thread in it.


Yes, but I would rather use the real color! I think it will make a nice accent, maybe even the center of the afghan.
I found my silver yarn either at Jo-Anne's(I think it was here) or A.C. Moore.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I found a Red Heart Super Saver yarn that is labeled Gold.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> It is acrylic yarn.


I realize it's acrylic, but to me is one of those "iffy" yarns. I would definitely make a swatch, and wash as I would the rest of the afghan just to see how it handles the wash and dry process you would normally be using.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> I would like to see the ones you made!!!!!


Here they are SwampCatNana


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Here they are SwampCatNana


I love the color pattern on the variegated sqs! What pattern did you use, it is difficult to see. Did you use the star stitch on it?
I love the start stitch, and it is so easy, thank you.

You do very lovely work! And you have found some really nice patterns. Hope you don't mind if I use them! :-D


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> I love the color pattern on the variegated sqs! What pattern did you use, it is difficult to see. Did you use the star stitch on it?
> I love the start stitch, and it is so easy, thank you.
> 
> You do very lovely work! And you have found some really nice patterns. Hope you don't mind if I use them! :-D


This is the stitch pattern on the variegated cloth. I will have to look for the other one.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I used Caron Simply Soft paints in "Rose Garden" for the variegated one. The solid one is Simply soft "Plum Wine". They are very soft. I like something with a little more body for the squares so probably wouldn't use Simply Soft again for these. It was easy to work with but just too soft.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> This is the stitch pattern on the variegated cloth. I will have to look for the other one.


So this is a multiple of 4 stitches? Have a name for it or your own creation?


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> So this is a multiple of 4 stitches? Have a name for it or your own creation?


No, the stitch itself is not my creation. We have a lot of talented knitters here but most of us do not have the talent to design. I have stitch reference books that I use for most of my knitting. The books themselves are copyright but I am quite sure they cannot claim copyright on the stiches referenced in them because they have been around for many years and can be found in multiple places. The three I use most are:

The Knitting Stitch Bible by Maria Parry Jones
The Essential Stitch Collection - Reader's Digest
Vogue Stitchionary volume one

Many of the stitches can be found in all three books.

I just use them as I need to complete a project without worrying about copyright laws. I would not copy the books themselves, just knit the individual stitches. I consider them stitch reference books, not pattern books.

I would never claim someone else's pattern as my own and would always give credit to a designer when using their patterns.

When doing the squares I always do a seed stitch border of 4 rows for top and bottom and 4 stitches at beginning and end of each row. I find they seems to lay nice and flat.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

PatsyRuth I have the last one, Vogue. Believe it or not, a KPer sent it to me bc she saw a post I made and she bought one only to find she already had one! SHe even enclosed a Christmas story book which incorporated knitting!
KPers are the BEST!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I really hate to bother everyone, however I have miss placed my pink swap list. 

I was wondering if everyone would not mind to private message me who they had for their pink swap to see If I have everyone correct 

thanks


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I had received my green square early because KnitCrazyDeborah was moving and wanted to mail her squares early so she would not have to deal with the pacing of the squares.

they are absolutely beautiful


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> I had received my green square early because KnitCrazyDeborah was moving and wanted to mail her squares early so she would not have to deal with the pacing of the squares.
> 
> they are absolutely beautiful


Both are lovely. I especially like the solid one. I have been eyeing that pattern. It looks great. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

So lovely, Chris! I used a diamond stitch for my solid green but a different diamond stitch. It's been mailed off to Marilyn so hopefully whe will receive it next week and post it.

I can't seem to find the diamond stitch like your green sq, Chris. I searched 2 stitch libraries and cannot find the pattern. Do you have it?

Here are the 2 sites I tried: http://www.craftcookie.com/knitting-stitches

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's a diamond pattern

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter02/PATTdiamonds.html


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> So lovely, Chris! I used a diamond stitch for my solid green but a different diamond stitch. It's been mailed off to Marilyn so hopefully whe will receive it next week and post it.
> 
> I can't seem to find the diamond stitch like your green sq, Chris. I searched 2 stitch libraries and cannot find the pattern. Do you have it?
> 
> ...


I think this is the stitch that she used

http://www.ivillage.co.uk/6-simple-stitches/92146#2


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

SwampCatNana

Site didn't work. I will try to find it and post later.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> SwampCatNana
> 
> Site didn't work. I will try to find it and post later.


http://www.ivillage.co.uk/6-simple-stitches/92146#2

Diamond seed

Multiple of 8

Row 1 (RS) *P1, K7, rep from *.

Rows 2 and 8 *K1, P5, K1, P1, rep from *.

Rows 3 and 7 *K2, P1, K3, P1, K1, rep from *.

Rows 4 and 6 *P2, K1, P1, K1, P3, rep from *.

Row 5 *K4, P1, K3, rep from *.

Rep rows 1-8.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/KF_StitchAppearanceCatalog.aspx

This one has a lot of stitches.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Judy M said:


> http://www.ivillage.co.uk/6-simple-stitches/92146#2
> 
> Diamond seed
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Here they are SwampCatNana


Very pretty!!!!!!


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> I had received my green square early because KnitCrazyDeborah was moving and wanted to mail her squares early so she would not have to deal with the pacing of the squares.
> 
> they are absolutely beautiful


I can't wait to see the blankets too!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

There was 2 members that were moving. Do we have the correct address for the two that were moving?


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> There was 2 members that were moving. Do we have the correct address for the two that were moving?


My swap partner made her move just before Thanksgiving so I will get the pinks out to her on Monday.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Somebody kick me now....I should know better than to try and knit while the Alabama/Auburn football game is on. As a Florida State fan, too much is riding on this game! I've now started my solid green square 4 times! LOL!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Judy M said:


> My swap partner made her move just before Thanksgiving so I will get the pinks out to her on Monday.


And yes she did use her Colorado address where she has moved back to.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> Somebody kick me now....I should know better than to try and knit while the Alabama/Auburn football game is on. As a Florida State fan, too much is riding on this game! I've now started my solid green square 4 times! LOL!


Alabama got their booty kicked by a number 4 team LOL


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> Alabama got their booty kicked by a number 4 team LOL


Yep, and can't wait to see the polls tomorrow with the 'Noles at #1! Sorry 'Bama


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> you realize you can use any color for silver or gold. you can use a very light silver gray, most golden colors will work for gold. and IF you want to you can use something with a silver or golden thread in it.


I have a light grey with silver sparkles running through it, and just finished a 'lace' scarf for one of my girls...its a Caron Simply Soft 99% Acrylic, 1% Polyester...label says its machine washer and dryable...its very soft, as opposed to the acrylics from Red Heart, but I don't think I will have enuf of this 2nd skein of yarn to use for a square...I do already have a grey that I plan to use....

This Caron is Simply Soft Party and the color is Silver Sparkle....its really pretty...and the sparkles running through this are more irridescent than simply silver...its 4 weight, so it isn't a skimpy yarn...hope my daughter likes it...I did the feather and fan stitch...I got this @ JoAnne's....


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank, Amethyst2! I'm headed to Jo-Ann's and A.C. Moore today. That is, after a trip to Walmart!!!!!

Caron Simply Soft colors

Here is a link to the *Silver Sparkle*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-2-skeins-of-Caron-Simply-Soft-Party-yarn-the-color-is-Silver-Sparkle-/121212660863?pt=US_Yarn&hash=item1c38d66c7f


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I picked up Red Heart Turqua. Now I need a variegated for it. I think I found one. 
http://www.redheart.com/yarn/soft-yarn/waterscape-print


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> I picked up Red Heart Turqua. Now I need a variegated for it. I think I found one.
> http://www.redheart.com/yarn/soft-yarn/waterscape-print


Very pretty yarn!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> I picked up Red Heart Turqua. Now I need a variegated for it. I think I found one.
> http://www.redheart.com/yarn/soft-yarn/waterscape-print


I love that variegated yarn. The colors are so soft looking. You picked a good one. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I love that variegated yarn. The colors are so soft looking. You picked a good one. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yeah but I'm going to have to order it on line. None in Jo-Ann's or AC Moore.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

GOLD OR SILVER YARN

I have been getting a lot of questions about the silver and gold yarn. Well red-heart carries a gold yarn in their super saver line and then in the team color yarns they have several gold with other color yarn. I know there is a gold/blue. gold/green. If you want to do silver you can always do a lighter grey that has a silver thread ran through it. 

also if you have a hobby lobby near by The Vanna Choice line of yarn has a mustard color that to me it looks golden. I really think everyone needs to think outside the box.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

SO everyone knows, I am really sick again with a stomach virus that makes you unable to walk or sit up. I have been in bed most of the day. I will go ahead and tell everyone I am behind on my squares I should have finished one yesterday but whatever this is it is kicking my Dairy air. I hope all is well with everyone else


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Feel better Chris. Drink lots of fluids prayers and love


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> SO everyone knows, I am really sick again with a stomach virus that makes you unable to walk or sit up. I have been in bed most of the day. I will go ahead and tell everyone I am behind on my squares I should have finished one yesterday but whatever this is it is kicking my Dairy air. I hope all is well with everyone else


I am so sorry you are ill again Chris. I think all the stress you have gone through for the last couple of months or so has zapped your immune system. Please be careful and take it easy. We want you well so you can enjoy Christmas. Prayers and love to you.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I am so sorry you are ill again Chris. I think all the stress you have gone through for the last couple of months or so has zapped your immune system. Please be careful and take it easy. We want you well so you can enjoy Christmas. Prayers and love to you.


Thanks. I am not to worried about Christmas. To me it is just another day out of the year. The one day of the year your worth is measured by your check book. No one know the true meaning of Christmas anymore..


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> Thanks. I am not to worried about Christmas. To me it is just another day out of the year. The one day of the year your worth is measured by your check book. No one know the true meaning of Christmas anymore..


I sure hope not because my family is getting hand made Christmas gifts just like last year. They seemed to be happy with that. I sure hope so. With 11 grandkids and 12 great grandkids, I cannot afford to spend a lot of money on Christmas gifts. I have a great family and they seem to be happy with what I make for them.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well I am giving homemade gifts as well. But I have also spent almost $1000 dollars as well, A new laptop, a new tv, a new set of cook ware, and a new car-hart jacket and all the other stuff. I am just glad I have a credit card to buy what everyone on wanted. The only thing I asked for was a new tv, but it does not look like I will be getting one this year maybe at tax time


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I love Christmas and no one on my list will get expensive presents. They all know I love them and I am thinking of them. They don't expect me to spend a lot of money and they know better than to spend much on me. If they do, they hear about it. That is not what Christmas is all about for me. I just love the hustle and bustle and Christmas carols, the tree and all the other wonderful things that come with Christmas and also the meaning of Christmas. It is just a very special holiday for me.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I love Christmas and no one on my list will get expensive presents. They all know I love them and I am thinking of them. They don't expect me to spend a lot of money and they know better than to spend much on me. If they do, they hear about it. That is not what Christmas is all about for me. I just love the hustle and bustle and Christmas carols, the tree and all the other wonderful things that come with Christmas and also the meaning of Christmas. It is just a very special holiday for me.


well my 2 nephews get the most. but I have like 20 people to buy for. Most times we go together to buy Christmas. The Laptop was the only thing I paid completely for. They had a good laptop but the dog decided it was a nice toy while we was gone one day.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> Well I am giving homemade gifts as well. But I have also spent almost $1000 dollars as well, A new laptop, a new tv, a new set of cook ware, and a new car-hart jacket and all the other stuff. I am just glad I have a credit card to buy what everyone on wanted. The only thing I asked for was a new tv, but it does not look like I will be getting one this year maybe at tax time


With you not feeling well you should take care of yourself first! I would hope your family understands that. DH is a bit under the weather himself but he is in Texas and so I cannot help to make him feel better. Please, take care of yourself!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> Well I am giving homemade gifts as well. But I have also spent almost $1000 dollars as well, A new laptop, a new tv, a new set of cook ware, and a new car-hart jacket and all the other stuff. I am just glad I have a credit card to buy what everyone on wanted. The only thing I asked for was a new tv, but it does not look like I will be getting one this year maybe at tax time


We cut up all our credit cards ... closed the bank account ... if I don't have cash to pay for it, then I don't get it. You are such a nice, kind person ... always doing for others ... I think you should have bought a new tv for yourself and got less expensive gifts for everyone else. JMHO.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

We cut down our gift buying to just immediate family ... hubby, brother, mom, mil, daughter. When we were buying for other family members, we had set a $50 limit and at a family get together we drew names ... only had one to buy for that way. Now we don't do that anymore.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Chris - just an idea. 
What if everyone made a set of matching sqs in the color they want? That would take all the guess work and problem of finding silver and/or gold!
I know I would prefer silver but there is no gaurantee that my partner for that month will make me silver sqs.
Gold and silver are really very personal choices.
Just a thought.
Hope you are feeling better today. I know with all these weather changes it is hard to tell what to were day to day! 
You might want to do something to up your immune system. Lots of chicken soup and vitamin C.
Maybe even some AirBorne tabs!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Now is the time of year to find gold and/or silver, although I found mine last summer. Mine is a gray with silver, IF, I have any left after I finish my vest. LOL

I'm wondering what is the big rush now when we don't need them until the August-September squares.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

ok I was at my local wal-mart today. They have a Caron simple soft that is called I believe it was Silver Shimmer. it is a very soft grey with a iridescent thread running through it and also the Red heart has a gold color. 

I am sure you lovely lady can figure out silver and gold. it is not like we have to do it right now any how. Silver and gold squares will not be mailed out for 9 months.


EVERYONE needs to stop thinking about silver and gold being SHINY. Silver is in the grey family and gold is in the yellow family. THINK OUT SIDE OF THE BOX......


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Our weatherman is saying we should expect 135-145 hours of below freezing temperatures,and with the winds we get here on the Colorado plains it's going to be down right miserable. Not predicting much snow though, so that's probably a good thing. So other than venturing out to feed the animals I'm expecting lots of time to work on squares!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

We are getting ice right now ... I hope the weather at Christmas is not bad. My daughter lives in CT and is driving all night Christmas Eve to get here for Christmas. I will be up all night worrying about her if the weather is bad between us.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well I hope everyone makes it through the cold and the bad weather. I pray that your families makes it home for Christmas. but, I do pray for snow for Christmas where I live. The snow never last more than 2 days here. I am to far south for much snow. usually just rain and more rain. But, I will not complain about rain either.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

We've lived here in Colorado for 7 years now, and have yet to have a white Christmas....I am thankful though for any snow or moisture we get since it's been so dry here. I do know this Florida transplant may, just may finally have enough clothes to stand being outdoors to do what is necessary, but it's gonna be "iffy".

I pray that those that have to be out and about in it stay safe.

m2hvnfn I hope when Christmas gets here you daughter has a safe journey. I know it doesn't matter how old they get you continue to worry when you know they're traveling, and more so when they're on their way home to "mama".


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> ok I was at my local wal-mart today. They have a Caron simple soft that is called I believe it was Silver Shimmer. it is a very soft grey with a iridescent thread running through it and also the Red heart has a gold color.
> 
> I am sure you lovely lady can figure out silver and gold. it is not like we have to do it right now any how. Silver and gold squares will not be mailed out for 9 months.
> 
> EVERYONE needs to stop thinking about silver and gold being SHINY. Silver is in the grey family and gold is in the yellow family. THINK OUT SIDE OF THE BOX......


Is this it? http://www.walmart.com/ip/Simply-Soft-Party-Silver-Sparkle-Yarn-3.3-oz/21668219


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> Is this it? http://www.walmart.com/ip/Simply-Soft-Party-Silver-Sparkle-Yarn-3.3-oz/21668219


yes that is the yarn.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Mary Maxim has a nice "tweed" yarn for the gray. Since I already had the yarn I have already made it. I found it in my stash when I was looking for something else so pulled it out and knitted the square!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't understand why some are worried about the color for Aug/ Sept. Am I missing something?


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Bubba24 said:


> I don't understand why some are worried about the color for Aug/ Sept. Am I missing something?


Agreed! There has been way too much talk about the 'silver/gold' colors. It gets a little irritating when this goes on for pages and pages in the thread. If you have a suggestion, all will welcome it. Otherwise just PM between each other to carry on and on and on. I try to read the thread to see if there is any essential news I need to know, not someone's incessant rambling about a certain color. Not trying to offend anyone, but just tired of reading thru all of this.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

m2hvnfn said:


> Agreed! There has been way too much talk about the 'silver/gold' colors. It gets a little irritating when this goes on for pages and pages in the thread. If you have a suggestion, all will welcome it. Otherwise just PM between each other to carry on and on and on. I try to read the thread to see if there is any essential news I need to know, not someone's incessant rambling about a certain color. Not trying to offend anyone, but just tired of reading thru all of this.


I Agree 100%


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Mary Maxim has a nice "tweed" yarn for the gray. Since I already had the yarn I have already made it. I found it in my stash when I was looking for something else so pulled it out and knitted the square!


I went to the site and there is no such yarn. Can you find it and post the link?


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> We've lived here in Colorado for 7 years now, and have yet to have a white Christmas....I am thankful though for any snow or moisture we get since it's been so dry here. I do know this Florida transplant may, just may finally have enough clothes to stand being outdoors to do what is necessary, but it's gonna be "iffy".
> 
> I pray that those that have to be out and about in it stay safe.
> 
> m2hvnfn I hope when Christmas gets here you daughter has a safe journey. I know it doesn't matter how old they get you continue to worry when you know they're traveling, and more so when they're on their way home to "mama".


WOW! I've lived here in Colorado since 1959...in 1982 we had a blizzard that shut down the entiire metropolitan Denver area...that includes the suburbs where we live...hubby was trapped out at the airport for 2 days OVER Christmas, and while I could not make it into my job just 3/10ths of a mile from our home on Christmas Eve, Christmas Day I had to walk out to the nearest large street, through thigh high drifts (and higher) to be picked up by one of the officers driving his own 4-wheel vehicle as all of the police cars were snowed in...as were the snow plows for the State and City....fire engines had difficulty responding, as did ambulances....but I had to go to work to answer phones for all the non-thinking people complaining that their street hadn't been plowed...well, no DUH! I could not believe how people lived in such a tiny bubble that no one else but them were affected...

Right now, our snow blower doesn't work anymore, and I keep having to fight hubby from going out to shovel our driveway...he cannot do this anymore...yet do any young people go out and offer to shovel people out? Last time that happened, I was downstairs in the bathroom when they rang our bell, and they never came back...on the rare occasions before, I had NO CASH in the house and could not pay anyone...I just don't know what has happened to the young people anymore...heck, my brother and I used to go and shovel the neighbors sidewalks and driveways back in Omaha all the time...we didn't ask for much back then, but we did do nicely...so, I guess we will sit here until someone can come and dig us out...grandson got out to go to work and he said it was a blizzard this morning...plus, his windshield wiper on his truck got all iced up, and he tried to clean it while driving and the darn thing broke off...I'm sure he will do wjhat he can to dig us out, but I know he will be very tired after having to drive in this stuff...
So, while I USED to love a White Christmas, I will go back to the old dry brown ones we usually have here....lol...at least Thanksgiving was a beautiful, warm day.


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> ok I was at my local wal-mart today. They have a Caron simple soft that is called I believe it was Silver Shimmer. it is a very soft grey with a iridescent thread running through it and also the Red heart has a gold color.
> 
> I am sure you lovely lady can figure out silver and gold. it is not like we have to do it right now any how. Silver and gold squares will not be mailed out for 9 months.
> 
> EVERYONE needs to stop thinking about silver and gold being SHINY. Silver is in the grey family and gold is in the yellow family. THINK OUT SIDE OF THE BOX......


I agree with what Chris said at the end here...and by the way Chris, that Caron yarn is the exact same thing I just finished makeing a scarf from for our youngest daughter....its soooo pretty, but I don't plan to use that to make a square, I doubt I have enough left for a square......I have plenty of light grey yarn and that will have to be my 'silver'.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Well for most part not alot of snow, but lots of wind. Is currently 5, and with wind chill -20!!!!!!! What snow that's falling is just blowing away. 

Have only had to ventue out twice, once to feed critters and once to drive the 1/4 mile to mailbox!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well I used to work for a pizza restaurant called Pizza Inn. I worked there almost 17 years. In 1994, there was a big snow storm here and they came an picked up a select few employees they worked open to close and they all did several different jobs that day. People walked to get to the restaurant because they had been couped up for 2 days and was not able to go anywhere. I think I almost killed myself for 3 days working opening to closed. should have been use to it because I was use to working that long of hours but with all the employee missing It was extremely hard


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

amethyst2 said:


> I agree with what Chris said at the end here...and by the way Chris, that Caron yarn is the exact same thing I just finished makeing a scarf from for our youngest daughter....its soooo pretty, but I don't plan to use that to make a square, I doubt I have enough left for a square......I have plenty of light grey yarn and that will have to be my 'silver'.


I am sure no one will complain about the light grey as silver.

Well maybe they will not. you never know Lots of women here LOL


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> I went to the site and there is no such yarn. Can you find it and post the link?


If you go to the new catalogue, page 11, item is called Mary Maxim Starlette Ragg. Sorry, thought it was tweed! It is $3.79 a 3.5 oz skein. But it would work great for a variegated square I believe. They have brown, taupe, grey, black and denim in this type of yarn. Hope this helps!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> Well I used to work for a pizza restaurant called Pizza Inn. I worked there almost 17 years. In 1994, there was a big snow storm here and they came an picked up a select few employees they worked open to close and they all did several different jobs that day. People walked to get to the restaurant because they had been couped up for 2 days and was not able to go anywhere. I think I almost killed myself for 3 days working opening to closed. should have been use to it because I was use to working that long of hours but with all the employee missing It was extremely hard


Our first winter here was one of the worst. They called it the 100 year blizzard for Colorado Springs. We had 6 ft of snow, and no electric for 7 days. Hello and Welcome to Colorado! I've since learned the value of layers, mittens with thrums, and hats, scarves all made either with wool or super wash wool. And the Under Armor thermal underwear was worth every penny I paid for it! LOL!

They are now saying it will be like this for at least nest 5-7 days, and maybe by next Wednesday be above freezing! It wouldn't be so bad if not for the wind, but then that's a double edge sword for us since we have a wind turbine to help produce our electric. So will pray there is a small break to make tending our animals not quite so miserable!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Were are just very cold here for now. Had about 2 or so inches of snow and this time it is staying around for a bit. Usually that small of an amount is gone the next day. But the high today at my house was 23, so the snow is still here! But it is not keeping me in the house! Still going for my morning walks!


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> I went to the site and there is no such yarn. Can you find it and post the link?


I know that this has been resolved, but for anyone looking at Mary Maxim, catolog, or onliine...the Tweed is on pg 36 of catalog...but its called Aran Irish Tweed and Aran Irish Twist...I know this is not the yarn that was being discussed...its 3.99 per 30z skein...just and fyi...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

amethyst2 said:


> I know that this has been resolved, but for anyone looking at Mary Maxim, catolog, or onliine...the Tweed is on pg 36 of catalog...but its called Aran Irish Tweed and Aran Irish Twist...I know this is not the yarn that was being discussed...its 3.99 per 30z skein...just and fyi...


We have different catalogues! My page 36 has only baby yarn!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> If you go to the new catalogue, page 11, item is called Mary Maxim Starlette Ragg. Sorry, thought it was tweed! It is $3.79 a 3.5 oz skein. But it would work great for a variegated square I believe. They have brown, taupe, grey, black and denim in this type of yarn. Hope this helps!


Found it here for $2.99
http://store.knitting-warehouse.com/449234.html

Jo-Ann Fabrics on line is only $2.84
http://www.joann.com/mary-maxim-starlette-ragg-yarn/10822856.html

It is also on line @ Walmart but you don't want to go there! It says $22.99 per skein! I think maybe it is $2.29 but!!!!!

HOWEVER, read this first: 
"Mary Maxim Starlette Ragg Yarn is a striped yarn that is great for sweaters and cardigans. Starlette Ragg Yarn bring a unique twist with *a natural core wrapped with either* denim, taupe, black, or grey.
Weight category: 4, 100% acrylic, 3.5oz/100gm, 191yd/174.65m.
Gauge: 18st x 24r = 4in/10cm on size US8/5mm knitting needles.
Recommended crochet hook size H8/5mm.
Dyelotted: we are not always able to match dyelots.
*Care: Machine wash delicate cycle, tumble dry low until damp and lay flat to dry.*


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello every one I hope all is well we have 6 days left in this months square swap. I am here if you need help and if you are running behind let me know thanks.

For anyone that is interested I am also doing a KAL with a mystery dishcloth. I think I will be doing these one after another till I get tired of do it. you can check it out here. thanks
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-221219-1.html


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you Tina (silver web)
I received the squares today. I love them both. Can't wait to use the patterns for my next squares.
Fran


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Fran, you are very welcome. I'm glad you like them.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

What's with all the ads! Boo on KP!


----------



## clearwater (Oct 11, 2013)

Bubba24 said:


> Thank you Tina (silver web)
> I received the squares today. I love them both. Can't wait to use the patterns for my next squares.
> Fran


Lovely knitting!


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> Hello every one I hope all is well we have 6 days left in this months square swap. I am here if you need help and if you are running behind let me know thanks.
> 
> For anyone that is interested I am also doing a KAL with a mystery dishcloth. I think I will be doing these one after another till I get tired of do it. you can check it out here. thanks
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-221219-1.html


At the risk of sounding stupid, what is KAL? I doubt I would do this as I hate using dishcloths....have aleays hated them....just my thing...I prefer spomges...


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

amethyst2 said:


> At the risk of sounding stupid, what is KAL? I doubt I would do this as I hate using dishcloths....have aleays hated them....just my thing...I prefer spomges...


Also-is that a bell you are making?


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

amethyst2 said:


> At the risk of sounding stupid, what is KAL? I doubt I would do this as I hate using dishcloths....have aleays hated them....just my thing...I prefer spomges...


sponges even...lol


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

amethyst2 said:


> sponges even...lol


Well KAL=Knit A Long

No it is not a bell

And Sponges are ok if you boil them or nuke them before you use them each time, if not then you are just spreading bacteria and germs all over your dishes.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

amethyst2 said:


> At the risk of sounding stupid, what is KAL? I doubt I would do this as I hate using dishcloths....have aleays hated them....just my thing...I prefer spomges...


KAL knit along
CAL crochet along

I use both dishcloth and sponge. You can sterilize your sponges by putting them in the dishwasher or place a damp sponge in the microwave for 20 seconds -- will be very hot so let them cool before removing.


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Judy M said:


> KAL knit along
> CAL crochet along
> 
> I use both dishcloth and sponge. You can sterilize your sponges by putting them in the dishwasher or place a damp sponge in the microwave for 20 seconds -- will be very hot so let them cool before removing.


I usually stick mine in the dishwasher...dishcloths spread germs also...
I can get a bag of sponges...6 or 8 for $1 at the Dollar Tree store...sponges with scrubbers on the backside....
I grew up in very humid Omaha Nebr., and I clearly recall the moldew smell on the dishcloths...plus, to me, they were just too hard to handle compared to a sponge...

If a sponge has gotten to the point where it has the least odor, I will pop it in the dishwasher, but usually if its gotten that bad from someone leaving it wet on the sink, then it goes byebye....


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

I think I finally have the pictures of the squares sent to me in November, by walk4fun, Julianne....please bear with me, as my picture taking leaves a lot to be desired, and my computer is doing very odd things to my pictures from me....

Julianne said the yarn she used is "I Love This Yarn" fron Hobby Lobby. 
The varigated color is Limone, the solid is Forest.

She thinks she used the "Fleck Stitch" on the varigated square, which is as follows:
Row 1) Knit
Row 2) Purl
Row 3) K1, *P1, K1 repeat from * to end
Row 4) Purl

The solid, Forest color is a seed stitch border of 4 stitches all around, and Knit and Purl the others.

They are both really much prettier than my poor pictures show...I will keep working on getting these cameras to work right too...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very pretty! I am hoping the person I sent my squares to has received them. Oh well, such is life.



amethyst2 said:


> I think I finally have the pictures of the squares sent to me in November, by walk4fun, Julianne....please bear with me, as my picture taking leaves a lot to be desired, and my computer is doing very odd things to my pictures from me....
> 
> Julianne said the yarn she used is "I Love This Yarn" fron Hobby Lobby.
> The varigated color is Limone, the solid is Forest.
> ...


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Very pretty! I am hoping the person I sent my squares to has received them. Oh well, such is life.


Yeah, there just aren't enough squares shown to account for those made and sent.
Wish more people would post pics of the ones they received.


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice to see pictures of the squares!!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

UPDATE 12/11/2013


AN email went out asking if you had mailed your green squares tonight. I am just doing it as a reminder deadline is approaching. 

Please keep me in the loop

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

My green squares from Tennknitter. We both used the same variegated green


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

What green Square and pink I have seen all look great. I am sorry I do not comment on every photo.

I think for the white squares I am going to create a link just for photos.


----------



## clearwater (Oct 11, 2013)

Angelina Camille said:


> My green squares from Tennknitter. We both used the same variegated green


Beautiful knitting!


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Angelina Camille said:


> My green squares from Tennknitter. We both used the same variegated green


Your squares are lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Here are my green squares from Grandma Judy. Thank you Judy. The squares are perfect. I love the design on both of them and no, the tweed is not too dark. I really do love both squares but I am in love with the green tweed. I wonder if I can get a similar color in wool for a hat. I think my son would love that color. Great job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Sorry you can't see the design in the dark one. It is a very nice design in person but I can't seem to get it to show up in a photo. I need some photography lessons. :lol: :lol:


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> What green Square and pink I have seen all look great. I am sorry I do not comment on every photo.
> 
> I think for the white squares I am going to create a link just for photos.


Great idea!!!!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Angelina Camille said:


> My green squares from Tennknitter. We both used the same variegated green


What are the patterns she used? I received pink sqs from her and she does lovely work!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Ooohhh ... pretty!! I haven't received my green squares yet. I hope I get them soon!


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

either have I............hope they come soon


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

m2hvnfn & Jocar6 - have they given the tracking numbers yet?


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> m2hvnfn & Jocar6 - have they given the tracking numbers yet?


Not me yet ... she messaged me a couple weeks ago and said she was busy but would get it out ... that was before Thanksgiving ... I hope everything is okay! She has already received mine ... hope she liked them, she did verify that she received them.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I have lost my angel list and I need to know who MY angels were. I have a big big problem


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I have lost my angel list and I need to know who MY angels were. I have a big big problem


PM me ... I can be on your angel list! Let me know what the big, big problem is.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

PM me Maybe I can be of help and be an angel What is your big big problem


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I already signed up to be one of your Angles Chris. Let me know when I can help.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Totally off topic, I apologize, do ya'll want to come to my place & help decorate the cookies. I've done probably less than 1/4. Have holly, trees, stars, more bells poinsettias & light bulbs left.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

knitwit549 said:


> Totally off topic, I apologize, do ya'll want to come to my place & help decorate the cookies. I've done probably less than 1/4. Have holly, trees, stars, more bells poinsettias & light bulbs left.


Care to share your recipe?


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have received my green squares and love them. Sadly, I have no camera to show them off. Thank you Mary Pat!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely looking food!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Here's the cookie recipe for those who want it.


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

Everything looks so good, you did a wonderful job. Wish I were there to help eat them.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

myajam said:


> Everything looks so good, you did a wonderful job. Wish I were there to help eat them.


Thanks, since ya'll aren't here help eat, I'm bringing in most of it to the office on Monday. (They'll eat ANYTHING!)


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

UPDATE: 12/14/2013

IT IS VERY IMPORTANT THAT EVERYONE MAKES SURE I KNOW YOU ARE GOING TO BE LATE IN MAILING AND ALSO THAT I KNOW YOU HAVE MAILED. IF YOU SEND ME THE MAILING INFORMATION AND I DO NOT UPDATE THE GROUP ACTIVITY IN ONE DAY MAKE SURE TO EMAIL ME AND REMIND ME. 

ALSO FROM THIS POINT ON IF YOU FAIL TO INFORM ME OF THE ABOVE ISSUES IT COULD RESULT IN YOU BEING REMOVED FROM THE SWAP BECAUSE I WILL THINK YOU HAVE DECIDED NOT TO DO THE SWAP.

I AM FAR TO BUSY TO KEEP REMIND ADULTS OF RULES THAT NEED TO BE FOLLOWED.

THANKS EVERYONE AND I HOPE EVERYONE IS HAVING FUN WITH THIS SWAP. 
CHRIS


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

So everyone knows I have pneumonia and I am doing ok just coughing and hard to breath. I also have Asthma mixed into the mix with the pneumonia. I apologize ahead of time if I am a little slow at the beginning of the next month. I have no clue why I am staying sick this year for. I have not been this way in several years. I just hope everyone is well and that everyone has a great holiday. 

Happy knitting and crocheting to all


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> UPDATE: 12/14/2013
> 
> IT IS VERY IMPORTANT THAT EVERYONE MAKES SURE I KNOW YOU ARE GOING TO BE LATE IN MAILING AND ALSO THAT I KNOW YOU HAVE MAILED. IF YOU SEND ME THE MAILING INFORMATION AND I DO NOT UPDATE THE GROUP ACTIVITY IN ONE DAY MAKE SURE TO EMAIL ME AND REMIND ME.
> 
> ...


I know how difficult it is to keep track of all this and I commend you for not "flipping out" when this happens!
Please, people, be responsible!


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

Get well soon CHris


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> Here's the cookie recipe for those who want it.


How about those fudge recipes too? LOL


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Chris,
I hope you are feeling better... Please rest up and take your meds! Don't exert yourself, and if I can be of any assistance
please drop me a line.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> So everyone knows I have pneumonia and I am doing ok just coughing and hard to breath. I also have Asthma mixed into the mix with the pneumonia. I apologize ahead of time if I am a little slow at the beginning of the next month. I have no clue why I am staying sick this year for. I have not been this way in several years. I just hope everyone is well and that everyone has a great holiday.
> 
> Happy knitting and crocheting to all


We all really hope you are resting to try to get better. You have to be very careful with your health issues. If I can do anything at all to help you out, please just message me. Let your family know that you can't be doing all the running around they want you to do ... nothing like feeling being taken advantage of when you don't feel well.

Wishing you a very Merry Christmas and a happy and healthy New Year!

I still have not received any info on my green squares from my swap partner ... she did receive hers from me ... I hope she is doing well. Please let me know if you have heard anything from her.


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> UPDATE 12/11/2013
> 
> AN email went out asking if you had mailed your green squares tonight. I am just doing it as a reminder deadline is approaching.
> 
> ...


I didn't see that email, but the answer is yes...and I received mine from wlk4fun...Julie....

Mary Pat


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

UPDATE 12/15/2013

Just to let everyone know I will not be giving out new partners for a few more days. I still have 13 people to mail including me. Once I get tracking numbers or conformation that the green squares have been mailed, I will go ahead and give out the white/grey/black partners. If you have question be PM me. I will try my best to answer all concerns as fast as I can

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

For those who asked, hopefully here are the recipes for the fudges.


Yay! looks like it worked.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Here is the list of people that I am waiting on. They have not mailed their green squares according to my records
aquaciser1
cindye6556
GigglysGran
Judithlynn
Michelle10n
Montana Gramma
rderemer
ssusan

IF YOU ARE ON THE LIST AND MAILED LET ME KNOW 

As soon as I get mailing information on then members I will post the new partners for the White/Grey/Black squares.

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Did Aquaciser1 have 2 partners? I was her partner for the green and I did post pics of the sqs I received.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Here is a link that you can post your pictures for the White/Grey/ Black squares when you receive them.

This thread is getting to long to keep adding pictures and other non-swap related items

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-223250-1.html#4483429

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

everyone has been discussing what to do for silver. I thought I would show you what I am doing for this month white Variegated and what I have gotten for my silver.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

I wish the stores around here carried pretty yarn like that. Very pretty Chris


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Chris, are those for your solid?

ETA - BTW - there is a Red Heart Shimmer in Zebra that would be a perfect variegated for the silver solid! I bought it at A.C. Moore.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> Chris, are those for your solid?
> 
> ETA - BTW - there is a Red Heart Shimmer in Zebra that would be a perfect variegated for the silver solid! I bought it at A.C. Moore.


I am using the Silver Sparkle for my Variegated on the gold/silver month. I have a gold solid color from red heart that I am going to use for the solid color

the white is my variegated for this month


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Jocar6 said:


> I wish the stores around here carried pretty yarn like that. Very pretty Chris


I got the silver from Wal-mart and the white from Hobby lobby. you can mail order the colors as well


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Here is a silver yarn from Red Heart:

http://www.redheart.com/yarn/classic/silver

The second one is called Millenium:

http://www.redheart.com/yarn/classic/silver


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> Here is a link that you can post your pictures for the White/Grey/ Black squares when you receive them.
> 
> This thread is getting to long to keep adding pictures and other non-swap related items
> 
> ...


Hi Chris...I've tried 2 different ways to access this link, but it seems to not work? amd my screen name is amethysT2....looks like you have me in some places as the "t" being 'sr'...probably just a typo....


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

amethyst2 said:


> Hi Chris...I've tried 2 different ways to access this link, but it seems to not work? amd my screen name is amethysT2....looks like you have me in some places as the "t" being 'sr'...probably just a typo....


NO it is not a typo. They just deleted because they said it had no picture
I will try to make another posting


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I have a white and variegated sqs done. Do you want me to send you a picture to post?


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Here is a link to a stitch pattern you may like. This towel is 12" wide!!!!! CO of 60 stitches.

http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=55538220&media=BE131219&elink=1--TriangleTowelsPattern&utm_source=media&utm_medium=bem&utm_campaign=BE131219&utm_content=1--TriangleTowelsPattern


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> I have a white and variegated sqs done. Do you want me to send you a picture to post?


you can


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you! Looks interesting!



SwampCatNana said:


> Here is a link to a stitch pattern you may like. This towel is 12" wide!!!!! CO of 60 stitches.
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=55538220&media=BE131219&elink=1--TriangleTowelsPattern&utm_source=media&utm_medium=bem&utm_campaign=BE131219&utm_content=1--TriangleTowelsPattern


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> you can


Here is the only way I can send you the pictures. Just copy them and post them to the new thread.

The white sq is Simple Ladder stitch, the variegated is Corssed stockinette stitch.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I really need everyone that has not mailed their GREEN SQUARES to mail them or you need to let me know NOW if you are mailing them or not. 

If my mind does not change after this month I may just stop the swap. It is way to hard to deal with people that cannot do a simple task.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Your black & white squares are wonderful! Wish I had them... 
:lol:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

For those of us that are still looking for patterns that actually make a 12" square this was posted on my Facebook page:

http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/blog/?cat=31

From Creative Knitting Magazine.

This is a link to a website that was there as well, and it looked to have a few interesting things as well....

Now if there was only a few more hours in every day......


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I really need everyone that has not mailed their GREEN SQUARES to mail them or you need to let me know NOW if you are mailing them or not.
> 
> If my mind does not change after this month I may just stop the swap. It is way to hard to deal with people that cannot do a simple task.


I agree ... come on people ... we are all adults ... Chris doesn't have time to babysit adults acting like school kids ... no one should need that much reminding!

Chris - I'm sorry that this has turned into a hassle ... adults need to be responsible ... if you agreed to do the swap, then DO IT! Chris has gone above and beyond doing not only his part as co-ordinator, but babysitter, moderator, communication person (which is way too much).

Please don't feel overly frustrated ... I know it's hard not to, but it is a simple decision ... do the swap or cancel it. Hope you are feeling better from your health issues. Let us know (the ones that do what they are told to) what you want to do. I, for one, appreciate all you have done and feel your frustrations. Keep your chin up Chris!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

m2hvnfn said:


> I agree ... come on people ... we are all adults ... Chris doesn't have time to babysit adults acting like school kids ... no one should need that much reminding!
> 
> Chris - I'm sorry that this has turned into a hassle ... adults need to be responsible ... if you agreed to do the swap, then DO IT! Chris has gone above and beyond doing not only his part as co-ordinator, but babysitter, moderator, communication person (which is way too much).
> 
> Please don't feel overly frustrated ... I know it's hard not to, but it is a simple decision ... do the swap or cancel it. Hope you are feeling better from your health issues. Let us know (the ones that do what they are told to) what you want to do. I, for one, appreciate all you have done and feel your frustrations. Keep your chin up Chris!


DITTO!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

wlk4fun647 said:


> Your black & white squares are wonderful! Wish I had them...
> :lol:


Thank you. They were really very easy. If you want the patterns ler me know. I'll PM them to you or you can PM me your email.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hang in there Chris. I am one of the ones who have not received their green squares yet. If I don't get them oh well, I did send mine!

Hope your health is getting better. It is never a good time to be sick and in the winter it seems to make a person feel worse! My cure all is honey! In tea if you drink tea. I don't so I get mine on kaiser rolls! along with a little cinnamon. Don't know why it works for me but it does.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well I need to remake my pink one that I mailed one was to small and one the thread came a lose. I will get them made as fast as possible. if you do not get you squares let me know


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> Well I need to remake my pink one that I mailed one was to small and one the thread came a lose. I will get them made as fast as possible. if you do not get you squares let me know


Is it the solid or variegated pink?


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> For those of us that are still looking for patterns that actually make a 12" square this was posted on my Facebook page:
> 
> http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/blog/?cat=31
> 
> ...


Cindy... Thank you SO much for this link!!! You wouldn't believe
much time I wasted trying to figure out how many stitches to cast on, in order to make a pattern that measures 12"!!!
They were either too small, or too large, or just plain "boring"!
This will help me so much!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Here is the only way I can send you the pictures. Just copy them and post them to the new thread.
> 
> The white sq is Simple Ladder stitch, the variegated is Corssed stockinette stitch.


Any pattern for the 12" squares? How many did you cast on?
Thanks much!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I've been casting on 44 stitches for #7 needles.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

wlk4fun647 said:


> Cindy... Thank you SO much for this link!!! You wouldn't believe
> much time I wasted trying to figure out how many stitches to cast on, in order to make a pattern that measures 12"!!!
> They were either too small, or too large, or just plain "boring"!
> This will help me so much!


LOL! Yes, as a matter of fact I would.....Been there,done that bought the T-shirt, said a couple of words that shan't be repeated, and thought frogs had invaded Colorado, and taken up residence in my house..... :hunf: :evil: :hunf: 

I feel sorry for my first 2 swap partners since they didn't get anything "fancy", just basic mindless squares. But I also hope they know and understand that there was a lot of love knit into every stitch!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

wlk4fun647 said:


> Any pattern for the 12" squares? How many did you cast on?
> Thanks much!


Check lower right for more on this link:
http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/blog/?p=1383

Here is a Google page with some:
http://www.google.com/search?q=12%22+knitted+squares+patterns&espv=210&es_sm=93&source=lnms&sa=X&ei=6_W2UqivOcSHkQetzIGYBw&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAA&biw=774&bih=499&dpr=1.1

*ETA* - I checked both links and they work.
I didn't add pics bc I didn't want to give away what my sqs look like before sending. However, I did get them mostly from these 2 links.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Check lower right for more on this link:
> http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/blog/?p=1383
> 
> Here is a Google page with some:
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing these links! I did several searches and didn't come up with most of them... I even purchased 2 books from Amazon to try to find some patterns.
They weren't as good as these.
Thanks again!
Julianne


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

wlk4fun647 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing these links! I did several searches and didn't come up with most of them... I even purchased 2 books from Amazon to try to find some patterns.
> They weren't as good as these.
> Thanks again!
> Julianne


That's what I love about KP! Always someone around to help. If you need any more help, even with a sts pattern, please PM me!

I think the hardest thing is finding a pattern for the variegated yarns. I found the Star Stitch seems to work the best. Or the Basket Weave.


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> LOL! Yes, as a matter of fact I would.....Been there,done that bought the T-shirt, said a couple of words that shan't be repeated, and thought frogs had invaded Colorado, and taken up residence in my house..... :hunf: :evil: :hunf:
> 
> I feel sorry for my first 2 swap partners since they didn't get anything "fancy", just basic mindless squares. But I also hope they know and understand that there was a lot of love knit into every stitch!


We'll said, you put a smile on my face when you mentioned the frogs in residence


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> That's what I love about KP! Always someone around to help. If you need any more help, even with a sts pattern, please PM me!
> 
> I think the hardest thing is finding a pattern for the variegated yarns. I found the Star Stitch seems to work the best. Or the Basket Weave.


I like the star stitch, did you already post the pattern?

Thanks
BJ


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

Pretty, pretty!!!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

HappyKnitting said:


> I like the star stitch, did you already post the pattern?
> 
> Thanks
> BJ


Here it is.
*Star Stitch*

Stitch Pattern: Multiple of 4 + 1

Row 1 (right side): Knit

Row 2: P1, *MS ((make star:see below)), P1; rep from * to end

Row 3: Knit

Row 4: P3, MS, *P1, MS; rep from * to last 3 sts, P3.

Rep these 4 rows.

***Make Star Pattern: Purl 3 sts together, leaving the stitches on the left-hand needle. Wrap the yarn around the needle; then purl the same 3 sts together again. Slip onto right needle.*

NOTES: I made a border of garter stitch all around. You can make as many rows and sts as you want.
I made 4 rows of garter for top and bottom. For the side I made 4 garter sts on both sides.
*So a knit row would be like:*
Sl1, k4, k across to last 5 sts...k4, p1.
*Star row would be:*
Sl1, k4, P1, *MS ((make star:see below)), P1; rep from * to last 5 sts...k4, p1


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

star stitch


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

HappyKnitting said:


> We'll said, you put a smile on my face when you mentioned the frogs in residence


I'm so glad to give you a smile. If I was back home in FL, could listen to the bull frogs sing, the knitting frogs holler, and me cuss all at the same time....LOL!


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks SwampCatNana and Judy M!!!

BJ


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> I'm so glad to give you a smile. If I was back home in FL, could listen to the bull frogs sing, the knitting frogs holler, and me cuss all at the same time....LOL!


   :roll:   ;-) :!:


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Anyone have the link to the list of partners? I keep losing it!!!!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/group_activity.jsp?gracnum=130#15635


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/group_activity.jsp?gracnum=130#15635


Thank you, Cindy! I will bookmark it!!!! NOW!!!!!!!

DARN!!!! There is no way to bookmark it.

How do you keep track of it, Cindy?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Thank you, Cindy! I will bookmark it!!!! NOW!!!!!!!
> 
> DARN!!!! There is no way to bookmark it.
> 
> How do you keep track of it, Cindy?


I sent it to myself as a private message here on forum, along with pasting the link into the word doc I have with links for patterns, and actual patterns themselves for the swap.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!! Hoping you have a wonderful holiday to all my KP swapper's!! 

Ours will still be wonderful ... although we have been with no power since Saturday ... we are not supposed to get it back until Friday or Saturday after Christmas ... thankful for the generator!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> Thank you, Cindy! I will bookmark it!!!! NOW!!!!!!!
> 
> DARN!!!! There is no way to bookmark it.
> 
> How do you keep track of it, Cindy?


all you have to do is to bookmark it is to press CTRL and D at the same time


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS!! Hoping you have a wonderful holiday to all my KP swapper's!!
> 
> Ours will still be wonderful ... although we have been with no power since Saturday ... we are not supposed to get it back until Friday or Saturday after Christmas ... thankful for the generator!


Merry Christmas to you as well. Sorry you're having to deal with such horrible weather and it aftermath. Yes, generators are one of the most wonderful creations in the world, as long as you can keep enough gas in them to keep them running.

Try to stay warm, and enjoy what I'm sure is lots of peace and quiet.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> all you have to do is to bookmark it is to press CTRL and D at the same time


Chris, I think she meant adding it to her list of "my bookmarks" here on the forum, and that's not possible. Yes, you can add it to your list of favorites in your browser, but if like me have so many of them would constantly be search for it in the list.


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

Have a very Blessed and Merry Christmas!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Merry Christmas to you as well. Sorry you're having to deal with such horrible weather and it aftermath. Yes, generators are one of the most wonderful creations in the world, as long as you can keep enough gas in them to keep them running.
> 
> Try to stay warm, and enjoy what I'm sure is lots of peace and quiet.


Thanks ... our generator runs our heat, water, shower, toilets, refrigerator, tv, computers ... so we are in good shape ... but I think we have spent twice as much in gas to keep it running than what my electric bill would be for the whole month!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> all you have to do is to bookmark it is to press CTRL and D at the same time


AHA! Thanks! I think that was mentioned before but of course at my age one tends to forget things not used daily!!!! Whew!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> but think we have spent twice as much in gas to keep it running than what my electric bill would be for the whole month!


I understand that as well. We have one that runs our whole house, and one that runs our well because of the livestock, and I just about cry when I have to fill the gas tanks for them. We're hoping though that after the new year to be able to connect our wind turbine into the system to provide power when the electric goes down so we don't have to run the gene as much.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> I understand that as well. We have one that runs our whole house, and one that runs our well because of the livestock, and I just about cry when I have to fill the gas tanks for them. We're hoping though that after the new year to be able to connect our wind turbine into the system to provide power when the electric goes down so we don't have to run the gene as much.


Oh, that would be nice ... we just have to be careful not to have every light in the house on, but we are good to go. We got hit with an ice storm and have a 1/4" thick ice on everything. We had to cut 3 trees apart just to get out of our driveway. Hope you stay safe and warm ... have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Chris, I think she meant adding it to her list of "my bookmarks" here on the forum, and that's not possible. Yes, you can add it to your list of favorites in your browser, but if like me have so many of them would constantly be search for it in the list.


Make folders and name them with what you put in them. That is what I have done.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Chris, I think she meant adding it to her list of "my bookmarks" here on the forum, and that's not possible. Yes, you can add it to your list of favorites in your browser, but if like me have so many of them would constantly be search for it in the list.


YES. Thanks, Cindy.


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> all you have to do is to bookmark it is to press CTRL and D at the same time


OR....go to your private messages...and look for Chris' messages...that's much easier for me since I'm not certain what Windows 8 will do with anything I might save...  :roll: ;-) :XD:


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Anyone out there who has an extra set of the white sqs they want to swap? I usually have 2 partners and made 2 sets but ended up with only 1 partner.
Anyone need a set of green sqs? Did you dend your green sqs only to have your partner not send a set back? I'd be glad to make you a set if you like.
PM me, please.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

amethyst2 said:


> OR....go to your private messages...and look for Chris' messages...that's much easier for me since I'm not certain what Windows 8 will do with anything I might save...  :roll: ;-) :XD:


I'm in the same boat as you. I cried when my DH told me that he couldn't get the "old" windows to work on my new computer, and even replacing the hard drive and starting fresh didn't work. I like to think I'm fairly computer literate, but I can't stand 8!


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> Anyone out there who has an extra set of the white sqs they want to swap? I usually have 2 partners and made 2 sets but ended up with only 1 partner.
> Anyone need a set of green sqs? Did you dend your green sqs only to have your partner not send a set back? I'd be glad to make you a set if you like.
> PM me, please.


private message sent


----------



## clearwater (Oct 11, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> Anyone out there who has an extra set of the white sqs they want to swap? I usually have 2 partners and made 2 sets but ended up with only 1 partner.
> Anyone need a set of green sqs? Did you dend your green sqs only to have your partner not send a set back? I'd be glad to make you a set if you like.
> PM me, please.


That's very kind and thoughtful of you!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

clearwater said:


> That's very kind and thoughtful of you!


Unlike many of you here, I have plenty of time as I live alone and am responsible only for myself, and my 2 furbabies!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have my squares done. Hopefully I will get to the post office next week. My back went out Christmas Eve and cannot drive right now.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

These are from my 2nd "green" partner, Donna Erikson!
Thank you, Donna! They are going to look great in my afghan!


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> These are from my 2nd "green" partner, Donna Erikson!
> Thank you, Donna! They are going to look great in my afghan!


Very pretty! Thanks for sharing
BJ


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> These are from my 2nd "green" partner, Donna Erikson!
> Thank you, Donna! They are going to look great in my afghan!


Beaautiful


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. I cried when my DH told me that he couldn't get the "old" windows to work on my new computer, and even replacing the hard drive and starting fresh didn't work. I like to think I'm fairly computer literate, but I can't stand 8!


I too thought how neat that I could get away from Vista....but oh what a disaster 8 is...and my hubby went ahead and installed 8.1 which is even ten times worse than 8....and there is NO WAY TO GET RID OF EITHER...


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey, everyone, I found a super neat website...called NewStitchaDay.com....
I was looking at an afghan pattern on Knit Picky, and noticed their KAL....for 2012...they alternated months between knitting or crocheting....they have all these fantastic video tutorials on there too...the square patterns are for 2012, and they hadn't put 2013 up yet, but that shouldn't make any difference...If you go there, look for the January Afghan Knit-a-long Square NewStitchaDay.com

They show 12 x 12 squares. but they say to block them to 10 x 10....this should help a lot of us who are just doing guesswork trying to get to the 12 x 12 measurement...I know for a fact the size of needle I use on the same pattern, comes out much smaller or larger than what I wanted, and that pattern is for a 12 x 12 square...

Just wanted you all to find the site and to see all these really cool, new and daring patterns. They also don't look terribly difficult either...

Hope everyone had a nice Christmas, even tho you may not have had electricity...we know about those horrid holiday storms here in Colorado...but at least we didn't lose our power in '82...that was the last BIG blizzard I remember we had here...I know there was another in the 90's when the airport was closed, but the Denver Broncos were driven there to catch their charter flight to play their game...money talks, folks, money talks...and we little people don't have the voices....anyway, hoping you all have a very HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

amethyst2 said:


> I too thought how neat that I could get away from Vista....but oh what a disaster 8 is...and my hubby went ahead and installed 8.1 which is even ten times worse than 8....and there is NO WAY TO GET RID OF EITHER...


Hubby installed that on HIS computer...I did a system restore to get rid of 8.1, and thought I had gotten rid of that bugger, but my computer still shows 8.1... arrrgggghhhhh :hunf:  :roll: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :|


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

amethyst2 said:


> Hey, everyone, I found a super neat website...called NewStitchaDay.com....
> I was looking at an afghan pattern on Knit Picky, and noticed their KAL....for 2012...they alternated months between knitting or crocheting....they have all these fantastic video tutorials on there too...the square patterns are for 2012, and they hadn't put 2013 up yet, but that shouldn't make any difference...If you go there, look for the January Afghan Knit-a-long Square NewStitchaDay.com
> 
> They show 12 x 12 squares. but they say to block them to 10 x 10....this should help a lot of us who are just doing guesswork trying to get to the 12 x 12 measurement...I know for a fact the size of needle I use on the same pattern, comes out much smaller or larger than what I wanted, and that pattern is for a 12 x 12 square...
> ...


or try this:
http://newstitchaday.com/january-afghan-knit-a-long-square/


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

amethyst2
Hope everyone had a nice Christmas said:


> As I post this at 5 am MST it's currently 15 degrees, with a wind chill of -2 here on the plains east of Colorado Springs with a dusting of snow!
> 
> We moved here (from FL) almost 8 years ago, and the next winter is when the "100 year" storm hit Co. Springs. We went a total of 14 days with no electric,water, or heat other than a small kerosene heater. Had a small generator that we were able to use for short periods to power some things. So thankful we didn't have livestock at the time, since it was hard enough keeping us going. I can tell you though, after surviving the aftermath of tropical storms and no electric in FL, and no electric here I'd much rather be without electric in cold than in 90 degree weather, with 95% humidity. You can always put more clothing on, and get warm, but you can only strip down so far..... So I do understand what our friends in the NE are going through, and feel for them. Hopefully they will all have their power restored soon, and be able to start the new year on a good note. In the mean time, stay warm and safe.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

amethyst2 said:


> Hey, everyone, I found a super neat website...called NewStitchaDay.com....
> I was looking at an afghan pattern on Knit Picky, and noticed their KAL....for 2012...they alternated months between knitting or crocheting....they have all these fantastic video tutorials on there too...the square patterns are for 2012, and they hadn't put 2013 up yet, but that shouldn't make any difference...If you go there, look for the January Afghan Knit-a-long Square NewStitchaDay.com
> 
> They show 12 x 12 squares. but they say to block them to 10 x 10....this should help a lot of us who are just doing guesswork trying to get to the 12 x 12 measurement...I know for a fact the size of needle I use on the same pattern, comes out much smaller or larger than what I wanted, and that pattern is for a 12 x 12 square...
> ...


I posted the link to the KAL afghan waaaayyy back. I learned lots of things from that site. They have live lessons and I took 3 of them!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I had never done an afghan before so 12 X 12 sqs were new to me. I learned fast that my best bet was to use size 7, 8, or 9 needles with #4 worsted yarn. 
Then I added 2 sts for the edging, and 3 sts for each of the side borders. 
From there you take the pattern you want to use and figure how many sts to cast on. I've used anywhere from 47 sts CO to 54 sts.
It seems this is the range that works best for me.
If I need to keep the number of CO sts, and it knits up to less than 12", I know I have to up the size of my needles. 
And vice-versa.
I do 3 or 4 rows of knit and then measure the width. So much easier that way. Better than knitting 5 or 10 rows and having to rip it out!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> I had never done an afghan before so 12 X 12 sqs were new to me. I learned fast that my best bet was to use size 7, 8, or 9 needles with #4 worsted yarn.
> Then I added 2 sts for the edging, and 3 sts for each of the side borders.
> From there you take the pattern you want to use and figure how many sts to cast on. I've used anywhere from 47 sts CO to 54 sts.
> It seems this is the range that works best for me.
> ...


That is very much the same way that I also do it. Except I usually do 6 rows for each end for borders it all depends on the pattern


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I would like to request some prayer for Michelle10n one of the members of this swap. Her daughter went into surgery in November to have her tonsil removed and the surgery something happen and the little girl is still in the hospital. Then on Christmas her husband was talking to the nurse and something happen and he is now in ICU think he may have had a stroke. I will be praying for her as well. 

I have also temporarily removed her from the swap till at a time she will be able to preform the tack needing in the swap. I hope no one and I also hope she does not get mad at me for removing her temporarily and that I also shared the family issues with all of you.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I would like to request some prayer for Michelle10n one of the members of this swap. Her daughter went into surgery in November to have her tonsil removed and the surgery something happen and the little girl is still in the hospital. Then on Christmas her husband was talking to the nurse and something happen and he is now in ICU think he may have had a stroke. I will be praying for her as well.
> 
> I have also temporarily removed her from the swap till at a time she will be able to preform the tack needing in the swap. I hope no one and I also hope she does not get mad at me for removing her temporarily and that I also shared the family issues with all of you.


Thank you for reporting this, I'm sure she will need our support and prayers.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

I have been praying for her daughter for weeks now I am so sad to hear about her husband I will add him to my prayer list. This is all so very sad



chriso1972 said:


> I would like to request some prayer for Michelle10n one of the members of this swap. Her daughter went into surgery in November to have her tonsil removed and the surgery something happen and the little girl is still in the hospital. Then on Christmas her husband was talking to the nurse and something happen and he is now in ICU think he may have had a stroke. I will be praying for her as well.
> 
> I have also temporarily removed her from the swap till at a time she will be able to preform the tack needing in the swap. I hope no one and I also hope she does not get mad at me for removing her temporarily and that I also shared the family issues with all of you.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Anyone know what this stitch is?


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> Anyone know what this stitch is?


it is very similar to the Double Lace Rib Stitch


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> Anyone know what this stitch is?


No but it sure is pretty


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy New Year to all my KAL members. To let you know there is a new and exciting dishcloth ready to begin. I would suggest pink or red for this cloth. Special thanks to Kathy for allowing me to use her patterns in my KAL. I am sure you will see more of her work in the near future.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Happy new year Chris. Prayers and love


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> Happy New Year to all my KAL members. To let you know there is a new and exciting dishcloth ready to begin. I would suggest pink or red for this cloth. Special thanks to Kathy for allowing me to use her patterns in my KAL. I am sure you will see more of her work in the near future.


Happy New Year Chris I hope you hace a very Happy and Healthy 2014


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

!


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> !


Same to you I wish you and all the knitters in our group a very Happy and Healthy New Year


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Angelina Camille said:


> Happy new year Chris. Prayers and love


I second Angelina's wish, and extend it to all here...

Is this the girl who was put on life support after a simple tonsilectomy? 13 year old? Altho NO surgery is ever 'simple', in terms of how many are done, its considered simple. My prayers to our group knitter and her family.

Have a Happy 2014 !


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

amethyst2 said:


> I second Angelina's wish, and extend it to all here...
> 
> Is this the girl who was put on life support after a simple tonsilectomy? 13 year old? Altho NO surgery is ever 'simple', in terms of how many are done, its considered simple. My prayers to our group knitter and her family.
> 
> Have a Happy 2014 !


A different girl


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

amethyst2 said:


> I second Angelina's wish, and extend it to all here...
> 
> Is this the girl who was put on life support after a simple tonsilectomy? 13 year old? Altho NO surgery is ever 'simple', in terms of how many are done, its considered simple. My prayers to our group knitter and her family.
> 
> Have a Happy 2014 !


No Michelle's daughter is 11


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have never knit an afghan before, and I need some advice on how to join the aquares...I am leaning toward knitting on some black yarn by picking up stitches on the outer and inner stitches of each square...or more clearly, make an outside border in black, and then outline each square in black and then add those to the afghan as I go...any comments or suggestions? It doesn't look too difficult to make the border and then border each square with black, or grey or whatever color I choose.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

amethyst2 said:


> I have never knit an afghan before, and I need some advice on how to join the aquares...I am leaning toward knitting on some black yarn by picking up stitches on the outer and inner stitches of each square...or more clearly, make an outside border in black, and then outline each square in black and then add those to the afghan as I go...any comments or suggestions? It doesn't look too difficult to make the border and then border each square with black, or grey or whatever color I choose.


I'm not even thinking of this until all the sqs are in. I have no idea how I want to place them yet.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Love, health, and happiness!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I was actually thinking of doing this also but hubby was saying maybe white because I have so much white!



amethyst2 said:


> I have never knit an afghan before, and I need some advice on how to join the aquares...I am leaning toward knitting on some black yarn by picking up stitches on the outer and inner stitches of each square...or more clearly, make an outside border in black, and then outline each square in black and then add those to the afghan as I go...any comments or suggestions? It doesn't look too difficult to make the border and then border each square with black, or grey or whatever color I choose.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I was actually thinking of doing this also but hubby was saying maybe white because I have so much white!


Oh, then, well you may definitely need to add some color (LOL), which the squares will probably do. By the time we get all our squares, you may decide on a totally different color. So let's see black or white or .... Let your imagination run wild :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> I was actually thinking of doing this also but hubby was saying maybe white because I have so much white!


White would be pretty too...if you look at the topics under Varigated Yarn...there is a picture of an afghan that has all of the colors surrounded by the black...it is so striking...I also found an afghan that used knit 'squares', and used black to outline them so they look crocheted...it is soooo pretty, but I think its knitted in the feather and fan lace pattern, and those stitches are used to 'hook' on to the black yarn...I have a copy of this in my binder that I just finished putting together...will try to find the link and put it on here...its the stained glass look only knitted...

Anyway, I want to have some kind of plan in my head as to how to put this together...lol...I will probably do this but still like to hear everyone's ideas...

Have a Happy Knit Year....and a New one too...


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/11/9/1384048483555-thetempest.jpg


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

amethyst2 said:


> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/11/9/1384048483555-thetempest.jpg


Here is the one afghan I was talking about...if you go look at the Topic, Varigated Yarn, you will see the one I mentioned using the feather & fan pattern


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

http://blogs.thetucker.com/knit/2010/12/29/stained-glass-ripple-afghan/

And, here is the knitted Stained Glass Ripple Afghan...I found this method intriguing...


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

amethyst2 said:


> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/11/9/1384048483555-thetempest.jpg


very nice with the black borders


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I was thinking of doing black to put the squares together. Many years ago I did an afghan and used black and it just looked so "rich". Wish I had a photo but it was a gift about 20 years ago.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

amethyst2 said:


> Here is the one afghan I was talking about...if you go look at the Topic, Varigated Yarn, you will see the one I mentioned using the feather & fan pattern


This only shows a picture.

Take a look at this one: http://www.knitandcrochetnow.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/3-105-Knit-Stained-Glass-Afghan-by-Susan-Levin.pdf


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Look what I found! Brava worsted in Silver - $2.99!

http://www.knitpicks.com/cfYarns/Yarn_Display.cfm?ID=5420219&buy_individually=26363&media=BE140102&elink=1--BravaWorstedInSilver&utm_source=media&utm_medium=bem&utm_campaign=BE140102&utm_content=1--BravaWorstedInSilver


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

There aer so many diff sts here: http://www.google.com/search?q=Diagonal+Checks+knitting+stitch&espv=210&es_sm=93&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=QIHIUof5FZXNsQS994LQDw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=810&bih=500#imgdii=_

It says Diagonal Check stitch but it really is all kinds! Click on a picture you like then click on Visit Page. There are so many I got lost for 1/2 an hour!


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow! What a great resource. You are right -- it is really easy to get lost there. Lost, but fun!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Here are 3 more stitches that are super easy!

http://cubbyholes.wordpress.com/2012/04/21/s-is-for/

Not sure if I posted this resource before so......

http://theghanaproject.wordpress.com/about/


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you SwampCatNana! I bookmarked those to go back to for my next block!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just copied 2 patterns. Can't wait to do them.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

So glad to be of help. If you need any further help, just PM me!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

After considered thinking and all the trouble and complaint of so many. I have came to a heart breaking decision. After everyone mails this months square the white/grey and black colors I am NO LONGER having this swap. I am really sorry I know some were great at it and some were not. I have so many that after this month is no longer going to do the swap that I am dropping the swap. If you wish to continue making your own square then by all means continue that effort. 

AGAIN THERE WILL BE NO MORE SWAPPING AFTER THIS MONTH. 

SORRY FOR THE TROUBLE THAT I HAVE CAUSED.

Are more than welcome to come work on my Mystery Dishcloth knit-a-long


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> After considered thinking and all the trouble and complaint of so many. I have came to a heart breaking decision. After everyone mails this months square the white/grey and black colors I am NO LONGER having this swap. I am really sorry I know some were great at it and some were not. I have so many that after this month is no longer going to do the swap that I am dropping the swap. If you wish to continue making your own square then by all means continue that effort.
> 
> AGAIN THERE WILL BE NO MORE SWAPPING AFTER THIS MONTH.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear this Chris.......I know it has been difficult for you. Some times things just don't work out as you expect. I hope this releives some of your stress. You have a big heart and I am so sorry it didn't work for you. I will comtinue with the dishcloths You haven't caused any trouble at all. YOu are tryng to do something fun and interesting and it didn't work out for some people. Some people jump into things and then find out it is too much for them.

Caroline


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Well that's too bad. I was enjoying this. I will continue to make my squares for myself and add them to the ones I received. Thank you Chris for all your hard work and time. It's sad that some people can't just get along.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I am so sorry, Chris. You took so much time and expended so much effort to set this up and working!
What a shame adults cannot be depended on to follow through on a commitment!
I was having a great time and even enjoyed having 2 partners!
I, too, will continue with my squares and think of you when knitting them.
When I finish and put the afghan together, I will try to post a picture here!
Anyone out there who would like to swap sqs for Jan/Feb? The red ones? Haven't started them yet but would be willing to get them going.
JoCar6 - I'm almost done with both pinks and will have them in the mail by week's end.


----------



## clearwater (Oct 11, 2013)

Chris,
Sorry to hear about your decision to end the SWAP. It certainly was a great idea, but I understand your dilemma. I did enjoy the ancipation but follow through can often be challenging as life often gets in the way. 

Best of all to everyone,
Sherri


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Maybe if the ones that don't want to be in the swap drop out you can have a smaller and more manageable group. I think some think it sounds like fun but find other things to do and do not follow through. I only made my black and white squares for myself because my partner became ill and did not feel able to do them but she did contact me about it which I appreciated. I know there are several there who have been very faithful and trying especially hard to keep things going. (Swamp Cat Nana for one) I see her posts and her enthusiasm finding new patterns. A little smaller group would be nice and much easier to manage. Let us know if you change your mind and I will be in.

Maybe the group was just too large and too many people to keep track of.


----------



## sassiladyann (Jun 28, 2012)

I can't imagine the work this has caused you, and made harder by some. I will miss everyone and the "chatter", I don't jump in much myself but this is the first place I go in the morning and several times through out the day, even when I am at work------shhhhh, that's our little secret. I, too, will continue on with my squares and will post a pic when done. Thank you Chris for everything


----------



## du42568 (Nov 13, 2013)

Chris~ Is it possible to have someone else take over the swap so, you can just be a participant instead? I'm in the process of setting up an international swap so, I know it takes work, but, I'd be willing to help out unless you feel that there were just too many issues. 


To all the other participants please PM me if you want to continue the swap and then I will see how many are interested. 

Cindy (du42568)


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

If you wish to continue the swap please contact Cindy (du42568). She wants to take over and will have to start another feed and will need your swap information. 

I just do not have the time, the patience, or the knitting skill to keep up with the swap. I began this and thought it would be simple and a fun thing to do. 

however, it has became one of the big headache to be honest. I have learn my lesson. I will do swap that someone else may run and I will do my KAL. 

I do wish Cindy the best of luck on the new and improved Friendship Blanket swap. I will keep and eye out on every-ones progress. 

It has been a pleasure learning from each of you and it also have been great to become friends with all of you.

With my love 
Chris


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I am really sad that I had to do this. but, my doctor told me to get rid of all the stress that I can and I try to knot to relieve my stress. MY health keeps getting worse and I am praying that maybe I will get somewhat better in the future.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> I am really sad that I had to do this. but, my doctor told me to get rid of all the stress that I can and I try to knot to relieve my stress. MY health keeps getting worse and I am praying that maybe I will get somewhat better in the future.


If your doctor says to get rid of your stress then you are doing the right thing. We will all be able to keep up with each other on the Dishcloth KAl. This should be fun and a lot less stressful since you don't have to keep telling people to keep up, they can work at their own speed. Good luck Chris. Hope your health improves. See you on the KAL.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Chris, thanks for all your hard work and do continue to take care of your health! I will pm Cindy with my informations!

Thanks again Chris!

Have a beautiful day!

Janetlee


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

I am in total agreement with all the others Your health is the most important thing right now. PLEASE do not put yourself down about this swap You were doing a great job It was a few people that were making it so difficult for you.
Please join us and keep up your knitting and finish your blanket. NO STRESS just the friendship and experience of doing it. Please reconsider and join us. I think you are awesome and I will help you in anyway I can. PLEASE take care of yourself frist. That is the most important thing right now.

We all loved working with you and will keep up the KAL dishcloths. We hope you will stay with us and finish your blanket

Caroline


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Angelina Camille said:


> Well that's too bad. I was enjoying this. I will continue to make my squares for myself and add them to the ones I received. Thank you Chris for all your hard work and time. It's sad that some people can't just get along.


I agree with Angelina and Jocar...and everyone else who is disappointed....I have been having much fun too...and really don't want you to leave this Chris, even tho it will be much better for your stress level...this has made me try many stitch patterns that I may never have done...no one cared if you weren't fast or a terrific 'professional' knitter...I for one, certainly am not that....lol...I wish you well, and the best of everything in the future...


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

amethyst2 said:


> I agree with Angelina and Jocar...and everyone else who is disappointed....I have been having much fun too...and really don't want you to leave this Chris, even tho it will be much better for your stress level...this has made me try many stitch patterns that I may never have done...no one cared if you weren't fast or a terrific 'professional' knitter...I for one, certainly am not that....lol...I wish you well, and the best of everything in the future...


The swap is CONTINUING you can contact du42568 she is now the leader and will start the new version of this swap on the 15th. so, do not panic you can still do the squares and mail them. I will be making squares as well but I will not be the leader. I just do not have the patience for the constant emailing and such. I will only being KAL that way there is no mailing involved and you can do it at your own pace.


----------



## huneebee331 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chris, I am so sorry to hear this, but totally on board with your decision to eliminate stress. You really pulled it together so well, and it's unfortunate that there were so many little "annoyances" along the way. All the best to you -- remain cheerful always and embrace all the good in life. Love and happiness to you -- Betty


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> The swap is CONTINUING you can contact du42568 she is now the leader and will start the new version of this swap on the 15th. so, do not panic you can still do the squares and mail them. I will be making squares as well but I will not be the leader. I just do not have the patience for the constant emailing and such. I will only being KAL that way there is no mailing involved and you can do it at your own pace.


Chris - do you have a spreadsheet that you can share with Cindy, or a list of everyone's current status? I have offered to co-coordinate this swap, but really don't want to start from scratch.

Thanks for your feedback.
BJ


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Hit Jo-Ann Fabrics for their sale today!

I went to Jo-Ann's Fabrics to get some red yarn for the next sq, and I also saw they were having a big sale.
The yarn is 25% off, have a 50% off non-sale item, and 25% of entire order!!!!
Which actually makes the yarn almost 50% off!
Spent $57.00 for $110.00 of stuff!
Finally bought a sock loom!
And found a great book with some fantastic info on knitting for beginners and pages, and pages of how-to stitches!!!!
Really hit it big today!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Good for you! JoAnn is too far away for me most of the time. Oh well, that is why shopping on line can be good!



SwampCatNana said:


> Hit Jo-Ann Fabrics for their sale today!
> 
> I went to Jo-Ann's Fabrics to get some red yarn for the next sq, and I also saw they were having a big sale.
> The yarn is 25% off, have a 50% off non-sale item, and 25% of entire order!!!!
> ...


----------

